# Friday Means Rawk!



## solarburn

ACDC spawned a child...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## JParry335

Great stuff man! I listened to this earlier. Great for getting a Friday night started!


----------



## JParry335

And a bump for Sunday rock!!!


----------



## solarburn

JParry335 said:


> Great stuff man! I listened to this earlier. Great for getting a Friday night started!



That's my Brother!


----------



## solarburn

JParry335 said:


> And a bump for Sunday rock!!!



Hell's yah!LOL


----------



## Gianni




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Its Friday again!


----------



## Gianni

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Its Friday again!




That was awesome! 

“Don’t care what happens when I die.
As long as I’m alive,
all I wanna do is Rock, Rock, Rock!”


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Gianni

You definitely know your Rock, mate!


----------



## solarburn

Gianni said:


> You definitely know your Rock, mate!



Sweet guitar GIF! Bad ass.


----------



## Gianni

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sweet guitar GIF! Bad ass.


----------



## solarburn

Another off the beaten path. Classical shredder restrains his speed for some rock & blues. Love me some Vinnie Moore.


----------



## solarburn

Back to Raunchy & Roll...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Last one tonight...


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Last one tonight...






Some local Saskatoon boys OBS !!


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Here is there latest single for the new album !!


----------



## solarburn

Almost Friday!


----------



## solarburn

Friday!!!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

One more...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

EI is a very underrated piece. I think the production was pretty sucky, but musically, it's pretty spot on. Bob Daisley wrote a bunch of the music for that (including vocals).

Heavy...


----------



## solarburn

Right on D!


----------



## solarburn

My bro's that have taste...sample this


----------



## jimmyjames

Gianni said:


>


 Bassed  on a real Rock Amazon


----------



## solarburn

Well....there are 4 of us rawking this thread now...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Yeah...its Sunday. Rawk on my bronies!


----------



## solarburn

Daem...I really dig what these guys do.


----------



## solarburn

These guys rawk!


----------



## solarburn

Its FRIDAY!

Anudder off the path band...well for me.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

RAWK its friday


----------



## JParry335

RATM is one of my all time favorite bands! This album gets regular airplay at home and work (with ear buds at work).
This band had such a powerful rhythm section that allowed TM to break out of the normal guitar player role and do some really creative stuff.
Rockin' Friday IT IS!!!!!


----------



## solarburn

YES!


----------



## solarburn

Oh hell yes!


----------



## jimmyjames

Some obvious influences, but they kick arse


----------



## solarburn

Monday can kiss my ass!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JParry335

It's Thursday night! Pre-bump for a rockin Friday!
Bring it man!


----------



## ampmadscientist

In Arizona, it's Thursday.
In California, it's already Friday.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

Its Friday again, you know what that means.......




RAWK!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a brand new tune for Sun Night Rock!


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Monday can kiss my ass!
> QUOTE]
> 
> She said no, it looks too much like your face !!


----------



## paul-e-mann

OK heres the calendar: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, RAWK, Saturday, Sunday.


----------



## solarburn

Daem! I missed Friday...too many things on the plate. Here's an after midnight snack...


----------



## solarburn

Just one song on this vid.


----------



## solarburn

Single song...


----------



## solarburn

My bitches...it's F'N FRIDAY!


----------



## solarburn

Had too...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Vinsanitizer

^ Great Priest pre-SFV.


----------



## solarburn

Here we are...FRIDAY!


----------



## SonVolt

I thought Friday meant pizza.


----------



## solarburn

Gawd I love pizza.

Yes...pizza too.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## SonVolt

It's been one of those Fridays so.... enjoy.


----------



## solarburn

SonVolt said:


> It's been one of those Fridays so.... enjoy.




Well you didn't have to shart on me too bro!

I'm sorry it was a Bieber day SV...shake it off.


----------



## jimmyjames

Bieber antidote, Taz Rock


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

I'm tellin' ya Michael Bolton featured soon !!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

Red Sky Mary -meh If you want that go to Rival Sons. Much better imo.
Beggars - Good - Nice riff / good song / straight ahead
Slaughter - meh meh
Judas Priest -1978 - surprisingly good. Caught me off guard. Pre bull shaite I guess.
Pizza - pass me a slice.
Big Foot - yeah pretty good. Good song. Not so derivative. With some nuance.
Beiber--well I was going to say at least he's Canadian but that's embarrassing so fook that!
The Philisteins - poor spellers|(jk), Mersey Beat meets The Ramones meets distortion meets the Wailing Wall.
Mason Hill- Cold left over Southern Rock anybody?
Well that wraps up BP's review of SolarBurn's Friday Night DJ spin.
See ya again. Same Bat time same Bat channel.
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Red Sky Mary -meh If you want that go to Rival Sons. Much better imo.
> Beggars - Good - Nice riff / good song / straight ahead
> Slaughter - meh meh
> Judas Priest -1978 - surprisingly good. Caught me off guard. Pre bull shaite I guess.
> Pizza - pass me a slice.
> Big Foot - yeah pretty good. Good song. Not so derivative. With some nuance.
> Beiber--well I was going to say at least he's Canadian but that's embarrassing so fook that!
> The Philisteins - poor spellers|(jk), Mersey Beat meets The Ramones meets distortion meets the Wailing Wall.
> Mason Hill- Cold left over Southern Rock anybody?
> Well that wraps up BP's review of SolarBurn's Friday Night DJ spin.
> See ya again. Same Bat time same Bat channel.
> BP



Daem brooooh...pretty astute review.

I'm not putting MB up. I'm over my period now.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Daem brooooh...pretty astute review.
> 
> I'm not putting MB up. I'm over my period now.




LMFAO !!! Hope you don't mind? All in the spirit of good fun eh.
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> LMFAO !!! Hope you don't mind? All in the spirit of good fun eh.
> BP



Of course not! Its all good you crazy Canacky!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Its Friday Joe, so whats it gonna be?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Its Friday Joe, so whats it gonna be?



Dang Paul I'm not sure yet. I'll try to find something rawking off the beaten path...


----------



## solarburn

Let's go with this for now until I can find sumpn else...


----------



## solarburn

Trying to git a pump on...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Trying to git a pump on...





Hell On Heels....good one !


----------



## solarburn

For fux sakes...dood can rip.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





Aha!! A Kemper I see.!!

My she has blossomed nicely eh ?


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For fux sakes...dood can rip.





Yes indeed ! She looks like she's about to drop her panties !!


----------



## solarburn

Stay with it...


----------



## solarburn

I feel like jamm'n...you guys go ahead and hang out with each other...lol


----------



## axe4me

Uh, I did an acoustic cocktail hour gig at a golf course in Howell, NJ last night.

Only me.

Not loud but passable.

Didn't get tossed.

It's the 6th year I've done it.

No singing.

No fingerstyle.

Just me and neutral songs.

You pay.

I play.

Hell on heels.

Yeah.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Stay with it...




Anybody who wants to be in a lick show down with Eric Gales has gotta be outtahismind !
BP


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Marshall win.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## jimmyjames




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

You guys remember this one?


----------



## solarburn

Stadium rawk for the win.


----------



## solarburn

I'm wondering if the line goes from nipple to nipple or is it vagina cain?


----------



## solarburn

I'm hitn the old stuff tonight...


----------



## solarburn

Hot no matter the decade. Eye candy.


----------



## BanditPanda

Pass the torch SB you really soured the dough with those 2 choices !!!
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

getting' back on track !!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Pass the torch SB you really soured the dough with those 2 choices !!!
> BP


----------



## solarburn

Fucking kill MS!


----------



## BanditPanda

There may be faster players but his melodic composition is out of this world.!
BP


----------



## solarburn

Run away train looking for Friday...


----------



## JParry335

BanditPanda said:


> There may be faster players but his melodic composition is out of this world.!
> BP


I'm in complete agreement! It's been a long time since I've listened to Schenker and have to admit, had forgotten how good he really is. He can rip and tear but does it with finesse and taste. To be truthful I think he's improved with age.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Run away train looking for Friday...




Wicked guitar tone.!
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Run away train looking for Friday...





Like to jump on this train. Here is a live clip of this band/song from '89 at a club in Toronto.

BP


----------



## solarburn

Head start you prunes! Suck this!


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Head start you prunes! Suck this!





sb..you shooting blanks mang..... Other than an interesting sound coming from a Tele on the bridge pup and some awful ink what these guys got going for them? 
By the way what is that contraption he's got stuck on his Tele? You know ?
BP


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> sb..you shooting blanks mang..... Other than an interesting sound coming from a Tele on the bridge pup and some awful ink what these guys got going for them?
> By the way what is that contraption he's got stuck on his Tele? You know ?
> BP



Maybe a cup holder? I didn't notice it before.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Maybe a cup holder? I didn't notice it before.



LOL..cup holder!! That would be a first for these eyes of the world!
I sent a message to the band about it. Will let you know if I get a response.
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> LOL..cup holder!! That would be a first for these eyes of the world!
> I sent a message to the band about it. Will let you know if I get a response.
> BP



You know I really don't like the singer squeaking out the high notes...like a pop girl singer. The inbetween vocals I dig.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You know I really don't like the singer squeaking out the high notes...like a pop girl singer. The inbetween vocals I dig.



Agreed. In fact I found the singer, the band and the song to be lame LOL.
Think I'll rent out a space and a videographer and make one of my own!
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Agreed. In fact I found the singer, the band and the song to be lame LOL.
> Think I'll rent out a space and a videographer and make one of my own!
> BP


----------



## solarburn

No wearing spandex!


----------



## solarburn

Also BP...what Peavey does the guitarist have on his 412?


----------



## BanditPanda

here's a better shot of that contraption on the Tele. Almost looks it's his jack in put?.


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> here's a better shot of that contraption on the Tele. Almost looks it's his jack in put?.



Yeah except for the cable going into the normal guitar jack.

I have no idea...


----------



## DBi5




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Id fuck this pussy up on lead. Such a good tune. What a short dick mutherfucker. You grab that neck...close your eyes and rip!


----------



## MarshallDog

How was your Friday RAWK this week Solarburn???


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> How was your Friday RAWK this week Solarburn???


Sad. You make it better though.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

My sissy's in trouble healthwise. Please offer your thoughts and prayers. Thank you!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Id fuck this pussy up on lead. Such a good tune. What a short dick mutherfucker. You grab that neck...close your eyes and rip!



I bet you would...LOL!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My sissy's in trouble healthwise. Please offer your thoughts and prayers. Thank you!



So sad to hear Buddy! I am sure she will be fine. I will definitely keep her in my prayers!!! Hang in there and be strong for her. Write her a kick as rocking tune!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> So sad to hear Buddy! I am sure she will be fine. I will definitely keep her in my prayers!!! Hang in there and be strong for her. Write her a kick as rocking tune!!



Thanks bud!


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah except for the cable going into the normal guitar jack.
> 
> I have no idea...



SB...I'm thinking it's an on board remote i.e. instead of clipping to his guitar strap.?


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My sissy's in trouble healthwise. Please offer your thoughts and prayers. Thank you!



WILCO S.B. Hang in.
bp


----------



## solarburn

Let's try this off the beaten path...


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday.
This is the best thing Ive heard all week....




I'll bring you the head of the demon
I'm peeling the skin from his face
The life that you lead is inhuman
It's cause and effects a disgrace

You're sowing the seeds of a nightmare from hell
Your prayers and your demons are tolling the bell
Walking through fire, fate's in my hands
Waiting for lightning to strike
Man on a wire, bearing the brand
Waiting for lightning to strike
Lightning to strike

Twisted dreams that are part from delusion
The collusion of fear and torment
Decimating to stand this confusion
With the power mad freaking intense

You're sowing the seeds of a nightmare from hell
Your prayers and your demons lie dead where they fell
Walking through fire, fate's in my hands
Waiting for lightning to strike
Man on a wire, bearing the brand
Waiting for lightning to strike
Lightning to strike

I'll spin the world around reeling
I have to when mankind's at stake
I might be left broken and bleeding
For it's all in the fight that we make

You're sowing the seeds of a nightmare from hell
Your prayers and your demons still tolling the bell
Walking through fire, fate's in my hands
Waiting for lightning to strike
Man on a wire, bearing the brand
Waiting for lightning to strike
Lightning to strike

Lightning will strike


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

Ok guys while SB contemplates his navel lets have some fun tonight..Fridays Rawk


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





Yeah buddy !!!!!
BP


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

It's fucking Friday my rockers!


----------



## flyinguitars

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Wow! I was in a band with the singer for a few months. We split the night with those guys a lot...great band!


----------



## solarburn

flyinguitars said:


> Wow! I was in a band with the singer for a few months. We split the night with those guys a lot...great band!



Right on Mike! Too cool.


----------



## flyinguitars

The singers name is Bill Madson. He is a legend in The South Jersey/Phila hard rock circuit from the 70s and 80s.
He was the singer of a band called The Dead End Kids in the 70s and they were the greatest band that never made it....lol. They were innovators and were “the” band back in the day. Make up, choreography, the first to spin guitars, great hard rock tunes and fronted by Bill....he was like Gillan Paul Rogers and Coverdale in front of this hard rock circus. They influenced every hard rock band out of this area including Cinderella, Brittany Fox, and Heavens Edge.


----------



## solarburn

flyinguitars said:


> The singers name is Bill Madson. He is a legend in The South Jersey/Phila hard rock circuit from the 70s and 80s.
> He was the singer of a band called The Dead End Kids in the 70s and they were the greatest band that never made it....lol. They were innovators and were “the” band back in the day. Make up, choreography, the first to spin guitars, great hard rock tunes and fronted by Bill....he was like Gillan Paul Rogers and Coverdale in front of this hard rock circus. They influenced every hard rock band out of this area including Cinderella, Brittany Fox, and Heavens Edge.



Wow man. Had no direction on these guys although loved the tune.

Thanks for the background...very interesting to me.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm hitn the old stuff tonight...




1000 Thumbs Up! 

He's gettin' up there. Legends are dropping left & right


----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## BanditPanda

JeffMcLeod said:


> 1000 Thumbs Up!
> 
> He's gettin' up there. Legends are dropping left & right




Yeah ok but listening to Neil Young singing Old Man when it's Friday nite and we wanna RAWK just doesn't qualify. SB was pmsing at the time so we cut him some slack.
BP


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BanditPanda said:


> Yeah ok but listening to Neil Young singing Old Man when it's Friday nite and we wanna RAWK just doesn't qualify. SB was pmsing at the time so we cut him some slack.
> BP



While I agree that Old Man isn't exactly ...

...you have to remember that it's Neil Young.

Oh, and did I mention that it's Neil Young?

Plus, it's Neil Young.


----------



## BanditPanda

Yeah Jeff...lol.....
Now Jeff if it was Friday nite after a long week at work and you and the boys were driving downtown for a couple brewskis and hotties and you played Old Man on the system en route.... how many seconds before you get face palmed?
This not a trick question. lol
Even Neil wouldn't appreciate it!!
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Yeah Jeff...lol.....
> Now Jeff if it was Friday nite after a long week at work and you and the boys were driving downtown for a couple brewskis and hotties and you played Old Man on the system en route.... how many seconds before you get face palmed?
> This not a trick question. lol
> Even Neil wouldn't appreciate it!!
> BP



LMAO!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BanditPanda said:


> Yeah Jeff...lol.....
> Now Jeff if it was Friday nite after a long week at work and you and the boys were driving downtown for a couple brewskis and hotties and you played Old Man on the system en route.... how many seconds before you get face palmed?
> This not a trick question. lol
> Even Neil wouldn't appreciate it!!
> BP





BanditPanda said:


> Yeah Jeff...lol.....
> Now Jeff if it was Friday nite after a long week at work and you and the boys were driving downtown for a couple brewskis and hotties and you played Old Man on the system en route.... how many seconds before you get face palmed?
> This not a trick question. lol
> Even Neil wouldn't appreciate it!!
> BP




Hmm, agreed. That's when I'd have the top off of my corvette and be blastin' some:

"Cuz I'm all about that bass, bout that bass, no treble"

I mean, that shit be hittin' hard, don't it?


----------



## BanditPanda

JeffMcLeod said:


> Hmm, agreed. That's when I'd have the top off of my corvette and be blastin' some:
> 
> "Cuz I'm all about that bass, bout that bass, no treble"
> 
> I mean, that shit be hittin' hard, don't it?


----------



## solarburn

I know it's a repeat. Wanted to get you primed for a good weekend!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

Solarburn, you getting ready to tear up it up tonight????


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Solarburn, you getting ready to tear up it up tonight????



Yip!

How bout you?


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yip!
> 
> How bout you?



Well sort of, going with a Buddy to see Flyinguitars band Land Of Ozz play tonight so cant get too "Rawked" because of driving but we will have a good ol time.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Well sort of, going with a Buddy to see Flyinguitars band Land Of Ozz play tonight so cant get too "Rawked" because of driving but we will have a good ol time.



Let me know how it went. Love Mike's playing and son ain't too shabby either.

Rawk Bro! Enjoy!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Let me know how it went. Love Mike's playing and son ain't too shabby either.
> 
> Rawk Bro! Enjoy!



Phuck Dude, went great!! The show was amazing, great venue, and beer was flowing. Then my young Budd in the pic I posted had one of his GFs show up after who brought a friend with her. Oh man, nnnniiiiicccceee. So we partied at two different bars with them and then we went to a strip joint with them. They were both hotter than any chic on stage by a long shot and the other drones in the joint looked at us like we were GODs...it was great!!! And this is a good time to end this story. Anyway, didnt get in until 3:00 am. I was moving a bit slow today needless to say.


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Phuck Dude, went great!! The show was amazing, great venue, and beer was flowing. Then my young Budd in the pic I posted had one of his GFs show up after who brought a friend with her. Oh man, nnnniiiiicccceee. So we partied at two different bars with them and then we went to a strip joint with them. They were both hotter than any chic on stage by a long shot and the other drones in the joint looked at us like we were GODs...it was great!!! And this is a good time to end this story. Anyway, didnt get in until 3:00 am. I was moving a bit slow today needless to say.



Yeah man! I would have been right with you on all counts! Stoked you had a great time. Seriously!


----------



## solarburn

It's FF!


----------



## MarshallDog

I rehearsing tonight with my band and they are all great guys so its always a lot of fun and we all have a beer or two!!!!

Love Fridays...what you up to mutaphucka????


----------



## paul-e-mann

I got some fresh beer in the fridge waiting for 5 oclock to roll around


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> I rehearsing tonight with my band and they are all great guys so its always a lot of fun and we all have a beer or two!!!!
> 
> Love Fridays...what you up to mutaphucka????



Got the grand kids coming over but i will have time to play as well. Me and my girl are being domestic this weekend.LOL!

Wish I was there with ya! Be fun to cut loose. Enjoy that chit Bro!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I got some fresh beer in the fridge waiting for 5 oclock to roll around



Thata boy Paul! Enjoy!


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> I got some fresh beer in the fridge waiting for 5 oclock to roll around



Nice...


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Got the grand kids coming over but i will have time to play as well. Me and my girl are being domestic this weekend.LOL!
> 
> Wish I was there with ya! Be fun to cut loose. Enjoy that chit Bro!



It would be great to have you there to rip it up


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Lou Graham is from and still lives in Rochester a town about 1.5 hrs east of me where my regional office is and a few of our friends live.


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, we were all off at rehearsal tonight. Like a night from hell....wtf!!! How does that happen? Nothing was right, I guess it was still fun but I am a perfectionist which is not good (I know) and I was not good tonight either.....eeeeerrrrrr!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Well, we were all off at rehearsal tonight. Like a night from hell....wtf!!! How does that happen? Nothing was right, I guess it was still fun but I am a perfectionist which is not good (I know) and I was not good tonight either.....eeeeerrrrrr!!!



Had a few nights like that! LOL


----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Are you rawkin' or rawked yet? I'm thinking about it


----------



## MarshallDog

Im about to kick it into high gear "Friday Rawk"...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jerry's ready to rawk


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Jerry's ready to rawk




Love that song....yeeeeaaaahhhh!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Are you rawkin' or rawked yet? I'm thinking about it



Now I'm getting there. It's my day off. But when I posted vid? No.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Jerry's ready to rawk




Oh yeah! Keeler!


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm rawked now....


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Vicious!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Jus a few good tunes...play and do whatever!


----------



## solarburn

Love playing this tune.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Hell yeah, one of the best bands and songs ever!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Hell yeah, one of the best bands and songs ever!



So fucking good. Look at Brian getting off right at the beginning...he cant help himself! Cause its rawk...and it moves as it should.


----------



## solarburn

Let's git it going for Friday...


----------



## MarshallDog

Marshalldog loves Fridays and tonight Im reheasing with the guys so it will be extra fun!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Marshalldog loves Fridays and tonight Im reheasing with the guys so it will be extra fun!!!



My kinda Friday!!!


----------



## solarburn

Let's get it started...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## gearninja

Almost an exact match to your avatar, noice!!!


----------



## solarburn

gearninja said:


> Almost an exact match to your avatar, noice!!!



Oh shit I didn't catch that! Cool!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

MarshallDog said:


> Marshalldog loves Fridays and tonight Im reheasing with the guys so it will be extra fun!!!




Uh...Rehearsing with the guys, or Releasing with the guys? Please tell me it's the former and not the latter, lol.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## solarburn

I just love this first song on a buzz...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

What?


----------



## BanditPanda

I like Hummingbirds but if I had a choice I'd choose a Dove.
BP


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Australian

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## JeffMcLeod

It ain't 70's or 80's, but there's other shit out there that thumps. Tell me this shit ain't angry...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> It ain't 70's or 80's, but there's other shit out there that thumps. Tell me this shit ain't angry...




My fucking ballz fell off and then my cat's started batting them around.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My fucking ballz fell off and then my cat's started batting them around.



^ lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sorry if this acoustic jam is wrong here and Audio slave is legit to me. I know his work with soungarden is legendary but he had more to say and for one I listened . "book full of death" the bible is usually in the hotels that he would have stayed in . Chris told his life's story in all of his music . One of my favorite singers and one left this world to soon , Chris will always be on my list. It was heart breaking to hear his daughter speak of him but she may well come to fill his shoes one day.


----------



## solarburn

Daem these guys sound great!


----------



## solarburn

It's my Friday nite already and I thought we'd git pumped a day early...crank it!


----------



## solarburn

I don't advocate cocaine...but do you have any...?


----------



## Australian

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's my Friday nite already and I thought we'd git pumped a day early...crank it!





That guitar tone is huge!!


----------



## solarburn

Australian said:


> That guitar tone is huge!!



I know! How can you not react to primal?


----------



## MarshallDog

Its Friday MFers!!!! You know what that means quoting Solurburn "Friday Means Rawk"!!!!

Whats the plans?

Me, not much, relaxing, playing, a few beers, fire in the fireplace and a movie with my wife...I know boring


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Its Friday MFers!!!! You know what that means quoting Solurburn "Friday Means Rawk"!!!!
> 
> Whats the plans?
> 
> Me, not much, relaxing, playing, a few beers, fire in the fireplace and a movie with my wife...I know boring



I put a new quad of EL34'S in the 1960 and holy crap this amp is loud and vintage. I put JJ EL34II's in and I likey. V1 JJ 83MG new too.

However the fucking 1990 kills. I am pushing the shit out of my 5153 G12M loaded 412(100 watts)with a 120 watt 1990 and a 150 watt 1960 and there are no farts anywhere. My Avatar 412 with GB's can not do these amps at the volume I'm playing. They flatten out miserably.

The 5153 412 just kicks so much ass!.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I put a new quad of EL34'S in the 1960 and holy crap this amp is loud and vintage. I put JJ EL34II's in and I likey.
> 
> However the fucking 1990 kills. I am pushing the shit out of my 5153 G12M loaded 412(100 watts)with a 120 watt 1990 and a 150 watt 1960 and there are no farts anywhere. My Avatar 412 with GB's can not do these amps at the volume in playing. They flatten out miserably.
> 
> The 5153 412 just kicks so much ass!.



Be careful, you dont want to blow a Greenie especially on a Friday!!!!

Where the hell you been Bro???


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Be careful, you dont want to blow a Greenie especially on a Friday!!!!
> 
> Where the hell you been Bro???





Busy at work and last weekend at the beach in a cabin push'n my girl's ass and combing the sand/shops. We had a great time!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Busy at work and last weekend at the beach in a cabin push'n my girl's ass and combing the sand/shops. We had a great time!



Nice....




That is pushing your girls ass. Hope she enjoyed it as much as you did


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pushing your girls ass. Hope she enjoyed it as much as you did



Nothing like a happy ending...


----------



## solarburn

Put a tune up when you get time...I'm having a hard time picking!


----------



## solarburn

Compliments of Sonvolt!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't advocate cocaine...but do you have any...?







lol they edited "gettin' fuckin' high"

I'd like to hear Joshua Todd front AC/DC, but obviously he doesn't have the star power that Axl does, so hence...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Back in high school, I wouldn't be caught dead listening to this shit. Some [30] years later, this shit just sounds great, doesn't it?


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Back in high school, I wouldn't be caught dead listening to this shit. Some [30] years later, this shit just sounds great, doesn't it?




No!LOL


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> No!LOL



lol disregard the queer-ass video. The shit sounds great today, let it grow on ya.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Friday is over are you still rawking? Awe man I went to a local brew pub early yesterday with the wife it was still light out when I got home, I woke at 3am with a splitting headache and needed a couple gallons of cold water LOL, that home brew will clobber your ass! Stuff tastes great though, had a couple Belgian Saisons and American IPAs.


----------



## flyinguitars

I put new strings on my double neck last night to start prepping for a show next week....and a few Long Island ice teas...lol



solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't advocate cocaine...but do you have any...?




Great song! Did you ever notice that it’s almost the same riff from “shock me” by Kiss?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Hmm, no go, huh? lol


----------



## solarburn

flyinguitars said:


> I put new strings on my double neck last night to start prepping for a show next week....and a few Long Island ice teas...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great song! Did you ever notice that it’s almost the same riff from “shock me” by Kiss?



I'll have to remind myself of that kiss song. Check it out...



Sure Is...


----------



## DBi5

Youth looks like a geriatric poker player these days, but they somehow manage to soldier on...


----------



## DBi5




----------



## DBi5




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I think you're gonna like this. A little different than the usual...


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> I think you're gonna like this. A little different than the usual...




Beautiful! And yes...I likey. Wow.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> I think you're gonna like this. A little different than the usual...




I was enthralled. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'm glad you liked it. I had the honor of seeing Eilise Kennedy (the lady on the right, singing softly) live in a little pub in Dingle, Ireland a few years ago. She was amazing--truly a world-class singer. Later I found that she was one of a duo, Lumiere, with Pauline Scanlon (the lady singing lead in the video). I hope to see Pauline Scanlon live one day, and preferably, Lumiere, although I think the two have gone their separate ways.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah man. I did really enjoy. What a sweet voice.


----------



## SonVolt

It's Thursday!


----------



## solarburn

SonVolt said:


> It's Thursday!



I know. But..it's actually my Friday. I have Friday/Saturday 's off.


----------



## solarburn

SonVolt said:


> It's Thursday!



Put up sumpt'n you like bud. Add on.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

When I wake up it will be FRIDAY. Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> When I wake up it will be FRIDAY. Friday can't come soon enough.



Amen Bruther!


----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Grab that fretboard or finger your ass. You choose...Sonvolt.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## SonVolt

Now it's Friday.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

SonVolt said:


> Now it's Friday.


Goddam right it is.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trumpet Rider said:


> I think you're gonna like this. A little different than the usual...




Nope, that's not rawk.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> Goddam right it is.




Whoop!


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> .



Oh Look...i was On my period.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Bloodrock




----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## solarburn

Bloodrock said:


>





Good gawd yes!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## JeffMcLeod

uh...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

"Perfect!"


----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Thursday rocks too! ...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thursday rocks too! ...




Fuck me! Yea-ass! Fuck yes.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

couple more...



& a mellow one:


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> & a mellow one:




Get it!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thursday rocks too! ...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thursday rocks too! ...




Fuck yes!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

One of the most under rated songs in all of Rock. Really showcases his voice. I don't think they ever did this live, did they?


----------



## MarshallDog

JeffMcLeod said:


> One of the most under rated songs in all of Rock. Really showcases his voice. I don't think they ever did this live, did they?




Oh yeah, one of the best! I want to do this song in my band but not sure I can sing it good enough to make it worth while. Love the bluessy guitar solos...it rawks!!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

MarshallDog said:


> Oh yeah, one of the best! I want to do this song in my band but not sure ifmImcn sing it. Love the bluessy guitar solos...it wreaks!!




His voice on this song is just like no other.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> One of the most under rated songs in all of Rock. Really showcases his voice. I don't think they ever did this live, did they?




Killer tune Jeff.

I like me this one too and it's not an ACDC song that gets any regular play time...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Killer tune Jeff.
> 
> I like me this one too and it's not an ACDC song that gets any regular play time...





Couldn't agree more. It gets regular play time here on my itunes, lol.

I like 1:22, when they kick it in together.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah I posted already. But let go and get in the moment.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## SonVolt

Still not Friday.


----------



## solarburn

SonVolt said:


> Still not Friday.



tell me it ain't after this...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Hang in...Old Marshall and new get it on. Both kill imo.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hang in...Old Marshall and new get it on. Both kill imo.




Blame it on the Dog it smells like shit...lmao!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Blame it on the Dog it smells like shit...lmao!


----------



## solarburn

I'm bored...


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm bored...





lol this is another one that I have on a CD and jam to in my car every now & then.

Yeah, I said CD...what!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

Friday is not rawk for me, replacing my dishwasher, easy job you'd think, everything and anything that could go wrong did. 
I look forward to beers when I'm done, and clean dishes!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Friday is not rawk for me, replacing my dishwasher, easy job you'd think, everything and anything that could go wrong did.
> I look forward to beers when I'm done, and clean dishes!



I'm sorry bud. That's what happens to me too. 

Have them beers and purge with some good tunes. Wish you success and clean dishes!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm sorry bud. That's what happens to me too.
> 
> Have them beers and purge with some good tunes. Wish you success and clean dishes!



Thanks man Im having my first beer now. The dishwasher is on its maiden voyage as we speak. Its time to RAWK!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Thanks man Im having my first beer now. The dishwasher is on its maiden voyage as we speak. Its time to RAWK!




You killed my buzz. Glad your dishwasher mod worked on your 2204.

Paul? Yer banned!.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You killed my buzz. Glad your dishwasher mod worked on your 2204.
> 
> Paul? Yer banned!.



LOLOLOOLOOLOLOOOLOL 

I got a clean 2204!


----------



## solarburn

Let's git this party started.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## JeffMcLeod

I believe I posted this one before, but it pretty much doesn't get any better than this. This is just straight bad-ass, that's all...


----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## solarburn

1973...stay with it unless you play bass.LOL


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> I believe I posted this one before, but it pretty much doesn't get any better than this. This is just straight bad-ass, that's all...




Fuck yes.


----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## LPMarshall hack




----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Not sure if I posted this before, but once again, it doesn't any more vicious than this...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Not sure if I posted this before, but once again, it doesn't any more vicious than this...




Yer killing me rightly.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yer killing me rightly.




^ lmao!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

One more Teddy.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I could You-Tube these guys for days on end, lol...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> I could You-Tube these guys for days on end, lol...




Yep. So good.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

What's that tail-piece he has? Yeah, I've seen them. But what's it for? What's it do? It doesn't look like a Trem.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





I never knew Krokus was kind of an AC/DC knock-off.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Ufoscorpion

Dio era sabbath , it don't get much better than that , ditto Bon era ACDC .


----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann




----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Friday is not rawk for me, replacing my dishwasher, easy job you'd think, everything and anything that could go wrong did.
> I look forward to beers when I'm done, and clean dishes!



Have a couple as you are working on it. It will make the job easier, more fun and less stressful seeing as you are running into complications.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Have a couple as you are working on it. It will make the job easier, more fun and less stressful seeing as you are running into complications.



It took mega hours but it looks and works beautifully now.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> It took mega hours but it looks and works beautifully now.



Good deal Bro, glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## MarshallDog

FRIDAY RAWK...PHUCK YEAH BOZS!!!!!!

The guys are comin' over at 6:00 to rehearse and drink a few cold ones. We are going to have a good time and make some noize!!!! I will be giving that Origin 50 Combo a work out.

And my wife understands my passion for this so she understands and is getting a mannie, peddie and hair done after work...I love Fridays when I play with the guys...music that is!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Sounds like a great time, Dog.


----------



## MarshallDog

Trumpet Rider said:


> Sounds like a great time, Dog.



Thanks, it sure will be, Im getting excited already! Its amazing how 3-4 hours can go by so fast!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> FRIDAY RAWK...PHUCK YEAH BOZS!!!!!!
> 
> The guys are comin' over at 6:00 to rehearse and drink a few cold ones. We are going to have a good time and make some noize!!!! I will be giving that Origin 50 Combo a work out.
> 
> And my wife understands my passion for this so she understands and is getting a mannie, peddie and hair done after work...I love Fridays when I play with the guys...music that is!




FRIDAAAAAAAAY!

While yer playing with the guys, I'll be playing with myself...guitar that is.


----------



## solarburn

Yeehaw!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeehaw!





God, I can't stand that song, lol.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=eddie booze&sm=3

All of them!


----------



## solarburn

LPMarshall hack said:


> https://m.youtube.com/results?q=eddie booze&sm=3
> 
> All of them!



What...?


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> God, I can't stand that song, lol.



you will love it now! Glad you have sense Jeff.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What...?


Greatest guy on YouTube


Check him out


----------



## solarburn

LPMarshall hack said:


> Greatest guy on YouTube
> 
> 
> Check him out



I did. I felt no sensation. I'm old and can't find that 25 yr old slip inside I want. Well at least on my paycheck...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I did. I felt no sensation. I'm old and can't find that 25 yr old slip inside I want. Well at least on my paycheck...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>




Fuck yes.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




lol hell yeah.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I think I posted this before, but who cares, it's straight vicious...

I believe this was only the 2nd song they played, and Phil Rudd already trashed his snare, lol. (Watch til the end)


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Shout out to our fellow MFer Cliffenstein!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I never seen this before - Scorpions Lovedrive reunion in the practice room...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dogs of Doom said:


> I never seen this before - Scorpions Lovedrive reunion in the practice room...



Now THAT is fucking cool!!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> I never seen this before - Scorpions Lovedrive reunion in the practice room...






I wonder if that thing is hard to keep in tune with that headstock.


----------



## ibmorjamn

No they are not. My import stays in tune very well , maybe better than some gibsons.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I never seen this before - Scorpions Lovedrive reunion in the practice room...



Dogs I have seen these videos , I did not post it here . I kept it to myself. Lol. I saw the show in Vegas . He played well and with all 4 vocalist supporting each other it was one of the better shows I have seen.


----------



## solarburn

It's Friday Marshall-lites!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




I love the live version of this. They had a live album back in the 80's sometime, forget the name of it, but it had everything on it. One of the best rock albums ever.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> No they are not. My import stays in tune very well , maybe better than some gibsons.



You have a Dean?


----------



## solarburn

Cheesey but rawk'n...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> I love the live version of this. They had a live album back in the 80's sometime, forget the name of it, but it had everything on it. One of the best rock albums ever.



I recently got to see them do it live. Epic.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I recently got to see them do it live. Epic.




Never saw 'em, but if I had to make a list of concerts to see, they would definitely be on the short list.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's Friday Marshall-lites!




Some serious puuuusssaaayyyyy in that video


----------



## JeffMcLeod

MarshallDog said:


> Some serious puuuusssaaayyyyy in that video




^ lmfao!


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> ^ lmfao!



He didn't even hear the tune...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

"If you can't smoke it or drink it, the hell with it"

Git some Wah at 1:37.

Listen to them at the end having to tune up their shitty-ass Chibsons.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> He didn't even hear the tune...




...doesn't even know what it was.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> "If you can't smoke it or drink it, the hell with it"
> 
> Git some Wah at 1:37.
> 
> Listen to them at the end having to tune up their shitty-ass Chibsons.




Yeah mon. So good.

 at the tune up...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## ibmorjamn

Yes ,


JeffMcLeod said:


> You have a Dean?


Kind of coincidence but I a have USA "V" it is however a baby Dean 7/8 , it was pawn shop guitar gift from wife many years ago.
I need to get it put back together.

My import is a custom build designed by some members of the Dean forum. It was a group order 17 made. I have # 7 of 17. It is bound with ebony board. No inlays , just side markers. Water blue color. Only change I have done is pickups.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1H8q6RyubaPVy62BxdeSfgeV_WJnjnzyi/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>




One of my faves jeff!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

lol @ :43: Dudes so stoned they don't even know what's going on.

lol @ :55: Yeah, a pool of water is a good idea at a concert when people are stoned, lol.


----------



## J Saw

Almost Fri. for me


----------



## Nkyrental

Deep Purple is WAY under rated!!!!!


----------



## DBi5




----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




She says he threw me out because I started to stink...hmmm, really, go wash that ‘thang’.

Her tits llook flawless...


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> She says he threw me out because I started to stink...hmmm, really, go wash that ‘thang’.
> 
> Her tits llook flawless...



You Daem tit-tee licker!


----------



## GrahamL

I started watching this documentary on Ginger Baker after the Lynyrd Skynyrd back video... pretty wild:


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## solarburn

I asked my girl who this was and she said...schenker-vich!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>



Jeff? Really?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I asked my girl who this was and she said...schenker-vich!





 

Who's the poor sap serving no purpose whatsoever on the cowbell? lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Jeff? Really?




Actually, it has some decent twangage that I could get into. But as with all music, it just depends on what mood you're in at that moment.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Remember this one? lol


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Remember this one? lol




And this is why I like you!

Have you listened to their most recent stuff? I got the CD. Some cool stuff.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And this is why I like you!
> 
> Have you listened to their most recent stuff? I got the CD. Some cool stuff.



No, lol I didn't even know they were still around.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> No, lol I didn't even know they were still around.



fast Eddie passed on. The last CD was good. Not epic but enjoyable.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

You know what? Didn't they have a second song that made the radio as well back then? Obviously not as popular, but... Hmm, I think I'll do some Googling...


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>




The Fucking riffage alone! Daem!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>




Holy chit!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>




WTF his name? I know the guitarist but my brain is farting...John Petrucci?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> WTF his name? I know the guitarist but my brain is farting...


that's @SonVolt 's fave Petrucci...


----------



## solarburn

He can rip.


----------



## solarburn

Coke...it's better than new kix.


----------



## solarburn

I love me some fretboard burners...but for me something like this guitarist really Git's me randy...cause he rips a vintage Marshall that many new players have no idea about.


----------



## solarburn

One last boyfriend fling...JD can hang with any pro.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Is it Friday already?! Time to put some toons down brudderz!


----------



## solarburn

It's friday.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

You see him?


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> You see him?




Really?


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Really?



lmao! Did you watch it?


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Trumpet Rider said:


>




That album cover brings back memories. Haven't seen that in years, lol.


----------



## J Saw

What can I say? I dig Foo


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> lmao! Did you watch it?



My ears are so tainted now.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My ears are so tainted now.




Eyes too?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Remember these? lol



=====================================


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Remember these? lol
> 
> 
> 
> =====================================




Jeff! Yer killing me here.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Jeff! Yer killing me here.




lmao!


----------



## solarburn

My mutherfuckerz...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My mutherfuckerz...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Well these last links are dead to me.


----------



## solarburn

Love this...


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

I want some trimmed hairy pussy on this Friday night...


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> I want some trimmed hairy pussy on this Friday night...



a peach would be nice right now!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





Thumpin', but just can't see a Twangocaster as a vicious lead machine, lol.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> a peach would be nice right now!




With, or without fuzz?


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> With, or without fuzz?



As long as it's juicy? A bit of fuzz just tickles.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Thumpin', but just can't see a Twangocaster as a vicious lead machine, lol.



Mine has SD's in it and will give an LP a run for its money.

Coil split it does its twangiest.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday. Right?

This one makes me want to pick up my guitar (and harmonica) :


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> Its Friday. Right?
> 
> This one makes me want to pick up my guitar (and harmonica) :




Epic pick.

You play harmonica bud?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Epic pick.
> 
> You play harmonica bud?



Sort of!
I own one. 
Such a nice spice, to a good groove.


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> Sort of!
> I own one.
> Such a nice spice, to a good groove.



my mom wanted me to learn harmonica but I never took the time. Guitar yes but harmonica? I should have. She would buy me harmonicas in hopes I would. I just never made time. It's a killer instrument IMO.

Love that Sab tune!


----------



## solarburn

Stumbled on these guys...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I play harmonica...


----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


> my mom wanted me to learn harmonica but I never took the time. Guitar yes but harmonica? I should have. She would buy me harmonicas in hopes I would. I just never made time. It's a killer instrument IMO.
> 
> Love that Sab tune!



You really should pick up a cheap, new harmonica, and do it for your mother!
Such a simple spice... sort of like a cowbell.....
A little goes a long way!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Stumbled on these guys...



stumbled?

Graham has been around forever. My favorite work by him is w/ Rainbow & MSG. His work w/ Yngwie was ok, but, not as good.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's Graham from '69...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's some heavy grooves...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Back in the '90s, I went to see these guys. They got in a fight w/ the guys in Savatage & didn't play...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's an oldie...


----------



## solarburn

Yeah D...at first I didn't recognize him but hitting MSG and others I was like dip chit been there.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> stumbled?
> 
> Graham has been around forever. My favorite work by him is w/ Rainbow & MSG. His work w/ Yngwie was ok, but, not as good.




When the guitarist outshines the vocals like MS it's confusing. However we get to hear keeler chit! By both.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I play harmonica...



very cool man.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

Yeah I know I posted this already. It's a good Friday tune!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

just dropped...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> just dropped...




Fuck yeah!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





lol look at his fretboard. That would totally screw me over.


----------



## Barfly

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol look at his fretboard. That would totally screw me over.



Awesome.


----------



## Redders




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Redders said:


>


----------



## Trumpet Rider

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol look at his fretboard. That would totally screw me over.


Side dots. I think we would all be better players if they didn't put markers on the fret board and we just used the side dots for reference.


----------



## solarburn

I love the original version too...


----------



## solarburn

It is Friday...right?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I love the original version too...


----------



## solarburn

Pussy makes me giddy too.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>







This has always been one of my favorite songs. Nice sounding tune.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> This has always been one of my favorite songs. Nice sounding tune.



I only like certain REO songs. This is a good one.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Dogs of Doom said:


> just dropped...




Love it!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

My 21 yr old daughter turned me on to these guys. I like them. Definite departure for me. Jus thought I'd share.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Slowin' down in your old age, are ya? lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I like the sound of this tune.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Slowin' down in your old age, are ya? lol


----------



## solarburn

My girl got good taste.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's some heavy grooves...




Gaet daem presure...groove it!


----------



## solarburn

Gat daem! Primal.


----------



## solarburn

Proper sick.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

As much as I suck, even _MY_ leads don't sound this bad. There's hope for me yet, lol.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> As much as I suck, even _MY_ leads don't sound this bad. There's hope for me yet, lol.




Rosie looked fucking hot! That's all I got from this vid. I know...there's a lot wrong with me.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Rosie looked fucking hot! That's all I got from this vid. I know...there's a lot wrong with me.




Chubby-Chaser aside...did you listen to his solo? Man, even I don't sound that bad, lol.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Rosie looked fucking hot! That's all I got from this vid. I know...there's a lot wrong with me.



You want to hit her in the fart locker dont you?


----------



## jstich

Fart locker- that's funny but you guys are goobers.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Chubby-Chaser aside...did you listen to his solo? Man, even I don't sound that bad, lol.



LOL!

What solo?LOL

PRIME VS old age? It goes south. But we love Rosie right?


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> You want to hit her in the fart locker dont you?


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> LOL!
> 
> What solo?LOL
> 
> PRIME VS old age? It goes south. But we love Rosie right?




Ok, lead then. Lead...Solo...I kind of use the two interchangeably.

Either way, if he sounds that bad, there's definitely new-found hope for me, lol.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





I don't think I've ever heard a live version of this. I'm gonna have to see if there's one out there to dig up.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Shes phucking hot man!!!!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday..... Right?


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Come on....
There has to be a few more rockers in here....
Post em!
It is Friday!
Otherwise, I will post a Madona and Bieber video !


----------



## solarburn

For MD...


----------



## solarburn

Somebody better hit this thread with something we can enjoy...

Doo it!


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

One of the best voices in Rock history...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

Hehee!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Barfly

One of my faves.. throw back? 2:17 when Steve Clark busts his ass still kills me. LMAO


----------



## paul-e-mann

Wait! Youre not supposed to post in this thread until Friday!


----------



## Barfly

Oops! My bad.


----------



## MarshallDog

Tomorrow is my wife’s birthday!! Im gonna rawk her big time.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Tomorrow is my wife’s birthday!! Im gonna rawk her big time.



You gave her that car the other week, she might want something more for her birthday than a good rawking! Dude you screwed up, you should have saved the car for today then you would have gotten a DOUBLE rawk!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Friday the 13th. Play it LOUD!


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> You gave her that car the other week, she might want something more for her birthday than a good rawking! Dude you screwed up, you should have saved the car for today then you would have gotten a DOUBLE rawk!




I know Brother!!! Dam!!!


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Oops! My bad.



Naw I started us out the gate..was having early mini fridayze.

Premature rockulation.


----------



## BanditPanda

That and Harley farts gets you nothing !!!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still a newbie , sorry for no link but Grand Magus hammer of the north google it till I figure out how to bring it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://g.co/kgs/BJ3sJd. Here it is


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

. Here is something slow and soothing for , Friday’s raawk


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks to all my Marshall brothers it is a pleasure to be able to chat and share here


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://g.co/kgs/BJ3sJd. Here it is



you posted the google search link...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry dogs !realy don’t know what I am doing with this phone but I gotta day thanks for fixing it for me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm again with not looking before posting


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm again with not looking before posting




That could be a bad thing in this day & age, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That is so true, just need to proof read , before hitting done and post


----------



## solarburn

Thanks my Brudderz for keeping this thread rawking and full of variety!

now let's stretch Friday out to Sunday.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I need to hunt around a bit but do think I can find something that hasn’t been put up yet


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Premature rockulation.



Hahahahah I love it. cool.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/zhJuVyJDvM Here is something that I never heard on any radio stations


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And another


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And yes I am full aware today is Saturday, but Saturday’s rock as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And another, keep on rocking my Marshall brothers


----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


>




way to hit Friday J saw. Love the energy!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

That guitar gives me more wood than I have a right to pull. Yet I'd skin my smoke wagon too...


----------



## Australian

Trumpet Rider said:


>





Do you know who the drummer is?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Australian said:


> Do you know who the drummer is?


Lenny White, I think (and of course you know who Jeff is).


----------



## solarburn

Australian said:


> Do you know who the drummer is?



No...who hitting the kit?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> Is there an echo in here?



Really? I didn't take you for prissy?


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Really? I didn't take you for prissy?


Don't take it like that. Just ribbing you, dude.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> Don't take it like that. Just ribbing you, dude.



My bad. I stubbed my toe, kicked the dog and hissed at the cats.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Really good summer cruising song.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Where did the week go?
Its Friday again!
Here is an entire album....because it is THAT good:


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Serious guitar playing here.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> Serious guitar playing here.




Dude was grabbing a handful.


----------



## solarburn

I just can't get over how good SP's voice is. Let's not forget NS's fro either! And his killer playing!


----------



## solarburn

You guys realize Friday lasts till Sunday? Yes. It does.


----------



## solarburn

So you know where I'm coming from...big surprise there!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So you know where I'm coming from...big surprise there!





Good tune. Catchy.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys realize Friday lasts till Sunday? Yes. It does.



And Friday starts on Monday.


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> And Friday starts on Monday.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I just can't get over how good SP's voice is. Let's not forget NS's fro either! And his killer playing!




One of the best voices ever IMO!


----------



## saxon68




----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> One of the best voices ever IMO!



Fuck...so good. Makes my eyes water...even when I'm dehydrated.


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## jstich

Im gonna try to post one of my songs.........Fuck, soundcloud is down thru my link and the wma file I dragged to my post just continues loading endlessly.Downloading thru soundcloud now .Can play it thru sound cloud but don't know how to get it here.


----------



## jstich

Hope you like it!


----------



## jstich

Piss. It looks like you need an account to even search. But its there.


----------



## BanditPanda

Here stich
https://soundcloud.com/search?q=sun-beam-Sheila

p.s. That's really fooked up by the way


----------



## jstich

Also, if you've gone thru all this shit to listen to my song, please listen to it on anything but phone or laptop speakers. Even the cheapest desktop speakers are better than them.


----------



## jstich

Marshall forums rocks the house.


----------



## BanditPanda

Springfield Scooter said:


>




Thanks Scoots. Chris Rea Music, song, sound, guitars were great.


----------



## jstich

Whats fooked up Bandit?


----------



## BanditPanda

jstich said:


> Whats fooked up Bandit?



Fooked up in a good way stich ! That's why I put the skull & cross bones there !!


----------



## jstich

You mean my song? Oh Im glad u like it!


----------



## jstich

Son of a whore! its not official til solar listens to it. Its his thread ffs.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Nice work, jstich. I'm glad I got to hear it before clocking out on this rawkin' Friday.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Springfield Scooter said:


>




Reminded me of this one.


----------



## Barfly

Saw them live. Awesome.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

One of our own


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I like these guys, not sure if they already been put in this thread , so please ignore my ignorance


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I think we all enjoy these guys


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is heavy rock


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jstich said:


> Also, if you've gone thru all this shit to listen to my song, please listen to it on anything but phone or laptop speakers. Even the cheapest desktop speakers are better than them.


Damm bro that is some serious, and intense playing right there


----------



## saxon68




----------



## solarburn

I know I'm hitting repeats here and there but is Friday and this song rawks.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Barfly said:


> Saw them live. Awesome.



yeah, I've seen them a few x's. Last year I did a Dio tribute w/ Vinny - great guy!


----------



## solarburn

saxon68 said:


>




That's a Friday jam right there!


----------



## solarburn

jstich said:


> Also, if you've gone thru all this shit to listen to my song, please listen to it on anything but phone or laptop speakers. Even the cheapest desktop speakers are better than them.



that is intense! Rip-aroni man!


----------



## solarburn

jstich said:


> Son of a whore! its not official til solar listens to it. Its his thread ffs.





That's what I thought about it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

jstich said:


> Hope you like it!



I fixed it, but the track says it's been removed?


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I fixed it, but the track says it's been removed?



Weird. I just listened to it 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I fixed it, but the track says it's been removed?


this one?


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> this one?




it was called Sheila. Did I listen to the wrong one?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Weird. I just listened to it 15 minutes ago.


even cropping it to the user, it says there's no user...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> even cropping it to the user, it says there's no user...



I don't get that either...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

You guys may have never heard of this project. The guy who's name it bears is now deceased (RIP). He was the drummer for Loudness. He put together this project w/ a large cast of who's who. This track features Ronnie James Dio (RIP) on vocals. 



Munetaka Higuchi with Dream Castle

Track: What Cost War 
Album: Free World 
Released in Japan on Feb 21st, 1997 

Munetaka Higuchi - Drums 
Ty Tabor - Guitar 
Billy Sheehan - Bass 
Paulinho Da Costa - Percussion 
Ronnie James Dio - vocals 
Tracy G - Guitar 
Jeff Pilson - Bass 
Steve Vai - Guitar 
Michael Thompson - Guitar 
John Schreiner - Keyboards 
Terry Bozzio - Drums 
Don Dokken - Vocals 
Stevie Salas - Vocals 
Richie Kotzen - Chorus 
TM Stevens - Bass 
Tony Franklin - Bass


----------



## Dogs of Doom

This one featured Ty Tabor on guitar:


----------



## solarburn

Good grief D! Ferocious.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Good grief D! Ferocious.


Back in the day, I was into King's X & knew that Ty played on this. I ended up finding the CD, it cost $50 for a single disc, but it was a rare import, so I bit the bullet. Interesting driving music...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I know I'm hitting repeats here and there but is Friday and this song rawks.




Yeah, this sounds great, doesn't it?


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah, this sounds great, doesn't it?



Been awhile since listening to it. It's still good.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Back in the day, I was into King's X & knew that Ty played on this. I ended up finding the CD, it cost $50 for a single disc, but it was a rare import, so I bit the bullet. Interesting driving music...



been digging on the King's X since putting it here.

I like his stuff...Ty's. Different but driving riffs caught me off guard. Great riffing.


----------



## solarburn

All you Brother's are making this thread worthwhile with stuff I haven't heard. Like I said the variety is great!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Been awhile since listening to it. It's still good.


there's sound? ...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> there's sound? ...


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

Hellz yeah SS!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

This thread has such good taste.


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


>




daem bud...good stuff!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've always been a Montrose fan. I never got to see him. He started playing around town & I thought I'll see him next time, then he died...


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've always been a Montrose fan. I never got to see him. He started playing around town & I thought I'll see him next time, then he died...




I own one of his guitar straps!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Lets not forget these guys:


----------



## saxon68

You’ll notice I tend to have more rhythm guitar centered songs since I don’t do lead. But dayum!!


----------



## saxon68




----------



## saxon68




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> One of our own


Aren't these guys MF members? I think I remember their posting a tune from their first album a while back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> Aren't these guys MF members? I think I remember their posting a tune from their first album a while back.


Yes in my post I said one of our own, Smokey Dopy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not sure of the spelling, I apologize to Smokey


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> All you Brother's are making this thread worthwhile with stuff I haven't heard. Like I said the variety is great!




...and stuff that you haven't heard in so long, you forgot all about it until you hear it again, and it sounds great.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> this one?



That’s the one I heard, and yes it’s intense


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> You guys may have never heard of this project. The guy who's name it bears is now deceased (RIP). He was the drummer for Loudness. He put together this project w/ a large cast of who's who. This track features Ronnie James Dio (RIP) on vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> Munetaka Higuchi with Dream Castle
> 
> Track: What Cost War
> Album: Free World
> Released in Japan on Feb 21st, 1997
> 
> Munetaka Higuchi - Drums
> Ty Tabor - Guitar
> Billy Sheehan - Bass
> Paulinho Da Costa - Percussion
> Ronnie James Dio - vocals
> Tracy G - Guitar
> Jeff Pilson - Bass
> Steve Vai - Guitar
> Michael Thompson - Guitar
> John Schreiner - Keyboards
> Terry Bozzio - Drums
> Don Dokken - Vocals
> Stevie Salas - Vocals
> Richie Kotzen - Chorus
> TM Stevens - Bass
> Tony Franklin - Bass



DOD that was bad ass, I took a handful of lessons from Tracy G , way back in the late 70’searly80’s, as he was one of the many bad ass guitarist in the area I grew up in, LaPuente, SanGabriel Valley area


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I tend to go through thi thread with a note pad and jot down all the clips I have not heard, regonize , so I can do a little more research, and what Jeff said


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

DOD I could not for the life of me remember Tracy’s last name , but we all new him, as him and Mark Kendal were two of the guys my buddy Delfin and I would bring extra cabs to, so we could get in free.sorry Solar .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

If any of my Marshall brothers know Delfin Romero, please let him know Mitch Pearrow is trying to contact him, I lost his contact information in1989


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The last information I had on him would be, that he had a T shirt shop in the Chino, or Pomona area but this was about 1993-4, he played through a early 70’s 1959 full stack and had a Sandoval custom explorer painted in black and yellow stripes, wold have fit right in with Stryper


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> DOD I could not for the life of me remember Tracy’s last name , but we all new him, as him and Mark Kendal were two of the guys my buddy Delfin and I would bring extra cabs to, so we could get in free.sorry Solar .


Tracy Grijalva

I had to look it up. Kendall lives in Yucaipa now...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ahhh yes no wonder I can never remember it, my brother in law can remember it but I couldn’t, And I doubt either of those guys remember me either, lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah, I doubt they remember me & we semi hand in the same circles. But then, I have trouble remembering me too! ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


>



Hell yes, I seen these guys with a shit load of other bands in Long Beach, it was a battle of the bands, they were the victors, because first place was a record deal!!


----------



## jstich

Are you sure this got them a deal? I was thinking they had a contract signed before they hit the US.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I don’t know for sure but them and ST Vitus , both had albums out later, Dante Fox later changed their name to great white, they also had a record deal


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jstich said:


> Are you sure this got them a deal? I was thinking they had a contract signed before they hit the US.





jstich said:


> Are you sure this got them a deal? I was thinking they had a contract signed before they hit the US.


This would have been about 1980, so not positive, maybe I should do a little research before I shoot my mouth off


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My buddy’s and I knew most of the bands, but Loudness caught us off guard


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

In my clip called defective (in the show me your riffs thread) my outro riff bears a strong resemblance to the intro to, rock and roll crazy nights


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And I have never set down and learned any of their material


----------



## solarburn

Almost Friday...


----------



## Barfly

What the hell....  Nick Bowcott does intro and outro solos, I take main solo and (brag brag brag) I wrote the music.


----------



## MarshallDog

Where the hell you been Solar Butt Burn...



Live....


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Where the hell you been Solar Butt Burn...




Vacation.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> What the hell....  Nick Bowcott does intro and outro solos, I take main solo.




Holy chit bud! So good.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Vacation.



Hope it was good and you had some good drinks and did some serious banging Bro!!!!!


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Holy chit bud! So good.


As Prince once said (not to me.. in a song, lol) : "that's for you, that's who that one's for."


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Vacation.


Vacation, all you ever wanted? Vacation, had to get away!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Hope it was good and you had some good drinks and did some serious banging Bro!!!!!



You know it was all that...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## mickeydg5

Barfly said:


> Vacation, all you ever wanted? Vacation, had to get away!


I like you Barfly but hey, that sounds gay or gey.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## mickeydg5

Yes shame, shame on the night! 


That is in the favorites, favorites album.


----------



## solarburn

mickeydg5 said:


> I like you Barfly but hey....


----------



## mickeydg5

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



But, but I am not tranq'ed.


----------



## solarburn

mickeydg5 said:


> But, but I am not tranq'ed.



That popped into my head when I read your post.


----------



## mickeydg5

I know. I am just laughing.

I spelled all that out and no smileys.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Good morning, MF'ers. It is time to ROCK.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Springfield Scooter said:


>



I saw Derringer play w/ Weird Al, back in the '80s. It was a pretty cool show - free even!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

saxon68 said:


>



Some buddy's of mine moved to AZ & they work w/ these guys (& girl)...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think I posted this somewhere on the forum before...


----------



## Barfly

mickeydg5 said:


> I like you Barfly but hey, that sounds gay or gey.


Exit only, my friend. LOL


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> What the hell....  Nick Bowcott does intro and outro solos, I take main solo and (brag brag brag) I wrote the music.



F&$k yea Barfly that shit kicks, how long ago was this done


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> F&$k yea Barfly that shit kicks, how long ago was this done



This guy can play! Love his solos.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This guy can play! Love his solos.


Hell yes that tune is right up my alley


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Only I don’t play as well, but I feel I’m making progress


----------



## Barfly

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> F&$k yea Barfly that shit kicks, how long ago was this done


Thanks Herbert. 1990.


----------



## Barfly

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Only I don’t play as well, but I feel I’m making progress


You only have to get to where you're happy. Well, that's relative.. You'll then hear something else you'll want to figure out how to play.. but if you're mostly happy, that's what it's about. IMHO.


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This guy can play! Love his solos.


Hah! Thank you, Solar. The feeling is mutual. I really enjoy your clips. Nice playing and hellified tone.


----------



## Barfly

Dogs of Doom said:


> Some buddy's of mine moved to AZ & they work w/ these guys (& girl)...



Nice stuff, Dogs. She had me at tight pants.. lol. I'm weak like that. Dogs O' Doom!!!!


----------



## solarburn

I know it's a repeat but the songs you guys been putting up...I jus wanna give you a...


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> Good morning, MF'ers. It is time to ROCK.




Good gawd yes!


----------



## BanditPanda

'


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Australian

Springfield Scooter said:


>





I've been listening to Sabbath Bloody Sabbath album all week in the car. I just keep coming back to Sabbath.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Australian said:


> I've been listening to Sabbath Bloody Sabbath album all week in the car. I just keep coming back to Sabbath.




I go in phases. It was AC/DC for the last 8 or 10 months or so, but I can feel myself waning off of them. Well, maybe slowing down a little. Not sure who's next, lol.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I heard this the other day for the first time in a few years.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ROCK! ...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> ROCK! ...





Epic!


----------



## solarburn

I love his playing D! So good!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

skip to 1:15...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I love his playing D! So good!


#metoo! ...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> skip to 1:15...




Good grief! Rawk!


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>




Awesome sausome! Brian's voice is so unique and really stood out! The other vocalists were bomb!


----------



## solarburn

It's that day!


----------



## solarburn

Good grief...Rawk!


----------



## solarburn

I don't care what genre...if it does this!


----------



## solarburn

Let's got rowdy...and Mickey


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Nkyrental

Courtney Hadwin gives me a nervous stomach. She has a good deep gutteral voice, but all the silliness is too much. They made her out as this shy never sang before teenager, when in fact she has been on numerous talent shows and was hand picked by AGT for this season.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not sure if it worked


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ok looks as if it did


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

a little more


----------



## Australian

Nkyrental said:


> Courtney Hadwin gives me a nervous stomach. She has a good deep gutteral voice, but all the silliness is too much. They made her out as this shy never sang before teenager, when in fact she has been on numerous talent shows and was hand picked by AGT for this season.



Those days of push record and hope we get a good take for tv are long gone.
I know a singing teacher that was involved in XFactor in Australia. 
To cut a long story short, the producer has a lot of control over the judges.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

just a lazy Friday


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more soothing melodies


----------



## Barfly

yes.


----------



## Barfly




----------



## solarburn

Good tunes boyz. Good tunes!


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> a little more




The guitarist I prefer died in this band. Great stuff!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

This is a fun thread. I don't play music at work often, but sometimes on Friday afternoons I go to this thread and play some Rawk.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


>




Yeah!


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> This is a fun thread. I don't play music at work often, but sometimes on Friday afternoons I go to this thread and play some Rawk.



That's it! Thanks for adding on!


----------



## Barfly

Hey Solar.. if you ever get the chance to see LAST IN LINE live.. man, I can't recommend them enough. What a great, great show. I can't wait to see them again.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Hey Solar.. if you ever get the chance to see LAST IN LINE live.. man, I can't recommend them enough. What a great, great show. I can't wait to see them again.



They sound great. Glad you posted them. They are in my radar!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The guitarist I prefer died in this band. Great stuff!


I had heard the same, but not until much later in time (only about 4 years ago) is such a shame, all the talent we lose!! But still one of my favorite bands


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had heard the same, but not until much later in time (only about 4 years ago) is such a shame, all the talent we lose!! But still one of my favorite bands



that guitarist was something special. Loved his playing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> that guitarist was something special. Loved his playing.


Same here bro, and fng great tone as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Beyond the realms of death was a tune we used to play in the (clubs backyards, and anyplace we could play) my buddy Tracy was in a band called Riff Raff (by the name you know that they played a lot of AC/DC) and I would always yell out dreamer deciever and at one show they fnng played it there I go rambling on again


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey brother I will make this short,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


>



The name of the band is a tad bit misleading, I thought it was a DIO tribute!!! Man what a surprise  I love it, excellent very melodic, really good


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

a couple years ago:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The name of the band is a tad bit misleading, I thought it was a DIO tribute!!! Man what a surprise  I love it, excellent very melodic, really good


nah, they ARE the original DIO band, minus DIO...

so they are a tribute, but, they are also their own entity! ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

this is something that has stood the test of time


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's Last In Line 23 years ago!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> a couple years ago:



DOD is this the new incarnation of savatage ? I have never had the chance to check this one out, They never lost a beat. Thanks for posting this, it kicks ass !!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

So many good bands and music in this thread


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> DOD is this the new incarnation of savatage ? I have never had the chance to check this one out, They never lost a beat. Thanks for posting this, it kicks ass !!!


Savatage turned into TSO. I saw Savatage on the last tour, where they did that Jesus Saves song above. It was their 1st delve into doing a symphonic rock opera type thing. That show back then was a mess. It's available on youtube:



here, Ray Gillen from Badlands is singing. That night, they were scheduled to play w/ Trouble. They got in a fight before the show & Trouble left. The opening bands got a longer set, Savatage came out a little early, but were plastered drunk. They were pretty sloppy & had Ray come out. They then started switching instruments & it was a mess... ...

Funny though, watching the video (they have the whole show) you don't notice a lot of the mele'...

After that, they went & did the Trans Siberian Orchestra thing & Chris died. Jon stuck w/ it for a while, but left & was doing Jon Oliva's Pain. TSO, grew into 2 bands, where they have an East Coast & a West Coast line-up. All top notch musicians & singers.

When they did that show, they played the Wachen Festival in Germany. Jon got back & they did a Savatage set & a TSO set. They had 2 stages simultaneously, where the East & West cosat teams all played together. Some people ran around from stage to stage. It was a huge event. It even rained on them...



TSO is coming around Dec 1 to Ontario...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

shades of Ozzy? ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

speaking of Ray Gillen, & Red Dragon Cartel, here's some Badlands...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

If you've never heard this, it rocks! ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's Last In Line 23 years ago!



Hell DOD no wonder I liked so much, that is what I grew to love as I was coming of age


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell DOD no wonder I liked so much, that is what I grew to love as I was coming of age


#metoo...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> speaking of Ray Gillen, & Red Dragon Cartel, here's some Badlands...




This my mutherfucker!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's another from this supergroup. Amazing that they wrote & recorded this album in about 18 days. Some of the guys never met before... (Ty & Rod, & they never met Derek & John before)



Ty Tabor - guitar (King's X)
Derek Sherinian - keyboards (Dream Theater)
John Myung - bass (Dream Theater)
Rod Morgenstein - drums (Dixie Dregs/Winger)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know it’s Wednesday but I couldn’t help it


----------



## solarburn

I need some Friday!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

50th Anniversary concert tomorrow night!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

That was a good RAtM, Solar. I still like this one, even if it is a little over-the-top.


----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## LRT#1

Its Friday let's walk off the job and rawkhttps://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk


----------



## LRT#1

Let's walk off the job and rawk


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

we used to play this


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am sure that this was already posted! But it kicks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is still a BAD MF’r


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is how I remember them before they changed their name to great white. (They were Dante Fox) before


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And yes I do believe Saturday’s rock as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

this is the one I was looking for


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Freakin' beautiful! Wow!

I wonder what year this was. Man, he looks and sounds like a kid, lol.

EDIT: It says "Recorded 23rd February 1971, BBC Television Theatre, Shepherd's Bush, London."

That would make him 25 in this vid.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

they are a different band here, but still sound damm good


----------



## Dogs of Doom

fresh track...



MS guitar
Doogie White vox
Chris Glenn bass
Ted McKenna drums
Steve Mann guit/key

also McCauley, Barden & Bonnet bkgrnd vox...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Freakin' beautiful! Wow!
> 
> I wonder what year this was. Man, he looks and sounds like a kid, lol.
> 
> EDIT: It says "Recorded 23rd February 1971, BBC Television Theatre, Shepherd's Bush, London."
> 
> That would make him 25 in this vid.




recorded on my birthday although I was born in 65. I love this song and many more of his.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> recorded on my birthday although I was born in 65. I love this song and many more of his.




I think it's cool too how he explained at the beginning his inspiration for creating the song and what it's about.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is Tuesday but it rocks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Solar...Hope all is well with your mother...
Lets rock:


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1

Its Friday let's party like rock stars


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Way to rawk guys!

I better get my ass finding some tunez!


----------



## LRT#1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Way to rawk guys!
> 
> I better get my ass finding some tunez!


Hell bro you have bigger thing on your mind


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Bloodrock




----------



## Bloodrock




----------



## Bloodrock




----------



## Bloodrock

This is what that Monster Magnet song always reminded me of. My favorite Exodus tune.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

All you guys made my Friday! Killed it here on the thread. Rawk!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey brother Solar, I see we both put up 4 wheel drive ! Just came across these guys about a week or so ago


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

You want to know something funny? In 2006 there was a thread called it’s Friday was by the governor, it was only 2 pages, but similar to this thread


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You want to know something funny? In 2006 there was a thread called it’s Friday was by the governor, it was only 2 pages, but similar to this thread



another Bruther rawker.

let's toast that thread and say we carried on...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Never heard of these guys, but now I know of them, thanks to this ass kicking thread !! Don’t mind me if I shall


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm I am a bit disappointed, in the show me your riffs thread, nobody else is contributing, I was last at bat, and that was Monday.  20 pages, I want that thread to catch up to this one because this thread is kicking ass and taking names


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Never heard of these guys, but now I know of them, thanks to this ass kicking thread !! Don’t mind me if I shall


#metoo... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm I am a bit disappointed, in the show me your riffs thread, nobody else is contributing, I was last at bat, and that was Monday.  20 pages, I want that thread to catch up to this one because this thread is kicking ass and taking names


hey, that thread did way better than I thought it would (look at post #2). I wasn't trying to be discouraging, but, honestly, those threads usually go nowhere. In the past, the people that would post, had thin skin & the ones you'd hope post didn't. A lot of people are recording shy.

Don't give up on it, you never know when someone will get inspired to post. For the last year, I've been playing bass & have literally played about 3 hours on guitar, so my chops will be non-existent. I'd be embarrassed to post anything, because I'd have to work on getting my guitar chops up for a few months, just to play my mediocre self... ...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> A lot of people are recording shy.



And some of us just flat out suck. 




Dogs of Doom said:


> I'd be embarrassed to post anything...



Now you know how those of us feel that just flat out suck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> And some of us just flat out suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know how those of us feel that just flat out suck.


 I would bet money that neither of you guys suck, look at the crap that I have put up, and Jeff I have seen yours stuff on the fleeting youth , you don’t suck, just jump in and go balls to the walls and let chips fall where they may, DOD I am sure you’re skills are not as far off as you think, I guess that most people want a polished recording, well you’re not gonna see that from me cheers brothers I just needed to let off a little steam,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> hey, that thread did way better than I thought it would (look at post #2). I wasn't trying to be discouraging, but, honestly, those threads usually go nowhere. In the past, the people that would post, had thin skin & the ones you'd hope post didn't. A lot of people are recording shy.
> 
> Don't give up on it, you never know when someone will get inspired to post. For the last year, I've been playing bass & have literally played about 3 hours on guitar, so my chops will be non-existent. I'd be embarrassed to post anything, because I'd have to work on getting my guitar chops up for a few months, just to play my mediocre self... ...


I just put up a little rant see the above post


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Wake up!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


>




Yes.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/ArXkEjGvoLc something soothing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

one of our own


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more easygoing mood music


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/PtGhfGAe9Ko


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/tN4YW3tj3Owanother one from a member here


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



I used to have an old VA album w/ this song on it. Here's another track from the LP:

Castle Donnington 1980 Monsters of Rock



for a long time, I could never find any other trace of this band. This was like their 1-hit wonder, but, it made it on a classic live album, from a kick ass concert...

Your vid reminded me of it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

another from that VA live LP:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

one more:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> I used to have an old VA album w/ this song on it. Here's another track from the LP:
> 
> Castle Donnington 1980 Monsters of Rock
> 
> 
> 
> for a long time, I could never find any other trace of this band. This was like their 1-hit wonder, but, it made it on a classic live album, from a kick ass concert...
> 
> Your vid reminded me of it.



Me and my buddy Delfin went to see them at the Santa Monica civic adutoriam we had no tickets and got the road crew to let us in through the back door ,for 20$ each, 38 special was the other band, good times!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

we haven't had an estrogen led band in a while...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Is that Madonna singing? ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> Is that Madonna singing? ...



I have to think not


----------



## solarburn

You guys ever get in a mood? 

here's mine...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys ever get in a mood?
> 
> here's mine...





When it comes to music, I touch on all moods. Just depends on the mood I'm in at that time. I think we're all like that.


----------



## Nkyrental

HHMMMM, Ima thinking she would just grab your pecker and pull it out by the roots. TOO scary for me!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys ever get in a mood?
> 
> here's mine...



Ahhh Hhaa I was just listening to this cd on my way home from work


----------



## solarburn

Nkyrental said:


> HHMMMM, Ima thinking she would just grab your pecker and pull it out by the roots. TOO scary for me!!!!


----------



## solarburn

Nkyrental said:


> HHMMMM, Ima thinking she would just grab your pecker and pull it out by the roots. TOO scary for me!!!!




I'm thinking she's got huge ballz. Punch you in the chin ballz.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Its mutherfuckn Friday boyz! Way to start us out!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



reminds me of Pantera...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

pre cowboys atco...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Its mutherfuckn Friday boyz! Way to start us out!


hahahahaha bad ass mother f****r. (you.. Vai too.)


----------



## Barfly

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



I'd have to bust dat azz.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> I'd have to bust dat azz.


It sure looks good, and she can sing


----------



## Barfly

Nkyrental said:


> HHMMMM, Ima thinking she would just grab your pecker and pull it out by the roots. TOO scary for me!!!!



Damn, I'm digging that singer.. not her singing.. she's f**kin' got what I'd like to know bettah! LoL. Sorry.. I've had a few.


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Damn, I'm digging that singer.. not her singing.. she's f**kin' got what I'd like to know bettah! LoL. Sorry.. I've had a few.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> hahahahaha bad ass mother f****r. (you.. Vai too.)




good Lord!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LRT#1 said:


>



when I was in Highschool, my brother's best friend was their road manager, so every time they came to town, we got treated like royalty. We got invited to all the parties, dinners, etc. Full on all access passes. We'd watch from either backstage or the soundboard.

I ran into Nikko a while back & was reminiscing w/ him about the old days. That was from Number of the Beast through Somewhere in Time, although, I think I didn't do the Somewhere tour, because I was doing my own band thing at that time & had gigs & couldn't do it.

(edit) that was Seventh Son of a Seventh Son, where I couldn't do it...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> when I was in Highschool, my brother's best friend was their road manager, so every time they came to town, we got treated like royalty. We got invited to all the parties, dinners, etc. Full on all access passes. We'd watch from either backstage or the soundboard.
> 
> I ran into Nikko a while back & was reminiscing w/ him about the old days. That was from Number of the Beast through Somewhere in Time, although, I think I didn't do the Somewhere tour, because I was doing my own band thing at that time & had gigs & couldn't do it.
> 
> (edit) that was Seventh Son of a Seventh Son, where I couldn't do it...



That's Daem sweet!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's Daem sweet!


no doubt.. At 1st, I was totally blown away. After a while, I got bored w/ it - took it for granted. I didn't like it so much when Adrian Smith left & they got the other guy. Then, when Adrian came back, they ended up w/ 3 guitars, I really didn't like that.

It was fun while it lasted though...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

I got see Yngwie when first played at Seattle. Amazing fretwork. Crazy.

However I prefer MS 's style. Both are so Daem good in their craft. I will say at Michael's age he is still one of the best guitar slingers around. Meaning I don't ever get bored with his playing...all these years later.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

An old buddy of mine's band recently reformed & here they did a video:



The guy playing bass, used to be my bass tech. Previous to that, he was w/ Roxanne & they were signed to CBS. Here they got George Lynch to play some guitar w/ them.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a track that they did that was popular in the '80s:



a cover obviously. When Vanilla Ice used the samples for his version, he used samples from this version, not the original...


----------



## solarburn

Has anyone heard this yet? I just came across the vid last night.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yeah, I've heard that, it's pretty cool...

have you heard this?



Scorpions w/ the Rainbow rhythm section. They had Jimmy Bain (bass) & Bobby Rondinelli (drums)

Word is that they fired Herman & Francis.They got Jimmy & Bobby to come in to try & get a harder edge. They ended up making amends w/ Francis & Herman & decided that they didn't click so well w/ the other guys... (so the story goes)


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I've heard that, it's pretty cool...
> 
> have you heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions w/ the Rainbow rhythm section. They had Jimmy Bain (bass) & Bobby Rondinelli (drums)
> 
> Word is that they fired Herman & Francis.They got Jimmy & Bobby to come in to try & get a harder edge. They ended up making amends w/ Francis & Herman & decided that they didn't click so well w/ the other guys... (so the story goes)




First time. Sounds great!


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I was out of town last week and missed the party, so I'll start a little early. And it _is_ Friday somewhere!

I played this album last night--an old favorite.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## LRT#1

This has to be one of my favorite floyd songs
The video for its time was impressive


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I've heard that, it's pretty cool...
> 
> have you heard this?
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpions w/ the Rainbow rhythm section. They had Jimmy Bain (bass) & Bobby Rondinelli (drums)
> 
> Word is that they fired Herman & Francis.They got Jimmy & Bobby to come in to try & get a harder edge. They ended up making amends w/ Francis & Herman & decided that they didn't click so well w/ the other guys... (so the story goes)




Very interesting....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Has anyone heard this yet? I just came across the vid last night.



Yes I have it the whole thing kicks the last Badlands release! It came out in 1998! Cheers brother’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Barfly

Word up?


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

In honor of the passing of the great Marty Balin (January 30, 1942 – September 27, 2018)

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...irplane-guitarist-marty-balin-dead-76-730912/


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I remember when this came out I bought the EP on vinyl.



Brian May w/ EVH. The last ½ is a long blues number...

"Star Fleet Project" is a project of Brian May, most famous as the guitarist from Queen. The project was released as the work of "Brian May & Friends", consisting of May, guitarist Eddie Van Halen, drummer Alan Gratzer (of REO Speedwagon), Phil Chen (session bassist who played with Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart), and Fred Mandel (session keyboard player who also played as additional keyboard player on Queen's Hot Space World Tour and The Works). Roger Taylor, Queen's drummer, provided backing vocals for the title song. 

It was not meant for the tapes to be released and they had minimal mixing before release. 

Recorded on 21 and 22 April 1983 at the Record Plant Studios, Los Angeles, California, it was released in October of the same year as a Mini-LP, a "challenge to the established principle that a piece of rock music must fit into either a 2x4 minute single, or a 2x20 minute LP format". The LP consisted of three songs: "Star Fleet", "Let Me Out", and "Blues Breaker". 

Personnel: 

Brian May -- guitar, vocals, production 
Eddie Van Halen -- guitar, backing vocals 
Alan Gratzer -- drums 
Phil Chen -- bass guitar 
Fred Mandel -- keyboards 
Roger Taylor -- backing vocals on "Star Fleet"

Track listing: 

1. Star Fleet (Bliss/arr. May) 
2. Let Me Out (May) 
3. Blues Breaker (May/Van Halen/Gratzer/Chen/Mandel)
________

note: I remember the blues number originally said:

Blues Breaker (for EC)

I saw somewhere, where EC was interviewed shortly after & asked about it, if he heard it & what he thought. His remark was that he had heard it, but, that May & VH "don't know how to play the blues" That's all I remember. If you like Queen, this is basically early '80s Queen sounding music, w/ the blues jam added in...


----------



## Barfly

Dogs of Doom said:


> I remember when this came out I bought the EP on vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> His remark was that he had heard it, but, that May & VH "don't know how to play the blues" That's all I remember. If you like Queen, this is basically early '80s Queen sounding music, w/ the blues jam added in...



I owned this as well. Cool record.


----------



## LRT#1

mickeydg5 said:


>



Saw these guys at the endfest 12 tour gorge amphitheater. Good show


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sundays Rock!


----------



## solarburn

Check this vintage UFO out...so raw but what rock was made from.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Fun!


----------



## solarburn

I'm in one of those moods...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Remember this one?


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Remember this one?





yeah man. Cool Fucking song!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its FINALLY FRIDAY!

Lets rock....


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday Fkyh!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

[/QUOTE]

I saw Rush around that time. They played a double bill with Ambrosia. There is an Ambrosia vid on youtube at the same venue/date as the Rush vid you put up. Both bands were great.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> I saw Rush around that time. They played a double bill with Ambrosia. There is an Ambrosia vid on youtube at the same venue/date as the Rush vid you put up. Both bands were great.



Back in the day, I was supposed to record w/ Freddie Piro. It never happened, but he was a cool guy. I hung out w/ him at Ocean Records Studios & he taught me a lot about the business/industry...

http://oceanstudiosburbank.com

He doesn't seem to be involved w/ it anymore, but I was one of the 1st people to ever see that studio, as it was being built when we were hanging out.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


>




I saw Rush around that time. They played a double bill with Ambrosia. There is an Ambrosia vid on youtube at the same venue/date as the Rush vid you put up. Both bands were great.

[/QUOTE]
I didn’t see rush until 79 but they were with ufo , and it was a great time/show, Alex was still using Marshall


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

My Bruthers held this thread down no problem. Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Close enough for tomorrow!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday again!
Lets rock:


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I saw this kid a few years back, w/ Matt...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I saw these guys last Saturday. Good show for a bunch of geezers!


----------



## Nkyrental

Love the way the Toto singer looks with his porn 'tache and his math teacher outfit!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a guy that I met a few years back, never heard his music until now... ...


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

For fux sakes sakes Bruther's! Way to keep the rawk going!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's a guy that I met a few years back, never heard his music until now... ...




I've been listening to him for years. Thanks Dog. He killz!


----------



## solarburn

Thanx for the rawk bud's!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

^^^ Oh yeah, remember Tracy G? (HMP & I, were talking about him before)...

That's w/ Vinny Appice & Jimmy Bain (Dio)...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

& once again Vinny.... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> ^^^ Oh yeah, remember Tracy G? (HMP & I, were talking about him before)...
> 
> That's w/ Vinny Appice & Jimmy Bain (Dio)...


This is Tracy on guitar? This kicks asss DOD thanks for posting


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Australian

Dogs of Doom said:


> & once again Vinny.... ...




Jeff Soto-awesome voice. I’m surprised he isnt as well known as he should be internationally.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Happy Friday Bro's!


----------



## solarburn

Turn it on my guys...that shit killed!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Yah! That's my bud!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Fuck yeah!


----------



## solarburn

Feel that shit bud!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Let's put this thread ballz deep!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

My buds are delivering!


----------



## solarburn

Love u guys! You make me proud!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

They good hah bud?


----------



## solarburn

This Friday is getting lit up. Already! We ain't waiting either.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




For fux sakes yeah!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am not sure what happened on this last vid, but will check back in a few, don’t want to dbl down again


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Fucking bad ass.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My phone is going on vacation, I have posted a couple of vids that don’t seem to be showing up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> They good hah bud?


Hell yes bro, I love that chit


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

One of my favorite Purple tunes


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I saw Chickenfoot when they toured with their first album. Pretty good, for a "supergroup."


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mickeydg5

I heard this again today and have always like them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## GrahamL

A Canadian band:


----------



## GrahamL




----------



## GrahamL




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

We used to open with this one, 1981 lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> We used to open with this one, 1981 lol


We used to close the 3rd set with it. I sang and played "We Will Rock You" (with help from the drummer, of course) and then the rest of the band joined in for a jam. I would introduce each guy and he would do a solo. Then the song morphed into a Hendrix-y "Wild Thing."


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> We used to close the 3rd set with it. I sang and played "We Will Rock You" (with help from the drummer, of course) and then the rest of the band joined in for a jam. I would introduce each guy and he would do a solo. Then the song morphed into a Hendrix-y "Wild Thing."


Sounds like you guys had it going on, most of our covers back then were priest, scorps,Sabbath,triumph,and 1 original!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Going to get Friday early


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Friday.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


>



That is quite a bit different but cool


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Trumpet Rider said:


>



Yes!

Same guitar, one of my faves


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Another one from the 80's that I wouldn't have been caught dead listening to back then, but here 30 years later, it just really sounds great.

"What makes a man, hate another man?"


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm more of a Schenker UFO fan, but, I wore this cassette/vinyl out back in the day...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Love this thread!
So many bands that I have never heard of before.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Springfield Scooter said:


> Love this thread!
> So many bands that I have never heard of before.


Hell yes brother, I am hearing and finding some of the best stuff I have heard in a long time!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Great thread idea Solar my brother


----------



## solarburn

You guys are making it great with all the variety!


----------



## LRT#1

Thursday sucks because it's not Friday


----------



## GrahamL

I dont care what anyone says.... These guys are just starting out and shound great. Led Zep had many tunes taken directly from former blues greats


----------



## GrahamL

Maybe a Remedy is in order:


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This for you Solar


----------



## LRT#1

Listened to these guys when I was younger.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## J Saw

Dogs of Doom said:


>



Excellent! Just sent that to my uncle, he's a huge Bonamassa fan.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

J Saw said:


> Excellent! Just sent that to my uncle, he's a huge Bonamassa fan.


I like Joe. (obviously, I posted him) ... Some of his stuff is hit or miss w/ me though. He delves off into a lot of different areas. I like the fact that he truly loves music & a lot of aspects of it. When he goes off the commercial route, he can lay down some pure music for whatever genre it is & you can tell he's a fan of it as well.

I tend to like his more rock oriented stuff.

He also is a gear fanatic. Definitely not a cork sniffing snob, he just likes gear, but, he does like to get the stuff that cork sniffers dream about (& he can get it).

He started off young as a prodigy & stuck w/ it.

He's a good marketer & loves to share his music w/ as many people as it can reach.


----------



## mickeydg5

Its not Friday yet.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it's always friday! 

here...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

RAWK!


----------



## solarburn

FRIDAY'S HERE BOYZ!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> FRIDAY'S HERE BOYZ!


Isn’t it F&@$ing great?


----------



## J Saw




----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> FRIDAY'S HERE BOYZ!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


>




Fuck yes!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

J Saw said:


>



That is one serious wave


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fuck yes!



Yes yes yes its Friday!!!!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Ok one more from our band...Rush


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



One of the funnest to play rythm to.


----------



## LRT#1

Here's an old one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> One of the funnest to play rythm to.



Absolutely!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


>



I kept waiting and imagineing what the guitars where going to sound like, thinking savatage ! And then it was over


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Here's the piece in its entirety. I like the piano solo best but overall it is a decent album. No guitars, though--strictly keys, drums and bass.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've never seen this before, just found it...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've never seen this before, just found it...




Love Sykes...good grief.

Only complaint is I got bored on the build up but that’s me being impatient for the moment he lets loose.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love Sykes...good grief.
> 
> Only complaint is I got bored on the build up but that’s me being impatient for the moment he lets loose.


Same but worth the wait, how you doing brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Jon C




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Today is Friday to many of us this week. Rock On!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

I'm trying to catch up! Keep em coming!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was going to post this the other night, but the site was down...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

throwback...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

when Jake 1st started doing RDC, he hooked up w/ Sass Jordan on vocals - I like her better...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

throwback to Sass, when she broke out:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

her follow up, sounds like the Black Crowes copied her band...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

this is a better tune:


----------



## texhex

Sabbath meets Skynyrd. Rock on brothers.


----------



## solarburn

texhex said:


> Sabbath meets Skynyrd. Rock on brothers.




Yeah man


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> this is a better tune:




helz yeah man. Dig!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

remember this?


----------



## solarburn

I like it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

just stumbled on these guys a little while ago...



they sound very much like Scan-Metal w/ the symphonic edge.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

have you guys heard this?


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## GrahamL

Rage Against the Machine and Band versions always remind me of this classic:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It is pretty cool


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

fresh off the presses!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Dogs of Doom said:


> remember this?





Dogs of Doom said:


> remember this?





Totally forgot about that one.
Great to hear it again!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its Friday MFers...
Im going old school. 
Great album in my opinion:


----------



## GrahamL




----------



## GrahamL




----------



## GrahamL

My neighbours love this song! They throw rocks at my window to hear the song obetter


----------



## GrahamL




----------



## GrahamL

Something a little different


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey now some good ole rockin rollin


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Reel Tape




----------



## Reel Tape




----------



## GrahamL

Some Canadiana for you:


----------



## GrahamL




----------



## GrahamL

An amazing live Bridge of Sighs (and others). The camera guy was busy getting stoned until 4:55 or so lol.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

pretty cool version, they should record this professionally.

nevermind the drunk camera guy who doesn't know who's playing, when...

(starting at around 1:30 in)


----------



## GrahamL

Dogs of Doom said:


> pretty cool version, they should record this professionally.
> 
> nevermind the drunk camera guy who doesn't know who's playing, when...
> 
> (starting at around 1:30 in)




Very cool!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Remember this one?


----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


> Remember this one?



https://goo.gl/images/C1zZjZ


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> https://goo.gl/images/C1zZjZ









FTFY


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## solarburn

I tink it's Friday!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## paul-e-mann

In memory of Pete Shelley


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I tink it's Friday!


----------



## LRT#1

Its Friday let's drink


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1

Saturday morning after drinking on Friday


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Yer gonna to like this.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Barfly




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



I met him a couple years back. His wife's a smokin' hot singer too...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I met him a couple years back. His wife's a smokin' hot singer too...
> 
> View attachment 52969


here's Kayla! (his wife) ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here they are jamming together:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm Dogs you are bringing some really good music here! That is something I can really get in to, thanks for sharing!! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

have you ever heard Joel Hoekstra?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's another band w/ Kayla, but she's not really singing...

(edit: she sings on the 2nd song)


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## GrahamL

Great Music Guys (And Gals ;-) 

My favourite Deep Purple song:


----------



## GrahamL

This song/riff has been stuck in my head all week since someone posted it on Facebook. Shows what kind of tone/feel you can get with one string and some passion :


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## MarshallDog

*YUP!!!!!*


----------



## MarshallDog

Always loved this one...says it all!


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom

someone posted this yesterday. W/ the site maintenance I haven't been able to post anything...


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs of Doom said:


> someone posted this yesterday. W/ the site maintenance I haven't been able to post anything...



I noticed I've had a little bit of trouble posting over the past couple days


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LRT#1 said:


> I noticed I've had a little bit of trouble posting over the past couple days


yeah, apparently server migration...


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, apparently server migration...



Yes, the site has been slow as smell! Thought it was my devices or internet but nope!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea and I thought I was the only one with issues, DOD fixed some of my errors. Thanks Dogs! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LRT#1

Came across this band the other day.
This song was interesting but not my cup of tea.
Maybe some of you guys will lik them.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1

It's the last Friday of the year


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## J Saw

Here ya go Mitch. First song I ever heard by IM


----------



## solarburn

I want some...


----------



## solarburn

WTF is Rod wearing and why?!LOL


----------



## J Saw

Open D and G the gift


----------



## J Saw

SORRY


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The first Maiden song I learned


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the second Maiden song I learned.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> WTF is Rod wearing and why?!LOL



lol cause it got him a lot of chics back then.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Jon C

Thought you guys might dig one of my buddy Brian Kahanek's songs …
This tune really Smokes !!!


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Dogs of Doom

a buddy of mine's project. This is recorded live in Santa Barbara...



mellow, but it kicks ass. The whole show was good. The act was picked up by McGhee Ent.

https://www.mcgheela.com

He's pretty well known in the Spanish/Flamenco world.

here's another one from the show, this time HD:


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Johnny thunders cover


----------



## solarburn

Happy New Years rocker's!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Happy New Years rocker's!





Straight bad-ass!

Is that the 2203 on the GB's?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Happy New Years rocker's!



That sure sounds like you’ve harnessed Alvin’s fingers there Solar nice I can listen to that all night, just turned off Sabbath to listen again! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Instructional video, but it starts off w/ a cool jam...


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Straight bad-ass!
> 
> Is that the 2203 on the GB's?



DSL 40-70/80


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Instructional video, but it starts off w/ a cool jam...




good gawd yes!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Let's Rock The First Friday of 2019.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> DSL 40-70/80


----------



## LRT#1

Sorry guys think this is a great song


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Sorry guys think this is a great song





Personally, I was never a big (or even small) Bowie fan, but I give acknowledgment and respect where it is due. He had a huge following.


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## GrahamL

A good trip down memory lane with Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dogs of Doom

AlvisX said:


>



w/ Page, Bonham & Redding...


----------



## AlvisX

GrahamL said:


> A good trip down memory lane with Led Zeppelin




I was so glad that released this set on the DVD 
When I look at it ,I think about ....how many of the pretty girls are now deceased or somethin ....


----------



## GrahamL

AlvisX said:


> I was so glad that released this set on the DVD
> When I look at it ,I think about ....how many of the pretty girls are now deceased or somethin ....



Haha, Imagine what there hot daughters look like then lol. Glass is half full kinda thing


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## mcblink




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider

mcblink said:


>


Something I've always liked about Alice in Chains is that they seem to revel in the _sound _of electric guitars.


----------



## mcblink

Trumpet Rider said:


> Something I've always liked about Alice in Chains is that they seem to revel in the _sound _of electric guitars.


Yep. One of my favorite bands, ever. I really dig Jerry's tone.

And Layne, holy shit.....wish he was still around. Awesome soulful voice.

Don't get me wrong, I still love Chains even in the absence of Layne though.

For example, this song kicks ass IMO, pretty simple riffage, but very effective. And sans Layne.


----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## J Saw

Very fun to play along with


----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

Heres one for you SB...its what I'll be doing later tonight after I blast her panties off...


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Heres one for you SB...its what I'll be doing later tonight after I blast her panties off...




why yes. Yes you will.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> why yes. Yes you will.



They must be nice and wet before I blast them off with pure Marshall tone...


----------



## BftGibson

Growing up,,by far my fav Sabbath album...at their heaviest possibly..Sabotage album .rawks...


----------



## solarburn

Love this thread. Hearing some killer chit I've never heard before. RAWK!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> They must be nice and wet before I blast them off with pure Marshall tone...



Marshall and poosy=slip inside.

Poetic synergy! Served piping haught.


----------



## jchrisf

I saw this video late one night when it first came out on a music video show. Loved ACDC ever since. Most people don't even know about this song but it is one of my favorites


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Marshall and poosy=slip inside.
> 
> Poetic synergy! Served piping haught.



You are a true Poet!!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> You are a true Poet!!!!



I'm just horny.


----------



## solarburn

jchrisf said:


> I saw this video late one night when it first came out on a music video show. Loved ACDC ever since. Most people don't even know about this song but it is one of my favorites






Thank you!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm just horny.



We all are...we are men!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> We all are...we are men!!!


----------



## GrahamL

I just discovered these girls a couple of weeks ago... really enjoying listening to them


----------



## JeffMcLeod

MarshallDog said:


> We all are...we are men!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

fresh from the band...


----------



## mcblink

I know it ain't Friday, but c'mon. Any time is a good time to rawk, so:


----------



## mcblink

Droppin' another Pre-Friday soundtrack.

I really like these guys.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'm taking tomorrow off from work, so today is my Friday.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Really like these guys. Got this one on my phones play list from Amazon music. Good stuff!


----------



## solarburn

Oh...happy Friday!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh...happy Friday!


Same here, does have a certain shine to it! And a happy Friday back at ya! Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Good tune.

EDIT: Oh, and live of course.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh...happy Friday!



Phuckin' a right Bro


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## AlvisX

Oh wait, that wasn't enough ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Live, of course.


----------



## J Saw

For Marc Becker! Rock on!!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Needed some IM...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Needed some IM...



Love me some Maiden


----------



## Dogs of Doom

make sure to listen all the way through...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday. Bout dam time.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

fresh track, just released...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> fresh track, just released...





Is this your band?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JeffMcLeod said:


> Is this your band?


no, it's Last In Line...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Its FRIDAY MFers!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1

This popped up in my YouTube messages thought they sounded alright. The chick is a bit scary though


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> This popped up in my YouTube messages thought they sounded alright. The chick is a bit scary though



She looks like she could be an animal in the sack.....if you're into that kinda thing lol


----------



## mcblink

Here's an old school fave of mine.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> Here's an old school fave of mine.



I know someone that was scared to death of that album cover as a kid.
What a great song


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> I know someone that was scared to death of that album cover as a kid.
> What a great song


It traumatized me for sure!


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



Jake Lee is STILL a badass with a six-string, I like the RDC! Underrated stuff man! Good post! +1 for Badlands too.

I hardly recognized him with that grey beard lol


----------



## solarburn

My mutherfuckers on Friday!


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



Alexi is also a badass....I still remember the first time I heard CoB. Can't say I listen to them much, but I had a Bodom day at work a while back. I'll pick a band to listen to while I work, I listen to that group all day. Then I pick a new one the next.


----------



## solarburn

My birthday tomorrow and I'm at the Admiralty Sweet with my girl!

Have mercy! The debauchery is exceptional...2 nights of it!

Keep dem tunes piping hot. We love em!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## mcblink

Happy birthday Solar. It's my wife's birthday today, actually.

Have a good time!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## mcblink

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My birthday tomorrow and I'm at the Admiralty Sweet with my girl!
> 
> Have mercy! The debauchery is exceptional...2 nights of it!
> 
> Keep dem tunes piping hot. We love em!



Debauchery you say??


----------



## solarburn

mcblink said:


> Happy birthday Solar.
> 
> Have a good time!



Thanks! We are and keep them jams coming!


----------



## solarburn

mcblink said:


> Debauchery you say??


----------



## mcblink

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


I love that video in particular.

That's exactly what I wanna do when I grow up.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>





Damn dude, I literally just now copied that link and was gonna post it, lol.

This kicks!


----------



## mcblink

They censored the word "stoned"??


----------



## JCarno




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I love that video in particular.
> 
> That's exactly what I wanna do when I grow up.


That vid would remind me of a house that the Crue would have rented in Covina to rehearse in before they cranked out the first album! I didn’t personally see it but was told about it from a semi reliable source! Cheers


----------



## Nkyrental

I bet the rain ins't the only thing infected!!!!! She scares the crap out of me!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Wooferhead1

Medusas daughter...aaaaahhhhh


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bass Rocks!



the guitar sounds are a Chapman Stick...


----------



## JCarno




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## J Saw




----------



## JCarno

I know I'm spamming this thread with these kids but I get a kick outta of em. Especially this one.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom

@ibmorjamn


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Frontiers Records is signing some old codgers like us! ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> @ibmorjamn
> 
> View attachment 55314



That is what my kind of music sounds like, and the vocalist sounds so much like Dio it’s great my kind of resurgence. Thanks for sharing DOD


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Birthday Roger!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> @ibmorjamn
> 
> View attachment 55314



Wow , I like it. It feels very much like the glory days of rock ! Wayne Findlay , Rudy Sarzo!
Rudy is still trying to escape the wrath of Sharon ! All ex's It's cool , I like it. Imagine no cookie monster vocals ?


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## ibmorjamn

I've got it , time on my hands . Job hunt is looking better ! Tittle is where I am now. Love the solo ! This song has not been on the play list that I know of in maybe 45 years. Anyone know for sure ?


----------



## solarburn

For my brother Anitoli!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## JCarno




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## houseofrock

Please forgive me I just had to.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy St. Pat's!



Listen to the lyrics on this one. And it is an older song--the reference to the American president is to the guy from 2012.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Jon C

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



I See the Light of Truth behind the Word
And No One Doubts the Pain You've Seen and Heard
Don't Say that you have No Choice
With No One to Hear Your Voice
You Can Shout and Make No Sound
Or Whisper Up A Storm

You Cry "You're Heart Will Break"
You're Not to Blame
When you're Drowning in the Flood
Don't Break Away
Just Take one Step at a Time
And Leave What you Have Behind
You Can Shout and Make No Sound
Or Whisper Up A Storm

Don't Say that you have No Choice
With No One to Hear Your Voice
You Can Shout and Make No Sound
Or Whisper Up A Storm


----------



## Jon C

If it's Trower lyrics @Mitchell Pearrow …… I've got um ALL …… let me know if you need any tune in the catalog.…


----------



## JCarno

Wasn't the band called Heaven and Hell when Dio was the singer?


----------



## houseofrock

The first go round it was black sabbath. The second time Ozzy sued so that black sabbath had to be only original members. That's when they changed it to heaven and hell.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jon C said:


> If it's Trower lyrics @Mitchell Pearrow …… I've got um ALL …… let me know if you need any tune in the catalog.…


I will definitely do just that, I don’t sing, and at this point I still don’t play any covers! Cheers Brother


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what I was told is that they never really wanted to call it Black Sabbath. The record company insisted & since they didn't have enough material to tour w/o playing old Sabbath stuff, they kept the name.

Even well after, when Ronnie left to do Dio, w/ Vinny, the label insisted that Iommi keep the Sabbath name. In fact, when Seventh Star was recorded, he was originally going to call the project Iommi. Then, as he got the band together, he was going to call the band Seventh Star, (& IIRC, the album was going to be called Star of India) but, the label refused & made him call it Black Sabbath.

That was a confused project, as he had started it w/ Jeff Fenholt on vocals. That didn't work out, & since Tony started dating Lita Ford, he had her do some singing, but, none of that made the record. They gave the vocals to Glenn Hughes & called it Sabbath. (well, they had Gillian earlier on)

They did quite a stint after that w/ Tony Martin. They did Eternal Idol w/ Bob Daisley (bass & lyric writing) & Ray Gillen. For some reason Gillen was out & Martin became the regular for the next few albums. They recruited Cozy Powell to play on Headless Cross & Tyr (then Cozy died).

Then the Heaven & Hell team decided to get back together again, but Bill wasn't up to the task, so they got Vinny again. This is when they took on the name Heaven & Hell, instead of Black Sabbath.

IDK about any lawsuits, but I wouldn't put it past Sharon...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> what I was told is that they never really wanted to call it Black Sabbath. The record company insisted & since they didn't have enough material to tour w/o playing old Sabbath stuff, they kept the name.
> 
> Even well after, when Ronnie left to do Dio, w/ Vinny, the label insisted that Iommi keep the Sabbath name. In fact, when Seventh Star was recorded, he was originally going to call the project Iommi. Then, as he got the band together, he was going to call the band Seventh Star, (& IIRC, the album was going to be called Star of India) but, the label refused & made him call it Black Sabbath.
> 
> That was a confused project, as he had started it w/ Jeff Fenholt on vocals. That didn't work out, & since Tony started dating Lita Ford, he had her do some singing, but, none of that made the record. They gave the vocals to Glenn Hughes & called it Sabbath. (well, they had Gillian earlier on)
> 
> They did quite a stint after that w/ Tony Martin. They did Eternal Idol w/ Bob Daisley (bass & lyric writing) & Ray Gillen. For some reason Gillen was out & Martin became the regular for the next few albums. They recruited Cozy Powell to play on Headless Cross & Tyr (then Cozy died).
> 
> Then the Heaven & Hell team decided to get back together again, but Bill wasn't up to the task, so they got Vinny again. This is when they took on the name Heaven & Hell, instead of Black Sabbath.
> 
> IDK about any lawsuits, but I wouldn't put it past Sharon...


. Lot of information there Dogs, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> . Lot of information there Dogs, thanks for posting.


Here's a track from the Seventh Star session, w/ Jeff on vocals:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T70zFXCDSJ

the track ended up being Stranger To Love, w/ Hughes singing...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's another from the same session, this is w/ Lita singing:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1DfHI927VHA

not as good of quality. I used to have a good recording of it, but sometime last year, I lost a 4TB hard drive...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's a track from the Seventh Star session, w/ Jeff on vocals:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1T70zFXCDSJ
> 
> the track ended up being Stranger To Love, w/ Hughes singing...


here's the official release w/ Glenn:


----------



## JCarno

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's the official release w/ Glenn:



I liked your post but that song blows. Reminds me of Foreigner, I want to know what love is. 
What was Tony thinking!!??


----------



## Dogs of Doom

& then he said - let there be bass!

Barry Sparks & Tony Franklin


----------



## stringtree

Dogs of Doom said:


> & then he said - let there be bass!
> 
> Barry Sparks & Tony Franklin




I really like the overall tone, and slides performed on the fretless bass!! 

Great share!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yeah, Tony's the fretless monster... 

Google - the fretless monster


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know I have over loaded with this band, but I am in a Sabbath mood


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Time for something different


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



that's funny, somebody mashed the studio w/ Don Kirshner's show...

This was making me look back. I found an old Swing Auditorium recording, that doesn't sound too bad, considering almost everything out of there was pretty poor recording (bootleg). There's some good video out there of their live performances.

A few from '70 (one was BBC), the Cal Jam I, Don Kirshner was pretty good. When I was a kid, a sunday school teacher of mine had a reel to reel deck, & he recorded the Cal Jam, when it broadcasted. He cut a cassette & gave it to me. It also had an interesting edit of Masters of Reality, where After Forever & Into the Void were mixed together into a really cool mix. I burned that tape out, until it lost almost all fidelity.

Looking on the web, I found a King Biscuit show. I used to have some other radio shows, I'll have to see if I still have any of those, because there's some killer stuff.

It's too bad that the Ardens are so vindictive. When it hit the fan & the band broke up, Don released a real terrible sounding live album "Live At Last", which was really bootleg quality. He did it to make the band look bad. I remember being the 1st one in town to get a copy. I went down to Licorice Pizza & they cut open the shipment box & pulled an LP out for me...

It was disappointing, but I still played the hell out of it... ...


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## Dogs of Doom

haven't heard Dr Hook in ages...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> that's funny, somebody mashed the studio w/ Don Kirshner's show...
> 
> This was making me look back. I found an old Swing Auditorium recording, that doesn't sound too bad, considering almost everything out of there was pretty poor recording (bootleg). There's some good video out there of their live performances.
> 
> A few from '70 (one was BBC), the Cal Jam I, Don Kirshner was pretty good. When I was a kid, a sunday school teacher of mine had a reel to reel deck, & he recorded the Cal Jam, when it broadcasted. He cut a cassette & gave it to me. It also had an interesting edit of Masters of Reality, where After Forever & Into the Void were mixed together into a really cool mix. I burned that tape out, until it lost almost all fidelity.
> 
> Looking on the web, I found a King Biscuit show. I used to have some other radio shows, I'll have to see if I still have any of those, because there's some killer stuff.
> 
> It's too bad that the Ardens are so vindictive. When it hit the fan & the band broke up, Don released a real terrible sounding live album "Live At Last", which was really bootleg quality. He did it to make the band look bad. I remember being the 1st one in town to get a copy. I went down to Licorice Pizza & they cut open the shipment box & pulled an LP out for me...
> 
> It was disappointing, but I still played the hell out of it... ...


When I listened to it, I thought studio version, but posted it anyways, it is matched up pretty good though! Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Jon C

Here's one on my Channel …… Love Glenn Hughes !!


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs of Doom said:


>



That brings me back to when I stayed at the black bear hippie commune in the hills by Soyers bar Ca. It was an interesting experience at 17 years old. 
To get to this place a buddy and I got dropped off in the hills middle of winter and walked about 10 miles in the snow. 
When we arrived at the commune the hospitality was unlike any other. It was an experience that I wouldn't trade for anything at that age


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## JCarno




----------



## JCarno




----------



## BftGibson

Was thinking of Geezer's bass playing the other day


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Saturday means rock!

New SOTO:


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Tony Levin, Bill Bruford, Adrian Belew, Robert Fripp


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## JCarno




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock

Trumpet Rider said:


> Tony Levin, Bill Bruford, Adrian Belew, Robert Fripp




What a great album!!!


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## mcblink

Been really diggin this album lately.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## solarburn

houseofrock said:


>




Fuk yeah!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

houseofrock said:


>



the bass & drums here... also, Dereck St Holmes singing & playing rhythm... (same as in Ted Nugent) I have 2 of those Beyerdynamic ribbon mic's...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

stumbled across this guy's homegrown videos. He does a good job of sound & capturing the video, for the most part...

Never heard of this band:


----------



## Jon C




----------



## J Saw




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom

a candidate for the doom thread...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## mcblink

Baghdad metal


----------



## solarburn

houseofrock said:


>




Yeah man. For sure.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>




Holy Chit!


----------



## solarburn

Creep...stay with it...at 3 minutes for the start...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## J Saw




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink

A bit of something kinda different


----------



## LRT#1

Been listening to these guys the past few days. No vocals just metal


----------



## houseofrock

.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

some more out of India...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## houseofrock

Happy Friday.




This brings a whole new meaning to what it means to be a "one man (girl) band".


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ha! you sent me down this path. This 1st one is sort of a mixture of the 2 above:



then there's this:


----------



## houseofrock

Dogs of Doom said:


> ha! you sent me down this path. This 1st one is sort of a mixture of the 2 above:
> 
> 
> 
> then there's this:


----------



## mcblink




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## Solid State

See the antlers rising higher like a forest set on fire...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know I probably posted this already


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

Nearly 20 years ago Rob Halford was out of one of the bands that created a genre of metal music "the grandfather's of heavy metal" He had to recreate himself through the pain :


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yeaa baby it’s Friday, all day long


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Nearly 20 years ago Rob Halford was out of one of the bands that created a genre of metal music "the grandfather's of heavy metal" He had to recreate himself through the pain :


----------



## mcblink




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom

how about some THC...

I saw them a few years back.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

This is about as bad-ass as it gets.


----------



## LRT#1

I wish it was Friday


----------



## Nkyrental

Is that Mark Anthony on bass?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

yep, Mike Anthony...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

from Spain


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Barfly

houseofrock said:


>



That was killer!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

not as headbanging, but if you like STYX, this should suit you pretty well...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

'80s hair metal...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom

if you're on facebook, go to Frontier Records page:

https://www.facebook.com/frontiersmusicsrl/

they are supposed to do a live broadcast of Last In Line from Vegas... not sure of the details, other than that.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

My girlfriend sung this here , Don't tell my wife. I love her but she can't sing this. Damn it to to anyone who can begin to pull this vocal off. From the bowels of hell ! :


----------



## ibmorjamn

Oh my !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

This is funny , another thread : songs that sound like other songs " The Zoo" but not . "Just Like Priest" damn , they are not bad ! :


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

I saw these guys , maybe Dogs of Doom has to at M15 !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Clive Burr credit ! R.I.P. brother


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sonic guitar Bliss Marty ! R.I.P. Nick Menza :


----------



## ibmorjamn

How does that feel to have your ballz kicked sidewayz ? Lmao !


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> I saw these guys , maybe Dogs of War has to at M15 !



did he open up for Schenker?


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Live from the Orange Pavillion (San Bernardino) 1995 that was a great show. I saw them 3 shows in a row, all 3 spectacular in their own way. Hanging out w/ the band was strange, but, it was pretty cool...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


>



What a combination . Shred in the dictionary should have that picture.
I bet that Jeff Loomis was a fan back then:


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## mcblink

Here is some A.I. generated metal. The singularity is imminent.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday Night!


----------



## houseofrock

In preparation of the 5th of May, where in America we use the day of Mexican Independence to celebrate and sell more alcohol.
Friday means RAWK!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn




----------



## ibmorjamn

I had this song way back , not a big name band and short lived. Chamber 8 , "Like Me"


----------



## ibmorjamn

houseofrock said:


>



We are here to drink your beer !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Old school and as underrated as a guitarist gets 
:


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

ibmorjamn said:


>




Fuck yeah!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Whoa!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Jake e is a bad ass !


----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm I was beat to the punch. It’s still a good song though! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm I was beat to the punch. It’s still a good song though! Cheers Mitch



Kick ass band !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Kick ass band !


Hell yea.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

a buddy of mine turned me on to these guys tonight. Not necessarily my style, but, I think it's pretty raw. Thrash w/ a hint of punk...





one more for the tri-fecta...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



good stuff!


----------



## BftGibson

Prob one of my fav threads ever...always get fired up from it. I have looked at it every Friday since i saw it..thanks Solar


----------



## Dogs of Doom

every day is friday on the friday rawks thread!


----------



## solarburn

You guys make me proud. I've got to check out so many tunes I haven't even heard of. All kinds of stuff! More than I would have ever expected.

Now I need to find a tune...it's FRYDAY!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> every day is friday on the friday rawks thread!


----------



## solarburn

Keith Moon on the kit. What a romper!


----------



## GrahamL

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Keith Moon on the kit. What a romper!




Whoa!!! They were on fire! Awesome


----------



## GrahamL

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Keith Moon on the kit. What a romper!




Whoa!!! They were on fire! Awesome


----------



## axe4me

Friday means 3 + hours on the Belt Parkway trying to get home from Lynbrook, NY to Howell, NJ.


----------



## mcblink

Dogs of Doom said:


> a buddy of mine turned me on to these guys tonight. Not necessarily my style, but, I think it's pretty raw. Thrash w/ a hint of punk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for the tri-fecta...



I dig. Kinda reminds me of Municipal Waste


----------



## mcblink

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys make me proud. I've got to check out so many tunes I haven't even heard of. All kinds of stuff! More than I would have ever expected.
> 
> Now I need to find a tune...it's FRYDAY!



That's why I like these types of threads. I'm always on the lookout for stuff I haven't heard before. I generally try to avoid posting stuff that everyone has heard a million times over. 

Like this one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a really great rocking thread. Been following it since before I joined the forum. Cheers


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## ibmorjamn

axe4me said:


> Friday means 3 + hours on the Belt Parkway trying to get home from Lynbrook, NY to Howell, NJ.


I have the extremely opposite. Just trucks in the way sometimes but over a highway that is nothing but farmers fields .


----------



## ibmorjamn

houseofrock said:


>



Don't go there ! Absolute fav band from back in the day. Every song is cool. Bill nelson seems so under appreciated in an era that had some good players.


----------



## ibmorjamn

These songs are so much a part of my young life !


----------



## houseofrock

ibmorjamn said:


> Don't go there ! Absolute fav band from back in the day. Every song is cool. Bill nelson seems so under appreciated in an era that had some good players.



I'm glad I can strike a nerve (in a good way). I have that album on vinyl that I bought new.


----------



## axe4me

ibmorjamn said:


> I have the extremely opposite. Just trucks in the way sometimes but over a highway that is nothing but farmers fields .




I sold my commercial truck (2006 Ford E 350 Super Duty w/141K miles) and my 2013 Hyndai Accent Hatch Back (w/201k miles) and I'm using a 2018 Nissan NV 200 (I bought new Labor Day Weekend and it has 35K miles already) for my business.

I'm "semi re-tired" now.

I'm working 24/5 instead of 24/7 now.

I'm able to drive on parkways now and I have less loads.

Seems that I'm still working just as hard and it's getting to me.

Gotta stop sometime.

35+ years of business driving still means dealing with gabage roads; bad drivers and annoying customers.

I'm re-educated on parkway driving now.


----------



## ibmorjamn

axe4me said:


> I sold my commercial truck (2006 Ford E 350 Super Duty w/141K miles) and my 2013 Hyndai Accent Hatch Back (w/201k miles) and I'm using a 2018 Nissan NV 200 (I bought new Labor Day Weekend and it has 35K miles already) for my business.
> 
> I'm "semi re-tired" now.
> 
> I'm working 24/5 instead of 24/7 now.
> 
> I'm able to drive on parkways now and I have less loads.
> 
> Seems that I'm still working just as hard and it's getting to me.
> 
> Gotta stop sometime.
> 
> 35+ years of business driving still means dealing with gabage roads; bad drivers and annoying customers.
> 
> I'm re-educated on parkway driving now.


I am thinking carefully about the future.


----------



## axe4me

ibmorjamn said:


> I am thinking carefully about the future.




Plans sometimes change.


----------



## ibmorjamn

houseofrock said:


> I'm glad I can strike a nerve (in a good way). I have that album on vinyl that I bought new.


Which album, Axe Victom ?
I have that on vinyl also.
“Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape “ on Live in the Air Age . Just a beautified song !


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Git some o' dis...



Alex is gettin' off too, isn't he?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

'Tis Friday, my droogies.


----------



## AlvisX

No 2205's yet (thankfully says I)
I didn't like the singer or songs much ......I was really a UFO fan
But it was cool to have MS step back into the spotlight as it was 
Bonus COZY MF'n POWELL & Paul Raymond ,sadly both now departed 
I didn't know Paul was playing with MS at this time...I had just seen him with UFO a year earlier 
One guy's mom looks rally bored during Lights Out....She has that ,"This shit aint Phil Mogg",look on her face


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## solarburn

LRT#1 said:


>


----------



## LRT#1

Sorry it's not Friday but may not have time tomorrow.
So I like the guitar harmony's in this song


----------



## Trumpet Rider

After all, this is the last day of May.


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink

This one's from the PNW, straight outta Seattle.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trident

Go MITCH.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

I think this was recorded with one of those old slide cable boxes, lol.


----------



## mcblink

Bad Co. is some good shit


----------



## Trident

So is this


----------



## BftGibson

axe4me said:


> I sold my commercial truck (2006 Ford E 350 Super Duty w/141K miles) and my 2013 Hyndai Accent Hatch Back (w/201k miles) and I'm using a 2018 Nissan NV 200 (I bought new Labor Day Weekend and it has 35K miles already) for my business.
> 
> I'm "semi re-tired" now.
> 
> I'm working 24/5 instead of 24/7 now.
> 
> I'm able to drive on parkways now and I have less loads.
> 
> Seems that I'm still working just as hard and it's getting to me.
> 
> Gotta stop sometime.
> 
> 35+ years of business driving still means dealing with gabage roads; bad drivers and annoying customers.
> 
> I'm re-educated on parkway driving now.


completely relate..24/7 locksmith..drive 40,000 miles a year in a 25 mile circle..am tired from driving..sometimes the back gets stuck and i cant walk up right for a few..lol. Almost get a motion sickness sometimes..at home..from coming & going so much. Mazda CX-9 has made it a decent ride tho..its more of a car like ride vs a van. Chip & exhaust on it,,it glides on down the road pretty smooth & conquers the hills


----------



## mcblink

Trident said:


> So is this
> View attachment 58630


Well....you'll get no argument from me!


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## J Saw




----------



## mcblink

J Saw said:


>



I love it too...but it's been years LOL


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JeffMcLeod said:


> I think this was recorded with one of those old slide cable boxes, lol.



the '80s redux?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink

Wow!

I ain't heard no Tesla in some time!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Love some of these old songs !!!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## solarburn

I'm really digging this band.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

when I saw them live, this song came off as rough, but was really good...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

phfffft! I didn't know they'd cut the song short...


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn

It must be Friday!!!! Good tunes my Brutherz!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




This is definitely Friday tune-age!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This is definitely Friday tune-age!


Today is national bourbon whiskey day


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> when I saw them live, this song came off as rough, but was really good...



ahh the 80's , what great hair days . Lol


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

that one's for @LPMarshall hack ... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## mcblink

Trumpet Rider said:


>



Saw Primus almost exactly a year ago. Good show, weird crowd.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

when I saw him, he played the hell out of this one...


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


>


----------



## mcblink

How about a weird one?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Dogs of Doom said:


> that one's for @LPMarshall hack ... ...


Thanks brutha!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mothers hide your sons , Bruce sing " Dark Side of Aquarius " Adrian plays a Gold Top . Great Rhythm and melodies !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

WAKE UP AND ROCK! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> WAKE UP AND ROCK! IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!



I know where that was filmed...

Back then it was probably a casual event. Nowdays, you can't hardly take a camera around w/o getting harassed for permits/insurance... Vasquez Rocks...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Phony iommi

Sorry if this ones on the thread already. 
Killer album from front to back.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## ibmorjamn

Check out the drum break at around 5 min. This whole album just kicks major ass !


----------



## ibmorjamn

The last album 2005 before Bruce returned to Iron Maiden Tyranny of souls includes this song. A much less brutal theme but cool tune in my book ! Oh and the guy that did the video did a great job to ! Obviously a huge fan.


----------



## AlvisX

Best thing EVER on TV in the USA


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Phony iommi

I like it
You like it?


----------



## solarburn

Phony iommi said:


> I like it
> You like it?




Well hell yes!


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Phony iommi

Crunchy crunch. I’ll have that rig, please.


----------



## solarburn

Phony iommi said:


> Crunchy crunch. I’ll have that rig, please.




Brutalitee!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## ibmorjamn

sorry but this :


----------



## mcblink

One from my high school days


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## J Saw

Phony iommi said:


> Crunchy crunch. I’ll have that rig, please.



GD I LOVE that band!! Been listening forever it seems


----------



## J Saw




----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## Trumpet Rider

MarshallDog said:


>


I haven't heard that in 11 years, not since KYYS left the FM dial.


----------



## MarshallDog

Trumpet Rider said:


> I haven't heard that in 11 years, not since KYYS left the FM dial.



I love a lot of his stuff. This song and "Thats The Hold" are two of my favorites


----------



## mcblink




----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I just stumbled onto this group. A 3 piece girl group. Apparently they just played around here. If I would have found them sooner, I probably would have went...

Here, they played at NAMM (I didn't see this) in some sort of studio monitor display booth. Kind of weird, but, they rock!


----------



## Boxtrot56




----------



## Boxtrot56

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Be sure to check your wristwatch in place and intact.....asking for trouble, the aptly & unambiguously named Thunderpussy.
One sure fire way of getting oneself noticed.


----------



## Boxtrot56

When too much Michael Schenker is barely enough.....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I just stumbled onto this group. A 3 piece girl group. Apparently they just played around here. If I would have found them sooner, I probably would have went...
> 
> Here, they played at NAMM (I didn't see this) in some sort of studio monitor display booth. Kind of weird, but, they rock!



Ironically, they are a twin sister duo. I saw an ad for their show last week. Here's the irony, I've looked at their musicians ad's for a while on Bandmix. They were going by the Parry Twins. I had thought, it would be cool to form a band for them, because I've seen a few other female musicians that probably would have fit, but, it seems they have a hard time keeping their peers around.

I guess they hooked up w/ one of those emo bands - the one w/ the fake Marshall cab's? (Black Veil Brides)






& that's how they've gained momentum...


----------



## Boxtrot56




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's one from a while back, a classic. Uli did it w/ Michael Flexig on the album, but, got Klaus to do it for the charity...


----------



## Boxtrot56

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's one from a while back, a classic. Uli did it w/ Michael Flexig on the album, but, got Klaus to do it for the charity...



Klaus has got such an awesome voice and is equally superbly suited for ballads and hard rock......love 'em to bits!!!
Nice one, Dogs!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Uli headed up the benefit, called Symphonic Legends for Europe. They also had the 3 Tenors involved for a Christmas program...

TBH, I like Michael's performance on the song (in the studio), but, it was nice to see Klaus & Uli get together, some years before they'd ever do a Scorp's reunion...

Around that same time, Uli did this demo, for an idea of an album, although, this piece never made it to the album. It turned up later as a bonus on something, somewhere...


----------



## Boxtrot56

Dogs of Doom said:


> Uli headed up the benefit, called Symphonic Legends for Europe. They also had the 3 Tenors involved for a Christmas program...
> 
> TBH, I like Michael's performance on the song (in the studio), but, it was nice to see Klaus & Uli get together, some years before they'd ever do a Scorp's reunion...
> 
> Around that same time, Uli did this demo, for an idea of an album, although, this piece never made it to the album. It turned up later as a bonus on something, somewhere...



Being equally honest, Dogs, I am virtually unfamiliar with Uli and those earlier years....maybe up intil around 73 ish....when he was a main feature of the band. 
I latched on to all things Scorpions from around 78 onward, and am still to get my ears properly around earlier works than that. Time I did so, I reckon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

When you started out listening to the Uli years 1st, Matthias comes across dry (to me). I remember MS saying that he doesn't understand Matthias. It's like he's playing, but you don't feel it, nor, connect... That's kind of how I feel w/ the later stuff...

Animal Magnetism was nice, but, it was also kept pretty simple...

Here's early Scorpions & Early Michael Schenker.



take note, that Klaus did not know hardly any English, so he was limited to blurting out English phrases...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

rare clip. At the very beginning is MS's Les Paul...



I wish someone would post the whole clip...


----------



## Lance Chambers

Phony iommi said:


>




Ah hell yeah!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Boxtrot56

Lance Chambers said:


> Ah hell yeah!


Man, that hit the spot, Lance!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


>



speaking of Klaus not knowing much English, back, here, MS didn't know any English, so, they wrote music by him playing a riff & them shaking their head yes or no. "nana", or yaah!" That went that way for most of MS's stint w/ UFO. He learned some along the way, but, he was only there for 4½ years. He joined when he was 16. The 1st Scorpions record (above) he was 15. The Scorpions opened up for UFO & their guitarist was flaking out (Bolton). They saw MS & had to have him, so they snatched him up...

This performance was before Phenomenon came out, so the song wasn't "written in stone" yet, as you can tell...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> speaking of Klaus not knowing much English, back, here, MS didn't know any English, so, they wrote music by him playing a riff & them shaking their head yes or no. "nana", or yaah!" That went that way for most of MS's stint w/ UFO. He learned some along the way, but, he was only there for 4½ years. He joined when he was 16. The 1st Scorpions record (above) he was 15. The Scorpions opened up for UFO & their guitarist was flaking out (Bolton). They saw MS & had to have him, so they snatched him up...
> 
> This performance was before Phenomenon came out, so the song wasn't "written in stone" yet, as you can tell...


Guitar gods , it is funny even Uli probably does not get why Michael is popular , Uli could be described as having much more technical prowess (he does) yet 4 out of 5 rockers choose Schenker . lol :


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> speaking of Klaus not knowing much English, back, here, MS didn't know any English, so, they wrote music by him playing a riff & them shaking their head yes or no. "nana", or yaah!" That went that way for most of MS's stint w/ UFO. He learned some along the way, but, he was only there for 4½ years. He joined when he was 16. The 1st Scorpions record (above) he was 15. The Scorpions opened up for UFO & their guitarist was flaking out (Bolton). They saw MS & had to have him, so they snatched him up...
> 
> This performance was before Phenomenon came out, so the song wasn't "written in stone" yet, as you can tell...


Phil is ad-libing before they actually wrote the song ? They must have wrote Dr. Dr. for the guy rolling on the floor . Lmfao


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Guitar gods , it is funny even Uli probably does not get why Michael is popular , Uli could be described as having much more technical prowess (he does) yet 4 out of 5 rockers choose Schenker . lol :



truth be told, the Schenkers have the riffs...

Uli has riffs, but he doesn't concentrate on that type of music. A lot of the turn off w/ Uli (& I told him this before), is his singing voice, isn't very appealing. It's not easy on the ears...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Phil is ad-libing before they actually wrote the song ?


songs evolve, usually until the official recording, then it's written in stone. You can add to it, but, you can't take away. The lyrics were rough here. There's many examples of this, like Black Sabbath Warpigs, before the Paranoid recording. They had some not so radio friendly lyrics, like, singing about dead rats innards, etc. Comfortably Numb had some weird lyrics before they finalized it.

Check out the lyrics in these videos:



this is a little closer to what they recorded, but...


check these out:

Early Waters:


Gilmour's demo:


----------



## ibmorjamn

Chapman 2nd guitar might be this version with more wah :


----------



## ibmorjamn

Danny Payronel I believe on keyboard before the late great paul raymond. R.I.P. Paul
I think this version is one I really like. There are so many but playing it fast kind of messes up the slow section.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Great pics here , axeflyer is an all time schenker fan , keyboard no guitar ? :


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I always liked the Paul Raymond years best. I remember when I got my hands on this CD, I was so stoked!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Great pics here , axeflyer is an all time schenker fan , keyboard no guitar ? :



yeah, I've met & talked w/ Irwin before. He's a cool dude. We met on youtube, then traded some source materials by mail. He lives in MoVal - or used to, last I talked to him...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

another track from that Japan show...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I've met & talked w/ Irwin before. He's a cool dude. We met on youtube, then traded some source materials by mail. He lives in MoVal - or used to, last I talked to him...


I never met him but he was at the last m15 show we were at because he posted it I believe.


----------



## Phony iommi

It may not be Friday, but it’s my Friday.
Got heavy?


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## J Saw




----------



## mcblink




----------



## AlvisX




----------



## CoyotesGator

AlvisX said:


>





Oh Yeah!


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JCarno




----------



## JCarno




----------



## ibmorjamn

I played this before , it keeps getting lost . I got the song from amazon years ago . They actually had free downloads . unknown band branched off from another unknown band short lived . I like the power of this song !


----------



## ibmorjamn

JCarno said:


>



They are growing up on youtube , the older girl is serious the younger may have escaped the asylum ! Lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

JeffMcLeod said:


>



The US festival in (not)Ontario @ Glen Helen /San Bernardino Ca. 1983 !


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> The US festival in Ontario Ca. 1983 !


Berdoo...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Berdoo...


Right


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Berdoo...


I mixed that up with Cal Jam 2 (1978)
I attended but I did not make the US festival.
Didn’ t seem like a big deal back then . Lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

new Tool...


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw

AAAAAAAnd again!!!!


----------



## houseofrock

I know this one isn't going to appeal to everyone but I couldn't stop laughing. I had to share.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Trumpet Rider

In honor of the mediocre actor with good taste in music...


----------



## mcblink

Damn....it IS Friday again already....

I got my ass fired a week and a half ago (was a long time coming). So I've nearly lost track of what day it is lol

Here's a band called Lost Society I've been banging my head to


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Damn....it IS Friday again already....
> 
> I got my ass fired a week and a half ago (was a long time coming). So I've nearly lost track of what day it is lol
> 
> Here's a band called Lost Society I've been banging my head to



fkn heavy !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

Also from hexed :


----------



## ibmorjamn

More guitars and more vocals !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Can you whistle like that Mitch ?


----------



## ibmorjamn

For the priest fans and San Berdo !


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Another great voice in Rock-n-Roll history...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Can you whistle like that Mitch ?



No I cannot


----------



## J Saw




----------



## mcblink

For some reason, these songs make me kinda want to binge on copious amounts of cocaine.....


----------



## ibmorjamn

It wouldn’t take that much inspiration for me ! Lol 
For some reason I like Miracle Man .
This song is great I think.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> It wouldn’t take that much inspiration for me ! Lol
> For some reason I like Miracle Man .
> This song is great I think.



That is one great tune....
No Rest for the Wicked and No More Tears are both great records for sure


----------



## mcblink

houseofrock said:


>



Nice, rustic.


----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

Efn reality bites !


----------



## ibmorjamn

*One of my favorite vocalist / lyricist of all time , top ten *. A tragedy that I still morn. What addiction has done to so many great artists is truly painful . I was so devastated . R.I.P. brother !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

got my tickets!

https://www.facebook.com/JeffScottSoto/posts/10156807891638192?__tn__=K-R


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MacAlpine is playing w/ them. He was in the 1st go around w/ Sons of Apollo...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


>


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


>


I went to a BLS show once. Zakk is a monster!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> I went to a BLS show once. Zakk is a monster!



What's BLS?


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> What's BLS?


Zakk's band, Black Label Society. Check em out. Pretty slammin'.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> Zakk's band, Black Label Society. Check em out. Pretty slammin'.



Know it well, just didn't get the abbreviation, lol.


----------



## Lance Chambers

mcblink said:


> Zakk's band, Black Label Society. Check em out. Pretty slammin'.



SDMF


----------



## mcblink

Lance Chambers said:


> SDMF


SDMF!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I saw Zakk for the No More Tears tour & recently Zakk Sabbath...

No More Tours, he was kinda drunk. Funny, he played Randy & Jake's stuff pretty flawless, but his own stuff was pretty sloppy. Black Sabbath had Rob Halford singing...

The Zakk Sabbath, was decent. Zakk jammed, but, every song ended up being 10-15 minutes of guitar exercises. After a while, it all sounded the same. No doubt though, that he can play & jam.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> I saw Zakk for the No More Tears tour & recently Zakk Sabbath...
> 
> No More Tours, he was kinda drunk. Funny, he played Randy & Jake's stuff pretty flawless, but his own stuff was pretty sloppy. Black Sabbath had Rob Halford singing...
> 
> The Zakk Sabbath, was decent. Zakk jammed, but, every song ended up being 10-15 minutes of guitar exercises. After a while, it all sounded the same. No doubt though, that he can play & jam.



I know what you mean DOD, sometimes too much of a good thing can be a bad thing!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> I know what you mean DOD, sometimes too much of a good thing can be a bad thing!


heresy!

I think, for me, it's just that it was more technical, doing scales as an exercise, rather than musically. I would have liked it a bit more melodic & musical, than just scale after scale. The scales really didn't have a starting, stopping point, or any point inbetween, just endless noodling. I like expression, feel, make it sing.

It's like reading a 15,000 word post on a forum, w/o any punctuation, paragraphs, etc. It can have all the highest intellect & tell the most interesting thesis, but, who wants to sit there & read it?


----------



## Lance Chambers

Dogs of Doom said:


> ..........It's like reading a 15,000 word post on a forum, w/o any punctuation, paragraphs, etc. It can have all the highest intellect & tell the most interesting thesis, but, who wants to sit there & read it?



This sums it up exactly and I feel the same way about all super-schredders in general. After hearing a few of their songs I'm back to listening to hair metal again. I'll take Lynch, Demartini, Lee, etc.,......much more enjoyable listening.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> heresy!
> 
> I think, for me, it's just that it was more technical, doing scales as an exercise, rather than musically. I would have liked it a bit more melodic & musical, than just scale after scale. The scales really didn't have a starting, stopping point, or any point inbetween, just endless noodling. I like expression, feel, make it sing.
> 
> It's like reading a 15,000 word post on a forum, w/o any punctuation, paragraphs, etc. It can have all the highest intellect & tell the most interesting thesis, but, who wants to sit there & read it?



Agreed!!


----------



## solarburn

15 yrs old...


----------



## mcblink

Dogs of Doom said:


>



Zakk's long nails kinda gross me out lol
He hadn't grown those yet when I saw him


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## mcblink

Ain't quite Friday yet, but I've been listening to this one a lot. Good album, groovy riffage.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBzBwYhHpqLJ8wrmCblyRE7y0YD7H4VK3


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 15 yrs old...




Wow shes awesome!!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## LRT#1

So my buddy was the drummer for this band that has been broke up for several years. They had tryed to get back together, then the base player passed. The base player had beat cancer and was on his way from Florida if I remember right and was hit by a car and killed on the way to meet with the band. I'm working on getting my buddy to come by for a jam but like us all, he has kids and a business to attend to. Anyhow here it is.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> So my buddy was the drummer for this band that has been broke up for several years. They had tryed to get back together, then the base player passed. The base player had beat cancer and was on his way from Florida if I remember right and was hit by a car and killed on the way to meet with the band. I'm working on getting my buddy to come by for a jam but like us all, he has kids and a business to attend to. Anyhow here it is.



https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Held_Under/82182


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Held_Under/82182


Thanks blinky for clearing that up


----------



## mcblink




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Somebody shared this on Facebook. Just kind of indicative of what's happening to our legends from "back in the day". Time marches on...


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink

How bowt Wednesday rocks for right now?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Let's get this Friday going with a little Zappa...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Speaking of Mike Keneally...


----------



## MarshallDog

MD Likes this one on a Friday!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> MD Likes this one on a Friday!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

You've heard the Australian Pink Floyd. Here are the Mongolian HU.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

I was watching Free Isle of Wright 1970 and happened upon this :


----------



## mcblink




----------



## solarburn

FRIDAY!


----------



## mcblink

solarburnDSL50 said:


> FRIDAY!



Hell yeah that kicked ass! I particularly like the heavy flavor. Kinda a mix of electric blues and metal, at times. Good post!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

My first contribution here. Co-worker turned me onto this.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I've been in kind of a country mode since watching the Ken Burns doc a month ago. This is somewhere between country and rock, or it is actually 100% country and 100% rock. Anyway, I've always liked the song and especially the interplay between the two acoustics and the bass on the intro. Hope y'all like it too.


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


>




Not sure what to say


----------



## mcblink




----------



## axe4me

Actually, "Friday Means Rawk!", means to gig.


----------



## MarshallDog

mcblink said:


>




Thats some freaky shat!!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I may have posted this before, can't remember.

But probably the coolest song ever. Top down cruising...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Trumpet Rider said:


> You've heard the Australian Pink Floyd. Here are the Mongolian HU.



I've posted this one before, pretty cool eh?

IDK about their quest for Mongolian world domination, but...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> I was watching Free Isle of Wright 1970 and happened upon this :


suckers...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> suckers...
> 
> View attachment 63035


YouTube strikes again !


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've posted this one before, pretty cool eh?
> 
> IDK about their quest for Mongolian world domination, but...


Yes, very cool. I'm heading out in a few minutes to see them in concert. I'll give you a full report.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I saw the HU in concert Tuesday night. It was a very fun show, and the place was packed. 


The four HU members were at the front of the stage, playing their traditional instruments and singing in their throat vocal style. They were backed by a modern rock band consisting of bass, electric guitar and two drum sets. The sound was full and powerful.



About an hour before I left for the concert the UPS man delivered my HU album. It is a 2-record set, with music on 3 sides and a laser engraved picture on side 4.


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Dogs of Doom

unlikely medley:

Voodoo Chile/Kashmir/Back In Black


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


>



I love the guitar tone 
 Kicks ass Blink


----------



## mcblink

Dogs of Doom said:


> unlikely medley:
> 
> Voodoo Chile/Kashmir/Back In Black



Do you suppose that if Eric was to play a show in Australia, his guitar would then have to be right side up? Lol



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love the guitar tone
> Kicks ass Blink


Great tone, right! BIG mids lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Betcha haven't heard this one in a while...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## mcblink

Is this not Hetfield lol?!?!?


----------



## J Saw




----------



## JCarno

WOW!!!


----------



## DBi5




----------



## Dogs of Doom

can you imagine going to the Bose electronics show booth & seeing this as a demo?



a guy I jammed w/ a couple weeks back, did karaoke at a bar & did Victim of Changes. I bet they were shittin' he did a badass job too...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Rock on, it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBi5




----------



## DBi5




----------



## DBi5




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Where are my Friday Rockers?!

This is getting some airplay in my town.


----------



## J Saw

TOOL it is:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's one that the label posted... Never heard of them before, but they rock...


----------



## Phony iommi

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's one that the label posted... Never heard of them before, but they rock...



George Lynch rules


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Rockin' Black Friday


----------



## Dogs of Doom

a couple covers... (w/ a little eye candy)


----------



## stringtree

Dogs of Doom said:


> a couple covers... (w/ a little eye candy)




Damn!! 

That guitar tone is insanely good in both clips! Especially Back In Black!! 

Just as awesome are the vocals too!

Really Great Share!!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Even though Michael composed the guitar ,


----------



## solarburn

Stick wit it...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

some more Lynch...


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Skip to :040


----------



## solarburn

Oh Fuck yeah scooter! Killer additions.

These 2 vids got me pumped much better than my bullet coffee.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Springfield Scooter said:


> Skip to :040



Damn cool , . The intro vocal howl reminds of Chris Cornell = Win ! Are the from Seattle ?
Answer no , Ohio.


----------



## solarburn

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn cool , . The intro vocal howl reminds of Chris Cornell = Win ! Are the from Seattle ?
> Answer no , Ohio.



yeah when opened up that voice ripped!


----------



## solarburn

Did anyone say Friday...yet? Let's go!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Digitally remastered :


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

It's Saturday!!!

Let's warm up with some more Dirty Honey(Rolling 7's)


----------



## solarburn

Mongrels with red beards, teets(lovely chica)and Marshall stacks?

WIIIIIIIIINNNN!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

2020 RnRHoF nominee...I played this album in its entirety last night. It is weird and unique and in parts, brilliant.

Rock on this Friday the 13th!


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> 2020 RnRHoF nominee...I played this album in its entirety last night. It is weird and unique and in parts, brilliant.
> 
> Rock on this Friday the 13th!




A great start to Friday the 13th! Don't remember ever listening to this one from T-Rex


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Mongrels with red beards, teets(lovely chica)and Marshall stacks?
> 
> WIIIIIIIIINNNN!




She has a stack alright!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Twas the Friday before Christmas and we all fkn rocked!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## mcblink




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Trumpet Rider said:


> Twas the Friday before Christmas and we all fkn rocked!




Little Drummer Boy has always been one of my favorite Christmas songs, and I definitely like Joan Jett too, but I just ain't feelin' this, lol.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Nice!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Frank Marino ?
Mahogany Rush ?

Never even heard of them....
They played in my neighborhood a few weeks ago, and I did NOT go see them...
I regret it.


----------



## houseofrock

One of my favorite players. New live release.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## solarburn

Franky M can play man. So good too see/hear him playing again.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## mcblink




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mushroomking




----------



## purpleplexi

It's not actually Friday but....


----------



## JParry335

Man, this is a killer thread! Congratulations on a paramount grouping of great material!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

WWIII from early '90s...



some Tracy G for Mitch...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> WWIII from early '90s...
> 
> 
> 
> some Tracy G for Mitch...




I liked those vocals on this tune. First time hearing/seeing this band...as far as I can remember.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I liked those vocals on this tune. First time hearing/seeing this band...as far as I can remember.


yeah? The line-up is:

Mandy Lion: vocals
Tracy G: guitar
Jimmy Bain: bass
Vinny Appice: drums

They used to play them on Headbanger's Ball, as well as random airplay...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

look at those dogs of doom...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah? The line-up is:
> 
> Mandy Lion: vocals
> Tracy G: guitar
> Jimmy Bain: bass
> Vinny Appice: drums
> 
> They used to play them on Headbanger's Ball, as well as random airplay...



My memory is not good. I probably did if they were on headbangers ball. I know who Vinny is and now that I'm thinking about it Tracy G. I liked that first vid. Real cool vocals.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> look at those dogs of doom...




Bad ass voice.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## LRT#1




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## jchrisf

Heard this for the first time today. Great song.. Listen to the words, it is hilarious!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## ibmorjamn

R.I.P brother Neil !


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> WWIII from early '90s...
> 
> 
> 
> some Tracy G for Mitch...



Thanks brother I have never heard that before..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I liked those vocals on this tune. First time hearing/seeing this band...as far as I can remember.


Same here and, I had no clue Tracy was in this band, I knew Tracy because I had taken some guitar lessons from him....
A very lllloooonnnngggg time ago


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Same here and, I had no clue Tracy was in this band, I knew Tracy because I had taken some guitar lessons from him....
> A very lllloooonnnngggg time ago



too cool Mitch. I like Tracy. Watched some recent vids of his. Seems like a real genuine dude. Can play!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> too cool Mitch. I like Tracy. Watched some recent vids of his. Seems like a real genuine dude. Can play!


I have known him from the humble beginnings.
Phase, Riff Raff, when he got the gig with Dio, is where I lost track.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I remember Riff Raff, but don't remember what they sounded like...
____________

I follow Frontier Records on FB, so I get all their new releases on the fly:


----------



## J Saw

Happy B-Day Steve Perry.


----------



## J Saw

I'll stop now


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> I remember Riff Raff, but don't remember what they sounded like...
> ____________
> 
> I follow Frontier Records on FB, so I get all their new releases on the fly:



Riff Raff had Tracy guitars, Butch vocals, 2 different bass players, and Audie on drums, they played a lot of AC DC, and a host of covers.
Audie later joined Dante Fox
Their first bassist was a black cat that I no longer remember his name, but I always told Tracy that Dell and I where going to steal him , lol
Cheers


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

seeing these guys last Fri, they rocked!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink

...stumble you might fall....

Why the shit is this being such a damned earworm??


Oh man, I need to lay off the beers and go lay in bed. 

G'night MF loL


----------



## ricksdisconnected

mcblink said:


> ...stumble you might fall....
> 
> Why the shit is this being such a damned earworm??
> 
> 
> Oh man, I need to lay off the beers and go lay in bed.
> 
> G'night MF loL
> 
> View attachment 66899





you edited me out of this post? 
what did i miss?


----------



## mcblink

ricksdisconnected said:


> you edited me out of this post?
> what did i miss?


Aw nothing really, just worked your name into the lyrics of that old song I posted, since it's called "connected"...

And then I thought it was stupid, so I deleted it lol


----------



## ricksdisconnected

mcblink said:


> Aw nothing really, just worked your name into the lyrics of that old song I posted, since it's called "connected"...
> 
> And then I thought it was stupid, so I deleted it lol




lol. shame i missed it. you usually are good for a funny.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Let's get it started. Crank it! FRIDAY!!!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Let's get it started. Crank it! FRIDAY!!!



is this who GVF are copying?


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> is this who GVF are copying?



I hadn't thought about that. I haven't been listening to GVF any more. Got to that point where I'm indifferent towards them although I'm glad they like to rock. You get the feeling that someone is marketing these guys based on other previous money bands ? I can see them taking rock acting classes behind the scenes. Feel the rock. Be the rock.

Wish them the best.

Hermona I believe is a faction of Unida if my lore is right? Cross over members?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I hadn't thought about that. I haven't been listening to GVF any more. Got to that point where I'm indifferent towards them although I'm glad they like to rock. You get the feeling that someone is marketing these guys based on other previous money bands ? I can see them taking rock acting classes behind the scenes. Feel the rock. Be the rock.
> 
> Wish them the best.
> 
> Hermona I believe is a faction of Unida if my lore is right? Cross over members?


they are a hair band espanol... ...

If labels are involved, they do seek competition. The only reason Madonna made it, was because CBS wanted someone to compete w/ Cindy Lauper. Same story about Bob Segar & Springstein. When a label gets someone w/ a "marketable" sound/image, they will try to market it.

Also, similar, is the Jersey sound. You can hear it in Springstein, but also Bon Jovi, Bryan Adams, etc. Then there's the Texas sound...

When they get a formula, they push it.

I've always been indifferent to GVF. Like you say, at least they rock. The singer could be aspiring to be Beiber ver. 2... nothing wrong w/ that, but, then there'd be 1 less rock act to choose from, inspiring all the GVF wannabees...


----------



## RobS

This threads over 100 pages so not looking to see if anyones posted Burning Witches
great stuff from Sweden I believe.


----------



## solarburn

RobS said:


> This threads over 100 pages so not looking to see if anyones posted Burning Witches
> great stuff from Sweden I believe.






If we get repeats so be it. I know I've done some.


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## BanditPanda

Purrrrrrfect!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RobS said:


> This threads over 100 pages so not looking to see if anyones posted Burning Witches
> great stuff from Sweden I believe.



Those ladies can rock


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

a few weeks back, saw Sons of Apollo w/ Tony McAlpine.

This guy had his band open up. They were good. This video is not so great, as it's only him, but, hey, you can see what he's doing. A good tune w/ lots of flavor throughout.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I saw these guys last month...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a mellow one...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's some funk, I just ran across...


----------



## FracStrat




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was just looking through their store...

https://molkenmusic.com/store/


----------



## Trumpet Rider

And you thought Vernon Reid was the star of this show...


----------



## Crikey

rawk!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Birthday Donny Iris...


----------



## J Saw




----------



## jchrisf

J Saw said:


>



Just learned this song for the first time.. one of my favorites that is not that popular. My favorite ACDC song of all time is one that I've never heard played anywhere before except some late night video show in the early to mid 80s when the album first came out. Loved the song, bought the tape and wore it out.
Still remember seeing this vid like it was yesterday


----------



## Phony iommi

Agreed. Flick of the switch is the most underrated ac/dc album period.


----------



## jchrisf

Another underrated song from the Flick of the Switch era I remember. I bought this album on vinyl and wore it out too. I think I heard this guy wrote and produced a lot of famous songs for others


----------



## Trumpet Rider

In honor of Mr. Gilmour's birthday...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw

Lovely


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## solarburn

LRT#1 said:


>




Wicked.


----------



## LRT#1

I thought this was pretty rockin


----------



## mcblink

Oh fuck yes!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink




----------



## MarshallDog

About all we will be doing for some time now is Rockin In The House such as...


----------



## solarburn

It's Saturday! Git your shiat together! We all will suffer. Hear my voice.


----------



## solarburn

I love you Brutherz!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It's Tony Banks' birthday!


----------



## 4Horseman




----------



## J Saw




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

These guys may have been the first modern heavy metal band. They released this in 1975 and pretty much set the template for the glam/hair metal bands to follow into and throughout the 80's, from Van Halen to Motley Crue to Poison to Ozzie to Dokken to Yngwie.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> These guys may have been the first modern heavy metal band. They released this is 1975 and pretty much set the template for the glam/hair metal bands to follow into and throughout the 80's, from Van Halen to Motley Crue to Poison to Ozzie to Dokken to Yngwie.




We can always count on you TR!

Fucking 1975...crazy.


----------



## solarburn

Finally my day off. I'm considered an essential worker so I still go to work. This is for the frontline that shows up cause we have to. God bless all and all of you be well and safe. Don't take any risks. Stay put if you can!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Finally my day off. I'm considered an essential worker so I still go to work. This is for the frontline that shows up cause we have to. God bless all and all of you be well and safe. Don't take any risks. Stay put if you can!




Good tune.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Trumpet Rider said:


> These guys may have been the first modern heavy metal band. They released this in 1975 and pretty much set the template for the glam/hair metal bands to follow into and throughout the 80's, from Van Halen to Motley Crue to Poison to Ozzie to Dokken to Yngwie.



I have seen Angel with the original line up.
Not crazy about their attire but they rocked.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Finally my day off. I'm considered an essential worker so I still go to work. This is for the frontline that shows up cause we have to. God bless all and all of you be well and safe. Don't take any risks. Stay put if you can!


I'm out there too, being all essential and everything. This is a fun song to play, isn't it? Especially the bendy part at the end. Did Alex play this on a 335? Whatever he used, the tone was perfect. Not to mention the playing.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> I'm out there too, being all essential and everything. This is a fun song to play, isn't it? Especially the bendy part at the end. Did Alex play this on a 335? Whatever he used, the tone was perfect. Not to mention the playing.



I'm thinking 335 into plexi. So good whatever played.


----------



## Lance Chambers

Damn........I forgot what day it is!



........damn lockdown!


----------



## solarburn

Lance Chambers said:


> Damn........I forgot what day it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ........damn lockdown!


----------



## solarburn

Lance Chambers said:


> Damn........I forgot what day it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ........damn lockdown!




Killer axe!


----------



## J Saw

Friday for me!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw

ibmorjamn said:


>



Gigantic!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

friday means corona virus.


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## J Saw

It's what's happening on this early Fri.


----------



## J Saw

And then


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Doug just dropped this:


----------



## ibmorjamn

Best backing vocals :


----------



## Sapient

Crank it!


----------



## ricksdisconnected

ibmorjamn said:


> Best backing vocals :





100%. ive said it for yrs. the trio can sing bro.
every time i mention that people look at me like 
"who cares about that" ya know. you are spot on
bro.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Covers ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Nkyrental

Laugh EVERY time I see the Geico commercial about new houses, they love the house but have a Ratt problem, and in every room they are playing. Genius!!!


----------



## solarburn

How bout some Philx and Highway Star?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Covers ?



here's an original...


----------



## BanditPanda

Philx = formidable!
Had to post these 2.


and this one for Alvisx !!


BP


----------



## tce63

ibmorjamn said:


> Best backing vocals :




Lisa Fisher, what a fantastic Voice


----------



## J Saw




----------



## saxon68

solarburnDSL50 said:


> How bout some Philx and Highway Star?



Damn I had no idea he could sing.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Swedish Rock


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## ibmorjamn

saxon68 said:


> Damn I had no idea he could sing.



Wow , the vocalist nails the Dio style !


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Birthday shout out to Doug "Cosmo" Clifford.


----------



## DBi5




----------



## ibmorjamn

I finally found a new band I like :


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## J Saw

Friggin Prince! Showie and all, still kicks ass!


----------



## Nkyrental

More proof that Prince was one of the best guitar players of all time.


----------



## solarburn

Yeah I know a repeat. But let's start Friday out with solid vibes...My mudder fuckers!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

new Alcatrazz


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> new Alcatrazz


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Nkyrental said:


> More proof that Prince was one of the best guitar players of all time.



Not sure I would say it like that, but he was probably better than most people realize.


----------



## solarburn

You my mutherfuckers!


----------



## solarburn

Let's start this mutherfucker right!


----------



## solarburn

Happy Friday!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## BanditPanda

Don't you have to go to work or sumtin?
BP


----------



## J Saw




----------



## BanditPanda

double post


----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## J Saw




----------



## BanditPanda

J Saw said:


>





 Keep on rockin' J !!!
BP


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday, BABY!


----------



## BanditPanda

Trumpet Rider said:


> Friday, BABY!





LMAO.... you're catching on baby!!! 
BP


----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## BanditPanda

OK my quota's up!!!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## BanditPanda

J Saw said:


>





J...I've gotta go ask my parents if I can watch it! 
BP


----------



## J Saw

BanditPanda said:


> J...I've gotta go ask my parents if I can watch it!
> BP


No need. It's PG 13. You'll be fine . It is a good one though.


----------



## J Saw

If I'm not mistaken, you should share your vocals more? I think I remember correctly...you CAN sing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> J...I've gotta go ask my parents if I can watch it!
> BP


----------



## johnny q

This past Friday, I was cranking this one on vinyl. Sounded sublime, but I keep feeling cold breezes, hearing voices, odd creaking from the attic and the floor boards started bleeding.


----------



## BanditPanda

johnny q said:


> This past Friday, I was cranking this one on vinyl. Sounded sublime, but I keep feeling cold breezes, hearing voices, odd creaking from the attic and the floor boards started bleeding.





C'mon johnny q...you gotta give us a sound bite, a link, so we can hear this stuff!!
BP


----------



## johnny q




----------



## BanditPanda

Thanks Johnny !
BP


----------



## J Saw




----------



## BanditPanda

Hay Jay what time zone you living in man? lol
It's gotta be Friday somewhere right?
BP


----------



## J Saw

Wednesday is my Friday every week B . I'm always gettin right on my Fridays or Wend...
wait waht?


----------



## J Saw

BanditPanda, for you guy


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Let's complicate posts! WTF!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> .





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Let's complicate posts! WTF!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

not sure what you were trying to post. 3rd time, you somehow jumbled the link, but, the 1st 2 x's it comes up w/ that error...


----------



## saxon68

Dogs of Doom said:


>



Killer stuff, keeping the faith


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> not sure what you were trying to post. 3rd time, you somehow jumbled the link, but, the 1st 2 x's it comes up w/ that error...



Yeah..looks like I fucked up bud. My bad!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

some '80s style hair metal...


----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I remember they crammed this video down everybody's throat, in the day...


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I stumbled on this today. Marshall & Kemper?


----------



## BanditPanda

Dogs of Doom said:


> I stumbled on this today. Marshall & Kemper?





And to think that I didn't like metal!!! 
Arigatou Dogs of Doom san.
BP


----------



## Dogs of Doom

BanditPanda said:


> And to think that I didn't like metal!!!
> Arigatou Dogs of Doom san.
> BP


Mr @EndGame00 could probably tell us all about that band. I just saw someone posting a birthday greeting to the guitarist today. It must be her birthday. 

I'm not much for the crazy "j-pop" vocals. You can hear some influences though, from American rock & punk...


----------



## houseofrock

It reminds me a lot of BABY METAL.


----------



## mcblink

Some doom from down under


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Birthday Girl


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## BanditPanda




----------



## EndGame00

Dogs of Doom said:


> Mr @EndGame00 could probably tell us all about that band. I just saw someone posting a birthday greeting to the guitarist today. It must be her birthday.
> 
> I'm not much for the crazy "j-pop" vocals. You can hear some influences though, from American rock & punk...



I recognize the guitar player as Midori before she joined Lovebites, I havent heard her old band...She does use Kemper live


----------



## Dogs of Doom

EndGame00 said:


> I recognize the guitar player as Midori before she joined Lovebites, I havent heard her old band...She does use Kemper live


she rocks... The drummer, you can tell they are using sequenced samples on the double kick.


----------



## J Saw

So be it.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some locals from SoCal


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw

Sorry, but this is Aced.


----------



## solarburn

I miss him. Great song too!


----------



## JCarno




----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ACDC spawned a child...




Love this song Bro!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Love this song Bro!



Had to play it again. R&R!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Love this song Bro!


If you even remotely like AC/DC
You gotta love this band !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea


----------



## J Saw

Early Fri. for my dumbass


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy Birthday Chick Corea!

Dig some jazzy Friday Rawk...


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## saxon68

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> If you even remotely like AC/DC
> You gotta love this band !!


Did somebody say AC/DC sound?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Did somebody say AC/DC sound?



Hells yea Saxon that rocks !!
Cheers


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I miss him. Great song too!



Me to , one of my favorites .


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'll bet you youngsters won't get the jokes in this one, but you old farts will.

Happy Friday, MF'rs!!!


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## jchrisf




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw

houseofrock said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## jchrisf

Aaa cha cha chaaaa


----------



## houseofrock

J Saw said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.

Here is a band I have never heard of. Thought I would share.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Lance Chambers

I wish I knew how to rock........


----------



## nickfox

I like to Rock!
Some like it hard, baby.
I like it, you like it.
I like to Rock!
I like to Rock! 

n


----------



## Dogs of Doom

interestinly, I would never listen to Pink. I stumbled across this, her doing a cover of Airplane.

Not too bad:



on another note, I don't normally listen to Airplane either. Just thought the style, that the band tackled it worked...


----------



## jchrisf

TGIF


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## saxon68

Good to see young’uns choosing to rock out.

incredible cover of a song from awhile ago, with killer guitar work and amazing vocal chops.


----------



## junk notes

Lance Chambers said:


> I wish I knew how to rock........


I could post some mindless noodling, but this is how you rock it!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Wow, I had no idea this came out way back in '71. Check out the piano player...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## jchrisf




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## JCarno




----------



## houseofrock

Happy 4th O July e'erybody.

Make America Metal Again!!!!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## houseofrock

I have way too much time on my hands. I need to go back to work before I make my whole family as nuts as I am.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

JCarno said:


>




lol she's even left-handed.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Bonus points if you can figure out why I put this up today.


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock

Listening to some late night Zombie. I thought I would share.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw

Been real. Peace


----------



## Derek S

Jeff Watson was a savage. That is all.


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## EndGame00

these girls just killing it live....Power and thrash metal goes hand in hand.


----------



## DBi5




----------



## J Saw

Too much fun!!


----------



## jchrisf

War, she's a whore
B52 Baby


----------



## J Saw

jchrisf said:


> War, she's a whore
> B52 Baby



Nice! Great album


----------



## jchrisf

Well, here we go again.. seems like every year these days on the east coast of florida


----------



## J Saw

Can't leave


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw

Don't care x2. killer tune.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've totally become a fan of this chick!



I 1st ran across her, in a homemade video & thought she was a dork, but could play decent, but, when I saw all the videos to the right, that were hers, I figured out that she was top notch...


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## solarburn

Think he's trying to be Jim Morrison...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

An oldie from my favorite place.
Cheers 


Mitch


----------



## proxy




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Get it!!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## jchrisf




----------



## J Saw

Sorry for so much black album


----------



## J Saw

@solarburnDSL50 
Hope I'm not out of bounds?


----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> @solarburnDSL50
> Hope I'm not out of bounds?




Bad ass!


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Bad ass!



Where the hell you been panty dropping Buddy?


----------



## solarburn

Fuck yes bros!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Where the hell you been panty dropping Buddy?



Pooshing that amp haha!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Fucking JVM for the win...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Midnight Blues




----------



## solarburn

Midnight Blues said:


>



Yeeeyaah man!


----------



## Midnight Blues

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeeeyaah man!





Love their newest album too:


----------



## J Saw




----------



## jchrisf

TGIF.. this one brings back lots of memories


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I think I posted this one before, but was just listening to it, and it kicks some ass.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

...and of course live.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Kind of a Black Sabbath type thing going there, huh? lol


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Do you have this album? *Why the hell not????*
 Rock on, my friends!


----------



## J Saw




----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


>


----------



## ibmorjamn

Great White !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

not too much, for their over acting for the video, but, music sounds decent...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

IDK if I posted this in here before. I like the way Uli & Jule do these songs...


----------



## solarburn

Good chit DOD!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> IDK if I posted this in here before. I like the way Uli & Jule do these songs...




Yea man.

I like sis man. Delivery is everything.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

these guys should just be themselves...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yea man.
> 
> I like sis man. Delivery is everything.


back in around 90? They had Rockpalast, did a big Jimi Hendrix 50th birthday jam & they got Uli to be the director. He also got Jck Bruce to do a few tunes, & Simon Philips on drums, etc. If you haven't seen the whole thing, there's some other good performances in there.

Jule does a great job on vocals, reminds me of Saraya, at the time, but Jule speaks mostly German. She was a German pop star, that got into some trouble, which cut her career short...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

no bass player, they play bass on their 8 stringers...



I saw them at NAMM - a great show!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

these guys make me think of Tim Burton, kind of weird. Listen to all the parts & how they don't step on each other...


----------



## ibmorjamn

And Justice for Jason


----------



## Dogs of Doom

not sure why I end up having to redo your video embeds.

Unless you embed them as a link. Just copy/paste the link, you don't have to use the toolbar. Maybe it's your phone. All I did was post the link. The link was identical to the link you posted, except, yours had the bb code (link)(/link) using [ & ] instead of ( & )...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> not sure why I end up having to redo your video embeds.
> 
> Unless you embed them as a link. Just copy/paste the link, you don't have to use the toolbar. Maybe it's your phone. All I did was post the link. The link was identical to the link you posted, except, yours had the bb code (link)(/link) using [ & ] instead of ( & )...


I got it , I used the share link instead of copy.


----------



## ibmorjamn

@Dogs of Doom I have the YouTube app. It only gives the option to share.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> back in around 90? They had Rockpalast, did a big Jimi Hendrix 50th birthday jam & they got Uli to be the director. He also got Jck Bruce to do a few tunes, & Simon Philips on drums, etc. If you haven't seen the whole thing, there's some other good performances in there.
> 
> Jule does a great job on vocals, reminds me of Saraya, at the time, but Jule speaks mostly German. She was a German pop star, that got into some trouble, which cut her career short...



I had to listen to her again same vid above. Really love her voice and how she performs. Wow!

I heard some Janice when she got gritty.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I had to listen to her again same vid above. Really love her voice and how she performs. Wow!
> 
> I heard some Janice when she got gritty.


yep, & the songs are nice to begin w/. She definitely does justice to them, & sings them soulfully. Kind of shows what Jimi's vision on the vocals might have been if he had that soulful range...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yep, & the songs are nice to begin w/. She definitely does justice to them, & sings them soulfully. Kind of shows what Jimi's vision on the vocals might have been if he had that soulful range...



Yeah. I get that.


----------



## solarburn

This my thread. I excess my like.LOL


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Hey bro's? The girl's got rhythm...fuuuck.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> IDK if I posted this in here before. I like the way Uli & Jule do these songs...




Fux sakes. When a women out plays the guitar. You think I'm kid'n?


----------



## solarburn

Miss him.


----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


>




Daem.! Fucking incredible.


----------



## ibmorjamn

J Saw said:


>



Good stuff !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

my old buddies from another time...


----------



## solarburn

The Storm...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> my old buddies from another time...




Mine too. So good.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Mine too. So good.


you know them too?

I used to hang out w/ the old bass player. I actually, have a couple amp's/cab's I got from him way back, that are my main bass amp's.

Here's a pic from my storage, where I hooked up a new amp (front), along w/ one of the Skunkworks Ampegs, I got from Tim & 2 cab's in the background (actually both plugged in) that are strypered modified grills, to look like Oz & Michael's Mesa guitar cab's of the time.



If you look to the far left (left of Tim), you'll see one of the cab's:


----------



## solarburn

Those colors were so bright. I knew a vocalist that knew them. Turned me on to them. Never hanged out but definitely enjoyed their music. Didn't care about their message. However? I did.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This my thread. I excess my like.LOL




To me, the Highway to Hell album is AC/DC.

Yeah, Back in Black is epic, and one of those rare albums where every song is just right. And yeah, the older stuff too, like Rosie, Let There Be Rock album, TNT, etc. (I prefer Bon).

But to me, the Highway to Hell album is my AC/DC.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Can't find a video on this one, and certainly I don't think they ever did it live.

Really highlights his voice.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>





JeffMcLeod said:


> Can't find a video on this one, and certainly I don't think they ever did it live.
> 
> Really highlights his voice.




Before I ever played guitar I cranked this vinyl...yes I said vinyl. Jumped on my bed many times and had my mom walk in on me while I played the best solo evar. Great album!


----------



## DBi5




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## J Saw




----------



## J Saw




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## paul-e-mann




----------



## Dogs of Doom

old school...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> old school...






Parts of it remind me of early Savatage. Here and there.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Dogs of Doom

just stumbled on these guys on FB...

From Russia. Not what you'd normally think of in Russian bands, but, the only one that had big success in the states was that Gorky Park band. This one seems to be a Christian band, but, still, not what I would have expected...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## J Saw

Last one turds

Solar, keep rokin sir!!


----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> Last one turds
> 
> Solar, keep rokin sir!!




Jeff was so good. Really dynamic vocalist.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>




Great tune. The imagery in the vid was really cool too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## JeffMcLeod

3:06


----------



## saxon68

Damn shame a lot of the links at the early pages are broken now


----------



## solarburn

saxon68 said:


> Damn shame a lot of the links at the early pages are broken now



Daem...that's a bummer. Didn't know that.


----------



## J Saw

Inspiration makes me do dumb shit like continue to contribute.
This breaths. There are some real jerks on this forum and I should
steer clear but inspiration always gets the best of me and I'm not
selfish or foolish.

Open mind and never have an opportunity to insert your foot in your mouth!


----------



## BftGibson

Experimenting with Gibson SG mini's into Recto..clean chan in beginning then hit some crunch as song progresses..mini's are impressing me lately

https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2503349/our-dreams

then some Drop tuning on LP 498t Recto chan 2

https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2495716/single-kiss


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

J Saw said:


> Inspiration makes me do dumb shit like continue to contribute.
> This breaths. There are some real jerks on this forum and I should
> steer clear but inspiration always gets the best of me and I'm not
> selfish or foolish.
> 
> Open mind and never have an opportunity to insert your foot in your mouth!



That is some great music, may not trip everyone, but it’s the type I can get into.
Cheers


----------



## J Saw

Dynamics kill Fridays. No disrespect.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> Dynamics kill Fridays. No disrespect.


----------



## solarburn

Needed to hear a shuffle romp.


----------



## solarburn

I always loved a Marshall/Eddie pairing. A match made for Heaven. Last one for me. Enuff Eddie threads out there.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## AlvisX




----------



## houseofrock

I have an autographed Girlschool album from when they played the Bowery in WPBch,Fl back in the '80's.


----------



## AlvisX

houseofrock said:


> I have an autographed Girlschool album from when they played the Bowery in WPBch,Fl back in the '80's.



I thought at one time I had Kelly Johnson's guitar in Southern CA in the mid 80s , but hers had a maple neck ,mine was mahogany .
It was a pretty popular action back then ,to rout a LP Deluxe out in the bridge and throw a Super D in there .....


----------



## J Saw

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is some great music, may not trip everyone, but it’s the type I can get into.
> Cheers


Unfortunately, some don't realize good things when offered.

Every critic can have it's day.


----------



## ibmorjamn

AlvisX said:


>



Alvis , did you catch Girlschool ?
We saw them back when Scorps toured with them !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

J Saw said:


> Unfortunately, some don't realize good things when offered.
> 
> Every critic can have it's day.



everybody has different taste...

that's life, don't let it bother you. You probably don't care for everything everyone else posts either. 

It's not that big of a deal. If everybody liked the same thing, we'd all be drones & we'd only need 1 band, 1 guitar, 1 amp, 1 person...

Life would be no fun.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Alvis , did you catch Girlschool ?
> We saw them back when Scorps toured with them !


yeah, I saw them at the Orange Pavilion...

Blackout tour...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, I saw them at the Orange Pavilion...
> 
> Blackout tour...


Yes , Long Beach arena was where I saw them . Same tour.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## houseofrock

Happy Halloween MF'ers.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I know I posted this one before, but this is about as good as it gets. What an opening to a concert.


----------



## houseofrock

Loud, raw, amps cranked to 10. Love it.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom

different...


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Had this on my playlist whilst out mountain biking shred'n them Washington trails. Always got me in a flow zone flying through the woods smelling earth and pine.


----------



## solarburn

This too.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

^ lol now there's some stuff I haven't heard in a while.

"Warning"...Man, haven't heard/played that one since about high school.


----------



## houseofrock

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Slaughter was formed from the ashes of the Vinnie Vincent Invasion


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Live of course...


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

for some reason, I've been finding a lot of this sort of stuff on youtube lately. I guess it's popular in Europe/Russia, etc...


----------



## DBi5




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Headache




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## jchrisf

Headache said:


>



I know the rhythm guitarist in this band.. Florida Frank


----------



## jchrisf

Joel's new song and video


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I found this, because I was looking through Bandmix & found the singer, who's moved over to LA...



I guess she's been on TV, including some of the talent shows over where she's from.


----------



## saxon68

I know it’s not Friday but it’s my birthday so I don’t care, I know @solarburnDSL50 and @Mitchell Pearrow will love this. Badass band I’ve just heard of and I’m digging their stuff.


----------



## solarburn

saxon68 said:


> I know it’s not Friday but it’s my birthday so I don’t care, I know @solarburnDSL50 and @Mitchell Pearrow will love this. Badass band I’ve just heard of and I’m digging their stuff.




Happy Birthday Sax!

Excellent band!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> I know it’s not Friday but it’s my birthday so I don’t care, I know @solarburnDSL50 and @Mitchell Pearrow will love this. Badass band I’ve just heard of and I’m digging their stuff.



Hell yea Saxon thanks for posting them, I have not heard of them until right now.
And Happy Birthday brother 
Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sax...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

had to hunt this one down... I posted it, when the video 1st came out, hard to believe it's been 5 years. Where does the time go?



I saw Nathan on tour w/ TSO, back in 2012.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## saxon68

Dogs of Doom said:


> had to hunt this one down... I posted it, when the video 1st came out, hard to believe it's been 5 years. Where does the time go?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Nathan on tour w/ TSO, back in 2012.



Yeah I guess only the singer and drummer are left from the original lineup.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

new Schenker...


----------



## solarburn

It's FRIDAY!

Let's get it started with One of my fav players and one of his. Get the blood pump'n.


----------



## DBi5




----------



## DBi5




----------



## ibmorjamn

Not just for the holidays , misery


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## solarburn

houseofrock said:


>




Good gawd that slide sleeze...

He's so bad ass.


----------



## solarburn

I love this song. And dudes version is epic. Just needed some creep.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## fitz




----------



## solarburn

fitz288 said:


>




Yep.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Headache




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Headache




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Trumpet Rider

I think I'll crank my "Toys in the Attic" vinyl when I get home tonight.


----------



## fitz

Ahhh, Friday!


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Birthday boys Elliot Easton and KEEF!


----------



## fitz

Some home town boys (western PA / IUP)


----------



## CraigP

I thought this was cool....not many IM tribute bands


----------



## DBi5

Ritchie Blackmore.


----------



## jchrisf

Thelma and the Sleaze


----------



## Headache




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## DBi5

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

drives me craazy baby!


----------



## houseofrock

Happy 2021 ya'll.


----------



## solarburn

Happy New Year my Brutherz!


----------



## solarburn

CraigP said:


> I thought this was cool....not many IM tribute bands


----------



## solarburn

Feeling this...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Dam SB, I forgot it was Friday or is it Saturday with all these Holidays going on...Dam!!!!


----------



## solarburn

MarshallDog said:


> Dam SB, I forgot it was Friday or is it Saturday with all these Holidays going on...Dam!!!!



Put it in...


----------



## Nkyrental

Old white dudes with dreds are funny.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Friday. What a week!


----------



## fitz

That fuzz box thread got me on YouTube listening to Hendrix.
After tumbling down a video rabbet hole, it somehow lead me to this.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Or still original but the boyz still can...


----------



## solarburn

Friday better be good...


----------



## solarburn

Hehee...my mutherfuckerz!


----------



## solarburn

It's like I'm in romper room...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

David Byron born January 29, 1947


----------



## Headache




----------



## Dogs of Doom

an oldie redone...



The end is pretty different.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MS recorded that w/ the Scorpions back when he was 15 or 16...

(in '70/'71)

here it is, w/ the extended intro:


----------



## solarburn

Don't ever recall hearing that tune. Very cool. Both versions.

70/71? So many years ago and he's still playing it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Don't ever recall hearing that tune. Very cool. Both versions.
> 
> 70/71? So many years ago and he's still playing it!


yep, back then Klaus' english was very limited. So, a lot of the tunes sound pretty dumb, from a literary standpoint. Michael & Rudolph play pretty spot on though. The band was a bit more jazzy back then.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## Trumpet Rider

R.I.P. Chick Corea

Chick was a major influence on me. Not my guitar playing so much, but my appreciation of music.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the Gretas...


----------



## saxon68

Dogs of Doom said:


> the Gretas...



Gretas are rocking and getting their own spin on their sound, I’m digging them.

this came up as a suggestion on my Amazon music:


----------



## Nkyrental

The singer for Greta needs to hook up with the singer for Liliac.
Plant meets heavy metal roar!


----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Don't ever recall hearing that tune. Very cool. Both versions.
> 
> 70/71? So many years ago and he's still playing it!


I think Michael was 16 on Lonesome Crow .


----------



## Dogs of Doom

kids these days...


----------



## Crikey

who else but the Steel Dragon....Stand up and Shout! love this movie.


----------



## Crikey

Three Days- Janes Addiction. Enjoy!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Just an awesome take on a blues standard... What a powerful sound!


----------



## saxon68

Sometimes I like something a bit more mellow


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## AlvisX

Brummie Rock !
Bill Ward at the height of his powers


----------



## AlvisX

Uh Oh , Kirshner wormhole


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

This is all you need, right here.


----------



## end user




----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's one to crank loud...


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## JCarno




----------



## Dogs of Doom

from Lebanon...

Lebanese metal?


----------



## fitz

From Dave & Rod's last recorded (video) concert.
(at least that's what the DVD I have says)


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## AlvisX

Hangin out with this guy the other day


----------



## AlvisX

AlvisX said:


> Hangin out with this guy the other day




Nothin good happens at 4am .......


----------



## lespaul339

AlvisX said:


> Nothin good happens at 4am .......



Holy shit! Pepper Keenan! I love COC and Down!

In fact I did a Down cover! Check it out


----------



## AlvisX

lespaul339 said:


> Holy shit! Pepper Keenan! I love COC and Down!
> 
> In fact I did a Down cover! Check it out




Awesome !!


----------



## lespaul339

AlvisX said:


> Awesome !!



Thanks, man! Recorded that on my Gretsch Resonator.

I'm pretty sure Pepper wrote the music to that song.


----------



## AlvisX

lespaul339 said:


> Thanks, man! Recorded that on my Gretsch Resonator.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Pepper wrote the music to that song.



I imagine he played it on that guitar in the pic , I'll have to axe him.....


----------



## AlvisX

Better listen to it while it's still up 
What Ive always considered the last REAL Hendrix album


----------



## lespaul339

Listening to it now. I've heard some individual tracks off this album, but I don't think I've ever heard it in it's entirety before.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Dave's intro is cool if you want to watch it, but if you want to get straight to the music skip to 6:45.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

and


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## Dogs of Doom

AlvisX said:


> Better listen to it while it's still up
> What Ive always considered the last REAL Hendrix album



they have it so that, no matter who posts it up, the family can monetize it...

I have a few live videos that I recorded & youtube told me that the © owner(s) made claim on my videos. Which is fine. I'm not looking to make any money off their music, & if they can, I'm ok w/ that...

As long as it's them, & not youtube...


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't know how I missed this thread, but here I am lol.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

These guys clearly went to the AC/DC school of Rock & Roll...


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## mickeydg5

I say "Rock On Get Up Ooh Ohh" to this.


----------



## ibmorjamn

DirtySteve said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread, but here I am lol.



Metal !


----------



## AlvisX

lespaul339 said:


> Thanks, man! Recorded that on my Gretsch Resonator.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Pepper wrote the music to that song.



He used that guitar in the pic to record that song


----------



## Dogs of Doom

In the other thread about best guitar sound '80s/'90s?

Martin Birch



you can hear his sound on this. It has that Iron Maiden" kind of sound. Same producer...

Graham Bonnet on vocals. This is where Ted McKenna started playing drums & Chris Glenn is still on bass. Chris came along on the 1st tour & brought in Ted, when Cozy left.

Irony is Cozy got Graham to join, then he left prior to the album. There are demos w/ Cozy playing. Cozy played w/ Graham at the end of Rainbow. They both exited at the same time...

This album absent was Paul Raymond & features Tommy Eyre on keys...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

next line-up:



Bonnet is out, & Barden is back in. Rest of the band remains the same, except, added to the line-up is Derek St Holmes. He sings on 1 track, but, only released on the UK version. Live he sings it & also plays rhythm guitar...


----------



## lespaul339

AlvisX said:


> He used that guitar in the pic to record that song



That's awesome! How crazy you posted that pic of you with the guitar and I posted a cover of a song that that guitar was used on!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

"Women and children and cowards attacked!"

"Raping the women and wasting the men!" 

Yep, that's what we do best.


----------



## fitz




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Hellfuckinyeah


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Glenn Cornick 23 April 1947 - 28 Ausgust 2014




Trivia buffs: Who is playing guitar for this one-off gig?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Happy 61 to Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Give these old dudes a listen.
I just heard of them today.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## saxon68




----------



## Trumpet Rider

Wake up, you mfrs!


----------



## ibmorjamn

what :


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

a chick power trio?


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

never heard these guys before, interesting to say the least - not what I would have expected...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I guess Joel likes to do stuff w/ his TSO singers...


----------



## houseofrock

Trumpet Rider said:


> Glenn Cornick 23 April 1947 - 28 Ausgust 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trivia buffs: Who is playing guitar for this one-off gig?




Who is playing??

That is from the show _Rolling Stones Rock n Roll Circus_. 1968. Tony Iommi is shown Playing guitar.
I saw an interview with Ian Anderson saying the song was pre-recorded with only the vocals and the flute parts being live. Tony wasn't actually in the band long enough to learn the guitar parts. He was essentially there because the guitar player left and they needed someone for the shoot. Video interview is on youtube.
*note... you can also find this gawd awful performance with
(band is called the Dirty Mac) John Lennon on guitar, Keith Richards on bass guitar, Eric Clapton on guitar, Mitch Mitchell on drums, Ivry Gitlis on violin, and the wonderful vocals (sounds like a cat stuck in a tree) of Yoko Ono. 
You have to be high to watch it. I highly recommend it. You will feel violated by the time its over.
Footage of Jethro Tull is very cool, The Who, Taj Mahal, Marianne Faithfull, and of course the Rolling Stones w/ Brian Jones on guitar.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Will you still need me, will you still feed me when I'm 79?


----------



## Trident




----------



## houseofrock

not to be confused with Death from Orlando ,Fl.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## JeffMcLeod

When was the last time you heard this one?

I like live music, but this one seems to be edited. Oh well, still gotta be live.


----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## houseofrock




----------



## ibmorjamn

Dirty Shirley :


----------



## Dogs of Doom

never heard of these guys before, pretty cool stuff...


----------



## fitz

Dogs of Doom said:


> never heard of these guys before, pretty cool stuff...



Sounds kinda like Satriani.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

fitz288 said:


> Sounds kinda like Satriani.


yep, but w/ a cool groove...


----------



## JCarno




----------



## ibmorjamn

JCarno said:


>



Ouch !


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> Ouch !


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more local SoCal music!!
Thanks


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Post deleted. Replaced with the next one.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I've always thought about doing an all-guitar version of this tune.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I'm in the mood for Metal today. Any Metal. It's been a while, so I'm overdue.






.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was, for some reason, drawn to this song. When looking around, all the videos up, were atrocious. I ended up hunting down video, so I found a DVD, that someone ripped from VHS. I uploaded it, & to be honest, from the get-go, it sounded a little flat. Once I cut the track out & uploaded it, it had 2 more digital generations to it, & it sounded like an AM radio...

So, I figured that I had to do something about that, so, I found an LP rip in high resolution. I merged the audio, to video, but... The video was considerably shorter, which meant that the video was running fast.

So, I ended up stretching the video to fit the audio track & lined them up.



The video, initially, wasn't a great sync job, so it is what it is, but, I aligned it & stretched it properly. The sound got degraded again through edit & upload, but, nowhere near as bad.

Probably the best copy on youtube now, as the sound is pretty good & also the video. It's not HD, even though I mastered it in HD. The video was pre HD. I got my copy from a DVD copy, so...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> I was, for some reason, drawn to this song. When looking around, all the videos up, were atrocious. I ended up hunting down video, so I found a DVD, that someone ripped from VHS. I uploaded it, & to be honest, from the get-go, it sounded a little flat. Once I cut the track out & uploaded it, it had 2 more digital generations to it, & it sounded like an AM radio...
> 
> So, I figured that I had to do something about that, so, I found an LP rip in high resolution. I merged the audio, to video, but... The video was considerably shorter, which meant that the video was running fast.
> 
> So, I ended up stretching the video to fit the audio track & lined them up.
> 
> 
> 
> The video, initially, wasn't a great sync job, so it is what it is, but, I aligned it & stretched it properly. The sound got degraded again through edit & upload, but, nowhere near as bad.
> 
> Probably the best copy on youtube now, as the sound is pretty good & also the video. It's not HD, even though I mastered it in HD. The video was pre HD. I got my copy from a DVD copy, so...




^ Hey that's that guy - that guy Paul Rodgers. And that guitar player. 

.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> ^ Hey that's that guy - that guy Paul Rodgers. And that guitar player.
> 
> .


something about some stones rolling too... ...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> something about some stones rolling too... ...


Bill Wyman on bass? (hard to see)
.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> Bill Wyman on bass? (hard to see)
> .


& Charlie Watts, Ron Wood (on Sax), etc...

This was an offshoot of when they did the ARMS concerts. When they did the concerts, they started off in England at RAH. They did a video, & Steve Winwood was singing for Page. He couldn't do the tour, so Rodgers took over. That's how they got together to form the FIRM...

the guys involved w/ ARMS, were really pushing Clapton, Beck & Page, but, there was a whole slew of musicians doing a lot of work, in the background, including the Stones rhythm guys...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> & Charlie Watts, Ron Wood (on Sax), etc...
> 
> This was an offshoot of when they did the ARMS concerts. When they did the concerts, they started off in England at RAH. They did a video, & Steve Winwood was singing for Page. He couldn't do the tour, so Rodgers took over. That's how they got together to form the FIRM...
> 
> the guys involved w/ ARMS, were really pushing Clapton, Beck & Page, but, there was a whole slew of musicians doing a lot of work, in the background, including the Stones rhythm guys...



I recognized the sax player, but didn't know the name - didn't know anyone in the Stones ever played sax.

Yeah wow - I also didn't know Page had done anything leading up to The Firm, it seemed to come out of nowhere at the time. I also liked the Outrider record (some good material there), and then Walking Into Clarksdale. Clarksdale - so this was in the mid/late 90's? (whenever) and I remember hearing "Most High" on the radio and thinking "oh man this stuff doesn't fit into today's music at all. And then poof! ...off the radio in about a month.

cool tracks:

Shining in the Light
When the World was Young
Most High
.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

when they did the ARMS & Willie (Bill Wyman) & the Poorboys stuff, Jimmy had just had great success w/ doing the soundtrack for Death Wish II. The ARMS tour ended up being the Death Wish II tour for Jimmy...

Someone posted this, from Jimmy on. Before this, on the official video, was Clapton & Beck's sets. After Jimmy's set, they all came on for a grand finale...



this one has Steve Winwood vocals, Fernando Saunders bass, Simon Philips drums...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> when they did the ARMS & Willie (Bill Wyman) & the Poorboys stuff, Jimmy had just had great success w/ doing the soundtrack for Death Wish II. The ARMS tour ended up being the Death Wish II tour for Jimmy...
> 
> Someone posted this, from Jimmy on. Before this, on the official video, was Clapton & Beck's sets. After Jimmy's set, they all came on for a grand finale...
> 
> 
> 
> this one has Steve Winwood vocals, Fernando Sanders bass, Simon Philips drums...




I'm about 20 mins in so far (Stairway). This is really good stuff. I miss players that play with that type of dynamics. Today everyone just cranks up the gain on a 5150 and dynamics go out the window, and a song like the opener here ends up sounding like a Gary Moore tune. Too much gain today. Too much emphasis on the technical side, not enough feel.
.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Vinsanitizer said:


> I'm about 20 mins in so far (Stairway). This is really good stuff. I miss players that play with that type of dynamics. Today everyone just cranks up the gain on a 5150 and dynamics go out the window, and a song like the opener here ends up sounding like a Gary Moore tune. Too much gain today.
> .


see, so, now you've got yourself a telemacaster, now you need one w/ a b-bender... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's another track from Death Wish II...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## ibmorjamn

I know many have seen Joshua but I had not seen this :


----------



## ibmorjamn

is this thing on ?
https://youtu.be/uWAhd4KkVUU


----------



## Trumpet Rider

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBERT F'n PLANT!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

kind of old school sleaze rock


----------



## JeffMcLeod

This thumps...


----------



## ibmorjamn

F_ckv yeah!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

great take of a great song...

they usually seem pretty good, but that song, & guy sings it well...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> great take of a great song...
> 
> they usually seem pretty good, but that song, & guy sings it well...


I was amazed at how close he is on vocals.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## JeffMcLeod

It's ok to admit you like this. You know you were grooving to it. You know who you are, lol.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

A door knock...


----------



## solarburn

Yes...I'm pleasuring myself!


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

ibmorjamn said:


>




Yes. Keeler!


----------



## solarburn

Come on my brutherz.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## saxon68

Just learned this one, new band I recently joined has a female singer so it’s not one you hear live often, it’s got great energy though.


----------



## solarburn

saxon68 said:


> Just learned this one, new band I recently joined has a female singer so it’s not one you hear live often, it’s got great energy though.




Wow bud. Kudos for chure!


----------



## saxon68

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Wow bud. Kudos for chure!


Live they really rock up the intro……


----------



## Dogs of Doom

some guy I used to work w/ used to listen to these guys all the time. They had a couple decent tunes. I didn't know that they were still doing it...


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bruce-not-Bruce...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Bruce-not-Bruce...


?


----------



## Sapient

ibmorjamn said:


> ?



Bruce ...not being ....Bruce ... AKA: "Un-Bruce" mode.

I was hoping Bruce wouldn't say "Ohh yea baby".  A little cringe-worthy.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> some guy I used to work w/ used to listen to these guys all the time. They had a couple decent tunes. I didn't know that they were still doing it...




I imagine she woke up with a pretty sore and scabby wrist.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> Bruce-not-Bruce...





ibmorjamn said:


> ?





Sapient said:


> Bruce ...not being ....Bruce ... AKA: "Un-Bruce" mode.
> 
> I was hoping Bruce wouldn't say "Ohh yea baby".  A little cringe-worthy.


it's a Brazilian guy named Raphael Mendes...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Raphael+Mendes


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's the original. I'm not sure why some idiot, changed it, took the band out & put Bruce's name on it...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something from a great rocking band


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


>



I just hate, that they cut it, for all the youtube videos... 

this guy has it...



but, there's a full video version, that they did when it came out...


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## fitz

ibmorjamn said:


>



Effing AWESOME!


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## solarburn

FRIDAY!

To get us pumped by a Marshall Full stacked


----------



## solarburn

More pumping...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

How’s about these dudes ??
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

“And all the light houses , their beams converge to guide me home”


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## AlvisX




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Really good sounding song from the 80's.

And Live of course, gotta be live...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

she plays like a girl...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I'm just as head-bangin' as anyone else, but I also enjoy lot's of other stuff, and enjoyable is enjoyable, no matter who you are. I enjoyed watching this video.


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Locals ??


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I feel like Toad today


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Trumpet Rider said:


> I feel like Toad today







Last small show that I saw maybe 5+ years ago.
I liked them from the beginning
Dulcinea rocks


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

"A body of Venus with arms"


----------



## Trumpet Rider

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Last small show that I saw maybe 5+ years ago.
> I liked them from the beginning
> Dulcinea rocks


I probably saw them on the same tour. It was a good show.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

Holy crap best ticket for 2021 go to about 12:25


----------



## ibmorjamn

F__k yeah Empire ! 29:43 Raise your Hands !


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

R.I.P. 
*Robby Steinhardt*


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sleep


----------



## Snoogans




----------



## Headache

Speaking of bon Scott.... This guy sounds eerily similar in this song.


----------



## ibmorjamn

What did Joan do to herself ?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> What did Joan do to herself ?



what do you mean?


----------



## solarburn

S


Dogs of Doom said:


> what do you mean?



she's looking high mileage. Would.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> what do you mean?


Just wonder if she had some sort of plastic surgery ? Actually she looks more feminine if that is an acceptable way to say it now a days. It's a older video obviously:
https://wblm.com/lotsa-joan-jett-on-the-blimp-today/


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> Just wonder if she had some sort of plastic surgery ? Actually she looks more feminine if that is an acceptable way to say it now a days. It's a older video obviously:
> https://wblm.com/lotsa-joan-jett-on-the-blimp-today/


IDK, that's some 30 years ago...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> IDK, that's some 30 years ago...


that's it ! LOl


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ibmorjamn said:


> that's it ! LOl


yeah 1990:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8681392/


----------



## AlvisX

James Walbourne ,one of my favorite cotemporary players ,and a really cool dude 
Definitely fills the Honeyman-Scott void


----------



## Harlequin tusk

This thread is the greatest ever! I get exposed to so much music I didn't know about.

Thanks!


----------



## AlvisX

Sam told me this is the 1st song he and Ronnie wrote together,after I told him it was my amp testing jam


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## AlvisX

Happy Berfday Ol Uncle Neil


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## ibmorjamn

”They will never take me alive”


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am going to leave this here..


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


>


----------



## Lo-Tek




----------



## DreamerDeceiver




----------



## Dogs of Doom

skip to about 0:40...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## AlvisX

That time a teenage sailor AWOL from the US Navy and a Canadian illegal alien got signed to Motown 
Ricky James woulda been 74 this week , supa freek


----------



## Crikey

Cypress Hill and Everlast
Rockstar
Rap and kick ass guitars


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## fitz




----------



## Dogs of Doom

fitz288 said:


>



interestingly, BMS is a Montrose tune. Bonilla, above, was a student of Montrose's. If you listen to that tune, he's doing a very Montrose inspired jam...

I've been to a few Montrose tribute jams, & Mark's usually one of the featured guests. I saw him play a while back when he played for Derek Smalls, which was a rock opera comedy...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ronnie, during the '80s-90s took on a more instrumental style, here's a track from that period...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's BMS live early... funny to hear it w/o any slide...


----------



## don550

Dogs of Doom said:


>



That’s just some straight up playing that just rips from start to finish!!


----------



## Eric'45

It's that time of the year again...


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

I see Peavey cabs. You guys think he's playing on 5150's at this stage? I don't know?


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I see Peavey cabs. You guys think he's playing on 5150's at this stage? I don't know?



probably... There was that big auction a while back, that was all Ted stuff. They sold a few sets of his backline setups. They sold the backstage cab's all racked together, like you see them there, in the video...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> probably... There was that big auction a while back, that was all Ted stuff. They sold a few sets of his backline setups. They sold the backstage cab's all racked together, like you see them there, in the video...


I think he sounds great in this one. Caught me off guard. Thanks DOD!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's an image from the auction:









						Ted Nugent's Tour Used Stage Back Line
					

Ted Nugent's Tour Used Stage Back Line - Burley Auction Group




					www.icollector.com
				







2 Large rolling rack stage backdrop with 8 Peavey 5150 Straight 4x12 cabinets (2 are definitely dead units) and 2 Peavey 810 Tour Series Bass speaker cabinets. 2 small rolling rack speaker backdrop with 4 Peavey 5150 Straight 4x12 cabinets. Rolling drum riser stage.

___________________________

I'm sure the white were 5150 cab's...


----------



## Deftone

Dogs of Doom said:


> interestingly, BMS is a Montrose tune. Bonilla, above, was a student of Montrose's. If you listen to that tune, he's doing a very Montrose inspired jam...
> 
> I've been to a few Montrose tribute jams, & Mark's usually one of the featured guests. I saw him play a while back when he played for Derek Smalls, which was a rock opera comedy...


Every time I see Marc Bonilla, I'm amazed. He's not just technically proficient, he's incredibly musical and his tone rips.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> here's an image from the auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent's Tour Used Stage Back Line
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent's Tour Used Stage Back Line - Burley Auction Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.icollector.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106109
> 
> 
> 2 Large rolling rack stage backdrop with 8 Peavey 5150 Straight 4x12 cabinets (2 are definitely dead units) and 2 Peavey 810 Tour Series Bass speaker cabinets. 2 small rolling rack speaker backdrop with 4 Peavey 5150 Straight 4x12 cabinets. Rolling drum riser stage.
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> I'm sure the white were 5150 cab's...


How much more money passed cause?lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Deftone said:


> Every time I see Marc Bonilla, I'm amazed. He's not just technically proficient, he's incredibly musical and his tone rips.


last time I saw him, it was sort of a rock opera comedy...




a lot of top notch musicians were there, jamming, all for fun...

That's Mark w/ the white Strat.


----------



## solarburn

Fun !


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fun !


Derek, former bass player of Spinal Tap, is playing the part of a disrespected & fired bass player, who still gets no respect, & thinks it's unfair that his new musicians do...

At the show, he has Steve Lukather, Steve Vai, Dweezil Zappa, Mark Bonilla, Waddy Wattell, The Hollywood Orchestra, as you can see Rick Wakeman on the big screen, etc...

Weird thing is he had a tour planned, played this show, & pretty much cancelled the tour... 

But, yeah, it was a fun night, the music, even if meant as a joke, was pretty spot on.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

opening tune they did, w/ Lukather & Bonilla on guitars...



funny, at the beginning, he comes out, picture Rob Halford on a Harley, but, Derek comes out on a senior's scooter...

oh, also, see how the guy brings his bass? That was a guy from Schecter. He came out every song w/ a brand new bass, & a different color...

Lukather is playing on a TSL 100...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I wish they'd release it in full, he posted a couple songs from the show, here's this one, it shows how spot on the music was:



this one had the Snarky Puppy horn section & Donald Fagen (Steely Dan) doing one w/ a knock of of Ricky Don't Lose That Number...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's a 25 minute quad...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

It's been a while since we've done this. Happy Friday, MFers.


----------



## solarburn

FRIDAY???


----------



## fitz

Trumpet Rider said:


> It's been a while since we've done this. Happy Friday, MFers.



I still love The Immigrant Song, but it's never been the same since the rubber squeaker chicken...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

fitz288 said:


> I still love The Immigrant Song, but it's never been the same since the rubber squeaker chicken...


I don't know that one. This is my favorite version.


----------



## fitz

Trumpet Rider said:


> I don't know that one. This is my favorite version.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

LMFAO!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

once upon a time, I went to a Mexican food restaurant right down by the border, & the restaurant was called On the Border. Right after we got out seats, the Immigrant Song comes on blaring through the system...

We got a laugh out of it, because typically, when you go to a Mexican food restaurant, they try to make you feel as if you're in Mexico & play typical musica de Mexico. I guess though, they were more thinking about those immigrants from the Norse lands that came so long ago...

Vikings... come from the land of the ice & snow where the midnight sun & hotsprings flow...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think Plant should do a duet w/ Amelia...



if they'd kick out all those chanters & throw Plant in there to do his part, I think it'd kick ass...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I was going to post this the other day, but, got sidetracked, so here it is now...


----------



## solarburn

Warm up til I find sumptn else. With lyrics! Sing along.


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## solarburn

Twirp playing is not allowed!!!

I couldn't even keep up with my eyes.

Stand back while I whip out some nerd length.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## RCM 800

Springfield Scooter said:


>



kids amazing, he should trade in his Jeffrey Dahmer glasses though.


----------



## solarburn

Where the heck is Friday?!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>



Alwayz a fan.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Friday jus starting...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Friday jus starting...



that's that kid that everyone bags on because he outshreds them...

Marty posted that, eh?


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> that's that kid that everyone bags on because he outshreds them...
> 
> Marty posted that, eh?


First I seen of him was Marty's channel last night. Knew nothing of this kid?


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Grab a cool one. Let em rip...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

2017. Train.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> First I seen of him was Marty's channel last night. Knew nothing of this kid?


he's cool, just a bunch of jealous mean girls criticize him... ...

Check him out, follow that youtube page, & you'll see tons of stuff by him.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider

After a long, hot week, something cool...


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Crank it, you MF'n MF'ers!


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## jchrisf

*B - 5 - 2 Baby*


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Damn!!! Just saw this fantastic thread, lots of catching up to do. In the meantime, I’ll submit a couple of excellent tunes from a band I’ve been into since their beginning. Crank it up!!!


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

And one more from another kick ass band, my kind of music and my kind of scene oh yeah…


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Monster Magnet is the band that Metallica wish they were.


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Lock-in this Friday off with a couple of fantastic tunes from Realm and Metal Church…


----------



## solarburn

-BOOGIEMAN- said:


> Lock-in this Friday off with a couple of fantastic tunes from Realm and Metal Church…


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## jchrisf




----------



## solarburn

jchrisf said:


>


----------



## solarburn




----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Damn!!! That’s excellent!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## jchrisf

Probably my favorite all time VH song. I never hear this on the radio or anywhere. This riff is so cool. I either bought this album as an LP or cassette in the early 80s and have loved this song ever since.


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Here are a couple of great Friday tunes…



I dig these chicks…


----------



## jchrisf

-BOOGIEMAN- said:


> Here are a couple of great Friday tunes…
> 
> 
> 
> I dig these chicks…



Those hot Japanese girls rock better than any new bands I've heard recently and have great tone.


----------



## jchrisf

jchrisf said:


> Probably my favorite all time VH song. I never hear this on the radio or anywhere. This riff is so cool. I either bought this album as an LP or cassette in the early 80s and have loved this song ever since.



Mark takes requests from his Patreon supporters and did this one for me yesterday


----------



## jchrisf




----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Here’s some great jams…hands above the keyboards guys…turn it up!!!


----------



## jchrisf

These ladies are talented.. especially the singer.


----------



## jchrisf

jchrisf said:


> These ladies are talented.. especially the singer.



Dang, I just figured out they are sisters and have been on YT since they were kids.. they've come a long way.. the bassist really grew


----------



## Maxbrothman

jchrisf said:


> Dang, I just figured out they are sisters and have been on YT since they were kids.. they've come a long way.. the bassist really grew



This is the exact lesson that keeps me from getting a very big head over tone and gear.

Always remember that no matter how much you spend and how good you think you are, there is always some teenager on YT who will make you want to burn all your gear after you watch them perform on the school band equipment.


----------



## DBi5




----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

A couple more tunes from bands I dig…


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

And one more for good measure…


----------



## fitz

Might have been posted already, but it's a jam...


----------



## fitz




----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Maxbrothman

Dogs of Doom said:


>



lol, the whole song is about jerking off.


----------



## jchrisf

Maxbrothman said:


> lol, the whole song is about jerking off.


You know what this one is about don't you? I didn't until recently even though it is probably my favorite Def Leppard song


----------



## Maxbrothman

jchrisf said:


> You know what this one is about don't you? I didn't until recently even though it is probably my favorite Def Leppard song



Oh my gosh, haha. That's one to fly over your head. No pun intended!

I'm waiting for that album to be re-released on Vinyl.

Edit: Seems it was a few days ago!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## jchrisf

I've tried to like this band and can't but I love this one song and their stage presence.


----------



## jchrisf

Look at all those Marshalls! And did you notice the Marshall stack on that Kimball video above by Ghost?


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Here’s a couple more bands I dig…




Saw these guys a lot back in the day…


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Saturday rawks too !


Enjoy !


----------



## DreamerDeceiver




----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Here’s a few more outstanding tunes…



Not only does the internet provide an excellent and unlimited source of porn, it also provides access to some very talented people that I would never have the opportunity to see and hear them perform. Here’s a couple to start…


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is what I am listening to..
Some great tunes above me here.


Mitch


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

here's something different for most of you guys...



I've been a fan of the cello player for a while. Her & the violinist jam together a lot, as they both play for Hans Zimmer. Real pro's...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

I keep forgetting about this thread!!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## RnFnR

Been digging this album lately


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I will just leave this here..

Thanks


----------



## RnFnR

Friday!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Springfield Scooter

Gone (maybe?) but not forgotten.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Happy Friday jammy jammertunz!!!


----------



## solarburn

RnFnR said:


> Friday!


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## RnFnR

Friday...time to turn up!


----------



## -BOOGIEMAN-

Luv me some Tommy Shaw,Don Felder and the awesome crazy Uncle Ted…


----------



## DreamerDeceiver




----------



## DreamerDeceiver




----------



## Dogs of Doom

new one from Nita...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> new one from Nita...



the fact that Bluey can get so gutteral then sweet blows my mind. 

Nita for the win! Awesome playing


----------



## saxon68

RnFnR said:


> Friday!



Damn!!!!

Energy, chops, tone, love it.

That triple bang is awesome. Good hook!


----------



## circles




----------



## saxon68




----------



## RnFnR

saxon68 said:


> Damn!!!!
> 
> Energy, chops, tone, love it.
> 
> That triple bang is awesome. Good hook!


For sure! They put out some really great albums, definitely worth checking them out. The two guitarists share lead vocals, and both kill it. Friday is close enough, here's another of theirs


----------



## Dogs of Doom

every day is friday... in here! ...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> every day is friday... in here! ...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

I'm thinking they made this for the naughtee groupies.


----------



## solarburn

Hehee.


----------



## RnFnR

saxon68 said:


>



Ahh I forgot they had a new album out. New singer sounds pretty solid, will have to check out other tracks!


----------



## AlvisX

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm thinking they made this for the naughtee groupies.





I just posted this one last week on FB in a conversation about the LP Custom Lite .....


----------



## AlvisX

Way before that Children o' the sun .....he likes the long jams


----------



## RnFnR




----------



## solarburn

Friday's officially here boyz and we're off to a rawk'n start.


----------



## RnFnR

Quite the supergroup!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Crank it up and enjoy:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

new video just dropped!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> new video just dropped!



Daem. Heavee sounds man. Love me some Dinosaurus!

It's a ripper


----------



## solarburn

Got it in before midnight  

Rockn Rollz here to stay!!!


----------



## RnFnR

It's a double shot kinda weekend


----------



## solarburn

I've had a shitty ass respiratory(not covid)illness since Monday. It's Friday and it(illness)can suck my deek!

Blown wide open


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

We do this one yet?


----------



## solarburn




----------



## AlvisX




----------



## solarburn

Is it not Friday my bruthers?  

Letz do this!


----------



## RnFnR

This one always makes me drive a little faster... good sign of a solid rocker


----------



## Dogs of Doom

orchestra baby!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

speaking of Nathan, I posted a thread about this one, but noone is biting, I'll post it here too...


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> speaking of Nathan, I posted a thread about this one, but noone is biting, I'll post it here too...



Hard driv’n riffage! I’m pumped on a Friday. Needed this jab.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## AlvisX

Marking Malcolm's departure.......


----------



## RnFnR

Off work the next two days, so today is kinda like a Friday... Let's go!


----------



## solarburn

Friday it is then.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## saxon68




----------



## solarburn

saxon68 said:


>



Jerk that smoke wagon!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Thanksgiving!

Big thanks to SolarBurn, for starting this thread!

Its not Friday, but....


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Dogs of Doom said:


> speaking of Nathan, I posted a thread about this one, but noone is biting, I'll post it here too...



Great tune!


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> Thanksgiving!
> 
> Big thanks to SolarBurn, for starting this thread!
> 
> Its not Friday, but....



Man it's been too long since hearing this one. I needed that!


----------



## RnFnR

Friday again, cheers fellas


----------



## Techdeth

I’m listen to Mob Rules Sabbath


----------



## AlvisX

Ok man, this band should be called PILSON


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


>



The drummer is as black as night.


----------



## solarburn

Let's get it over with.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburn said:


> The drummer is as black as night.


Lol... he's the singer too...

The band is:
Dean Castronovo vox/drums (Journey, Bad English, Ozzy)
Joel Hoekstra guitar (TSO, Night Ranger, Whitesnake. Iconic)
Jeff Pilson bass (Dokken, MSG, Lynch, Dio)


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> Lol... he's the singer too...
> 
> The band is:
> Dean Castronovo vox/drums (Journey, Bad English, Ozzy)
> Joel Hoekstra guitar (TSO, Night Ranger, Whitesnake. Iconic)
> Jeff Pilson bass (Dokken, MSG, Lynch, Dio)


I recognised the drummer's face but couldn't place him. Joel and Jeff I knew for sure.

Was thinking man those guys must really hate the drummer? Left him out of the vid!


----------



## RnFnR

solarburn said:


> Let's get it over with.



Thought the same thing, no way that isn't being posted today haha


----------



## RnFnR

Deep cut from probably a pretty unknown album, but it'll get ya there! Happy Friday fellas


----------



## fitz




----------



## Springfield Scooter

1987...


----------



## solarburn

Lil something different to start us out with.

Happy Friday bruthers!


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

another new one...


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> another new one...



Ritchie k blows my mind. I don't need no stink'n pick! Even when I shred.  

Course the other 2 dudes aren't too shabby either.


----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## Trumpet Rider




----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


>


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Sad Quiet Riot:


----------



## AlvisX




----------



## Trumpet Rider

"Frankenstein" live. Edgar Winter, Sheila E., Billy Squier, Rod Argent, Hamsih Stuart


----------



## RnFnR

Just made it! Got my hands on this album and really dig the opening track. Rock on!


----------

